# Nick's Wendler 5/3/1 Blog



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi All,

I am about to start on Wendlers 5/3/1 program.

I have been training on and off since I was 19, I am now 28, and have become very serious about my training over the last 3 years.

Prior to this I had been running a 5X5 routine for around 6 months, then previous to that I had stuck to more of a bodybuilding routine. I am natty, nothing against roids at all, just i have had liver and kidney problems in my teens and have to be checked regarding this, so dont want to risk it.

I run my first Wave of 5/3/1 in June, but have taken some time off since start of July as I got married to the girl of my dreams, had a honeymoon and unfortunately lost my father-in-law , so as you can imagine my priorities have been else where! I have managed to train once maybe twice a week in this period, but am trying to get back to 3 days a week. Whilst on my honeymoon I managed to injure my knee playing of all things - Volleyball, hardly the toughest sport!! It has been checked with the docs and I have been told nothing serious, although I was unable to walk for a week! So this is something I will need to consider when deadlifting and squatting but I'll see how it goes.

I am going to be following the Big but Boring Routine, with a few bits changed. If anyone is interested please feel free to leave any comments or tips!

*MP*

Military Press - 3 sets of 5 reps (or whatever week you're on)

Military Press - 5 sets of 10 reps

Dips - 5 sets of 10 reps

*Deads*

Deadlift - 3 sets of 5 reps (or whatever week you're on)

Deadlift - 5 sets of 10 reps

Chins - 5 sets of 10 reps

*Bench*

Bench Press - 3 sets of 5 reps (or whatever week you're on)

Bench Press - 5 sets of 10 reps

Inc DB/BB Press - 5 sets of 10 reps

*Squat*

Squat - 3 sets of 5 reps (or whatever week you're on)

Squat - 5 sets of 10 reps

Leg Curl - 5 sets of 10 reps

Hanging Leg Raise - 5 sets of 15 reps

Wave 1 Training maxes (90% of 1rm)

Military press - 50kgs

Dealifts - 166kgs

Bench - 80kgs

Squats -126kgs

**************ALL WEIGHTS ARE IN KG'S *****************


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 17th August

Military Press

Bar x 10

Bar x 10

40 x 5

40 x 5

45 x 8 - personal Rep recored for this wave so far!

Miliary Press (down sets)

30 x 10

30 x 8

25 x 8

25 x 8

30 x 8

Chins (Assisted pull up machine) (worth noting my weight at present is 100kg.

50 Resistance x 10

45 Resistance x 10

40 Resistance x 8

50 Resistance x 10

50 Resistance x 10

Thats it for today, first day back and it was tough!!!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

My suggestion would be that you probably don't need the bicep curls or pushdowns 

...hang on, where did the side raises go? Why chins


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Beat me to it, I see you didn't do the bicep curls lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

My back is still aching from Chins Tuesday, so have changed chins to Front and side lat raises to work more of the shoulder on MP days, which stands to reason, although Wendlers work out does have chins in on military press day but hey everyones different.

Looking forward to deads tonight although still a little concerned about my knee. Will see how it goes!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

phys sam said:


> Beat me to it, I see you didn't do the bicep curls lol


Yer i didnt have them in when i done my first wave, but thought i'd put them in this time. Will play it by ear tonight and see how it feels.

I have seen your journal on here for Wendlers, but havent been on for a while, how are you getting on with it??


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you doing big but boring or not?

It strikes me you've taken a few bits and made the rest up


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i've changed a few of the assistance exercises, but keep everything else the same.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

I changed to doing a bit of crossfit type stuff for 4 weeks before my holiday.

I was going with a guy who's into it and new he would challenge me on burpee/ pull up etc circuits as well as a few runs.

It was a good job I did. He murdered me as it was 

I'm going to get back within a month when my training partner sorts his life out.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Boring and big doesn't tell you to do that. It says do main exercise and then 5x10 at 50% and then 5x10 of isolation targetting same muscle group.

I think


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

The triumvarate gives assistance work, but then thats a different routine.

I think y9ou should stick to one or the other like he advises. At least that way you can be consistent for a period of time and monitor results.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 19th August.

Deadlifts

5 mins Warm up on the X trainer.

3 mins stretching

Deadlifts

70 x 5 Warm up

70 x 5 Warm up

125 x 5

135 x 5

145 x 5 (could have got a few more out of this but my knee felt a bit strained)

Deadlifts (down sets)

80 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

At this point my back was fried, it was still aching from chins on tuesday, hence why i have changed them to back day. Left chins and done some curls

20 x 30

30 x 10

30 x 10

Medicine Ball Sit-ups

12

12

12

Felt nakered after this, been keeping rest to 2 minutes if that. Will be interesting next session as will have the chins in with it, that will be a real killer.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 22nd August

Warm up - X-trainers

Stretching

Bench

40 x 5 Warm up

40 x 5 Warm up

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 10 (Rep record for this wave)

Bench (down sets)

Flat

50 x 10

50 x 10

Incline

50 x 10

50 x 8 (no spotter miss last two)

50 x 8 (no spotter miss last two)

Dips (assisted knee rest - weight is the assistance used)

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

35 x 10

Felt good after this, bit disappointed that I didn't make the last two on the bench down sets, but that will come, first chest training for this cycle, so not worried, was pleased with my rep record. I have had a problem with benching since injuring my shoulder at the end of last year, which meant me having to drop a lot of weight from my bench. But this has improved in the last couple of months. Want to be up to 100kg bench by spring/summer next year.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 24th August

5 mins Warm up - X-trainer

Stretching

Squats

Bar x 10 Warm up

60 x 5 Warm up

85 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 6 (could have got a few more on this but didnt want to risk agrevating my knee first week back, will step it up next week)

Leg Press

100 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 10

130 x 10

Hanging Leg Raises

12

10

10

10

10

Very happy with tonights work out, all i wanted to do was do the main lift and get the prescribed reps, i managed to get one more on the last one, and also managed to do some assistance work. Seeing as a few weeks ago i couldnt even walk, im quite pleased with that. Will keep progressing on the squats slowly for time being, but progressing never the less!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I think if your doing your main exercise, for the prescribed amounts. You aint meant to do the 10 rep stuff with the same exercise, or what is the point lol. your meant to the follow the exercises percentages he suggests, then do 'assistance' exercises. Not just repeat them with a lower weight.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

You are if your doing the Big But Boring work out mate, have a read of the book. You do 5/3/1 for the Main exercise, followed by 5 x 10 reps at about 40%-50% of your working max of the main exercise again, then another assistance exercise. Give it a go, you'll notice the point after a few cycles, its a killer!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ah i see, sorry mate. the bits i've read on the 5/3/1 stuff is just the percentages of the 1rm then the assistance, not hte 5 x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

i thought the same when i read the book, whats the point?

So i did the Triumvirate, which is as you said, the main exercise 5/3/1 then two assistance exercises for 5x10, which was great. But after reading a few interviews with Wendler, he says the best way to increase size and strength is to do the Big but Boring workout and drink a gallon of full fat milk a day plus your normal meals! Doing the first part, struggling a little with the 2nd, but getting enough protein from other foods etc

The ebook is well worth the £12 or whatever it is at the Elite FTS website


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 26th August

Military Press

5 mins x trainer

Stretch

Military Press

Bar x 5

Bar x 6

40 x 3

45 x 3

45 x 10 - Rep record.

Military Press (down sets)

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

Dips (assisted knee rest - weight is the assistance used)

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

35 x 10

30 x 10

Done - Enjoyed tonight's work out, the big but boring work out isn't actually that boring, the 5x10 of the main exercise are a killer and quite a challenge!

My bench and shoulder press has never been a strong point, I had an injury to my shoulder a year or so ago which has always niggled, however I feel im progressing on my presses now.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate. I'm starting this for the big 4 as well, but carrying on doing my other assistance exercises as well.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate! 5/3/1 is great! As long as you stick to the 5/3/1 %'s on the main lifts you can play about with the assistances exercises! I did on the first wave, and enjoying the bbb workout at the mo, will change up again in a few more waves! Let me know if your gonna keep a blog, I'll subscribe!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok mate. Well I won't start a new blog but I'll be logging everything in my journal anyway, so pop in if you want. Updated it today with my back workout


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Subscribed!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 29th August

Deadlifts

5 mins x trainer

Stretch

Deadlifts

70 x 5 w/up

70 x 5 w/up

135 x 3

145 x 3

150 x 4

Deadlifts - (down sets)

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

Chins (assisted knee rest - weight is the assistance used)

50 x 10 Wide Grip

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10 Close Grip, Palms facing

50 x 10

Cable Curls

20 x 12

20 x 12

Good work out, deads arent no where near what they we before my knee injury, but they are coming up, still dont want to push it 100%, but that will change by the end of this wave.

Found a great hill to sprint today in Greenwich park, i have been going there since i was a kid, but after reading wendlers book, i look at hills a bit differently now - sad!!! I'm going to get down there in the next week or so hopefully! Otherwise there are a few hills more local but not as steep!

Bench tomorrow........

The Hill:


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

loos good mate, this type of training is getting very popular at the moment love it!!

check out elite lifts web site, loads of stuff on the posted by wenlder on 5\3\1


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers mate!

Yer im loving it! thanks for the heads up, i get the Elite FTS e-newsletters, so have been reading them plus i keep an eye on Wendlers blog too....Shame it costs so damn much to ship there stuff, otherwise would have made some purchases.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 31st August

Bench

5mins x trainer

Stretch

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 6

65 x 3

70 x 3

75 x 9 - rep record

Bench (down sets)

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 7

50 x 8

50 x 10

Incline bench press

40 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 6

40 x 10

45 x 10

Ok so missed some reps on the assistances, felt nakered this evening (no excuse though) needed some caffeine before my work out! Although was pleased with the main lift, Rep record so progressing. Squats tomorrow night, looking forward to that!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sat down this morning and worked out what my target weights are.

By July 2011 I want to lift the following for reps:

Bench - 100kg's

Deadlift - 200kgs

Squat - 160kgs

MP - 70kgs

My current rep records are

Bench 75kgs x 9

Deadlift 150kgs x 8

Squat 115kgs x 8

MP 45kgs x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 1st September

Squats

5 Mins X Trainer

Stretch

Squat

60 x 5 (w/up)

60 x 5 (w/up)

90 x 3

95 x 3 (shorts ripped :laugh: )

100 x 10

Squat (down sets)

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

Leg Raises

10

10

12

12

12

This killed me tonight!!

Doesn't look at lot on paper (or computer!) but 10 sets on squats is really tough, could have handled a bit more weight on the down sets, so will increase that next week. Shorts split to and they''re pretty loose, so know I was going deep enough!! That was amusing for my mate spotting me, glad I wasn't going commando otherwise that would have raised some eye brows!! :whistling:

Few days off now, Saturday next session.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 4th September

Military press

8 mins x trainer

Military press

Bar x 8

Bar x 8

40 x 5

45 x 3

50 x 6 rep record

Military press

40 x 10

40 x 10 ( last 3 spotter assisted)

35 x 10

32.5 x 10

35 x 10

Dips ( assisted )

35 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 10

30 x 10

Kettle bell figure of 8's

2 sets to failure

Incline sprints

Done!!! Knee felt a little sore after this, still getting that anoying clicking quite regulary, which seems to be getting worse. I have the doc's on monday to should know from there.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Went to the doctors this morning, was told that it was my Anterior Cruciate Ligament i injured on my honeymoon. Been told to rest it for 5 weeks and take his prescribed anti inflammatory's then go back and see him. So Squat's have to stop for the time being, not too sure whether to carry on with Deadlifts either, may have to change to BB rows or something until this clears up. I will do what i can and work around it!

Not happy. :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 7th September

Barbell Rows (inplace of Deadlifts)

5 Mins Bike

Barbell Rows

30 x 6 w/up

30 x 6 w/up

50 x 5

55 x 3

60 x 9 Rep Record

Barbell Rows (down sets)

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

Chins (assisted)

40 x 10 Close Grip

45 x 10 Wide Grip

50 x 10 CG

50 x 10 WG

50 x 10 WG

Cable Curls

20 x 12

20 x 12

So i gave the deadlits a miss tonight, and will do until i return to the docs about my knee. Not doing deads for a few weeks wont set me back to much, and if i keep the barbell rows up, that will help to keep me where i want to be.

I enjoyed barbell rows, i made sure i followed proper form - http://stronglifts.com/how-to-perform-the-barbell-row-with-proper-technique/ As always the down sets were pretty tough!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hill Sprints are off the menu for a while, but am going to make sure i do some intervals on the bike after each workout until my knee is up to running hills.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 9th September

Bench

5 mins bike + stretch

Bench

40 x 6 w/up

40 x 6 w/up

60 x 5

70 x 3

80 x 5

Bench (down sets)

60 x 10

60 x 6

50 x 10

50 x 9

50 x 10

Inc DB Press

22 x 7

20 x 8

20 x 10

20 x 9

18 x 10

Bike 10 mins

Pleased with my bench but the assistance sets were all over the show rep wise, I felt spent before I got into the gym!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 11th September

Cardio!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Deload this week.

Tonight - Bench / MP + conditioning

Thursday - Barbell Row / Squat (might do some bodyweight squats!) + conditioning

Saturday Cycle 2 begins!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 14th September

Bench and Military Press

(DELOAD )

Bench

Bar x 8 warm up

40 x 5

40 x 5

50 x 5

MP

20 x 5

30 x 5

30 x 5

Inc DB

20 x 10

20 x 10

22 x 10

Dips (assisted)

50 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 10

Bike 10 mins.

God, thats was difficult. Thats the first time I have done a proper deload work out. Lifting what felt like a feather. Grouped the Bench and MP together as suggested, will also do the same for deads and squat on Thursday or Friday, dependant on how work is. Then start my next cycle on Saturday with Military press. Going to try the Triumvirate assistance work for the next wave I think, then will switch back to the BBB. Will have my new workout posted by Friday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Deload for Deads and Squats tonight. Although cant do either exercise, will be doing pin/rack pulls instead of deads and might try some light leg press work to see how that goes.

Starting next Cycle Saturday morning, going to do the Triumvirate this time to keep it fresh, and will switch back to BBB next cycle. This cycle looks like this:

Day 1

Military Press 5/3/1

DB Press 5 x 10 reps

Dips 5 x 10 reps

Day 2

Deadlift 5/3/1

Chins 5 x 10 reps

DB Rows 5 x 10 reps

Leg Raises 5 x 10 reps

Day 3

Bench Press 5/3/1

DB/BB incline 5 x 10 reps

Inc DB flies 5 x 10 reps

Day 4

Squat 5/3/1

Leg Press 5 x 10 reps

Leg Curl 5 x 10 reps

Leg Raises 5 x 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Went to doc's Friday as had a soar throat and had been feeling rough ever since starting the medication for me knee. He advised me to stop taking the pills and also told me I have tonsillitis! Weeks worth of anti biotics and no gym, I feel like [email protected]


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

The tonsils have finally started to clear, will be back to the gym and onto my 2nd cycle on the weekend!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

First wave of 2nd Cycle, Triumvirate, Military press tonight........


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cycle 2

Wave 1

Monday 27th sept

Military press

Bike 5 mins

MP

Bar x 5

Bar x 5

40 x 5

45 x 5

45 x 11 rep record

Db press

18 x 10

18 x 10

18 x 10

18 x 10

18 x 10

Dips

Body weight 8 sets of 5 reps

Felt good, hadn't trained for a week or so as had tonsillitis which kicked the s**t outta me, couldn't eat anything solid for about 3 days, my throat closed up almost completely!

Deads tomorrow, my knee is feeling a lot better now.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cycle 2

Wave 1

Deads

3 minutes x trainer (had already walked for about 15 minutes)

Deads

60 x 5

60 x 5

120 x 5

130 x 5

140 x 5

DB Rows

26 x 10

26 x 10

26 x 10

26 x 10

26 x 10

Chins (-50 = assistance weight)

BW x 3

BW x 3

-50 x 10

-50 x 10

-50 x 10

Cable Curl

20 x 12

20 x 12

Done. Only got percribed reps on deads, but as i havent done them for a month was happy with that. Next wave will be tough.

Last day at David Lloyds, my contract is over now, been training there for 3 years and it has done me well, but just to expensive for what i use it for, i cant remember to last time i went swimming or had a sauna etc!

Going to train at Amigo's in Sidcup on Saturday morning, and then try Beefs & Babes in Stone, Dartford on Tuesday evening, theres also a new one opening in Crayford in november too. None of them have contracts so can see which i prefer. all hardcore gyms so looking forward to that!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cycle 2

Wave 1

Bench

Warm up

Bench

40 x 5 w/up

40 x 5 w/up

65 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 8

Incline bench press

50 x 10

50 x 8

45 x 10

45 x 10

47.5 x 10

Incline db flies

10 x 10

10 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

Rope push downs

15 x 20

30 x 15

35 x 10

Hanging leg raises

4 sets of 10

5 mins x trainer.

First training session at Beefs and Babes in dartford. Good gym, got all I need, joined up for the foreseeable.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 6th Oct

Cycle 2

Wave 1

Leg Press

50 x 20

150 x 5

200 x 5

250 x 5

Leg Press

150 x 10

150 x 10

150 x 10

150 x 10

150 x 10

Plate loaded Lying Leg Curls

25 x 10

25 x 10

Standing Calf Raise Machine

30 x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

15 minutes Bike (7k)

First leg session since ordered to rest my knee by the doc 5 weeks ago. Didnt want to go straight back to squatting, so thought a session on the leg press would be a good alternative (although nothing beats Squatting!!) Will pick up 5/3/1 next week on the 2nd wave.

Have had a crazy week, so wednesday was the first time i could make it up the gym, have friday off so will start training next cycle from then, followed by a weekend of decorating - Great!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 9th October (8:15am)

Cycle 2

Wave 2

Military Press

5 mins Bike

MP

Bar x 12

Bar x 10

45 x 3

45 x 3

50 x 6

DB Press

17.5 x 10

17.5 x 7

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Dips

6

6

Dips super set with Plate Shrugs

6 ss 40 x 20

6 ss 40 x 20

6 ss 40 x 20

Done! Then went home for another full day of decorating!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 11th October

Cycle 2

Wave 2

Deads

70 x 10

70 x 5

130 x 3

140 x 3

145 x 8

Boxercise.

An hour of non stop circuit training, pretty intense and enjoyed it alot, will be continuing with this each monday. Due to time in the week, i will train the main exercise (which ever falls on Monday) and cut the assistance work out or keep to a minimum.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 14th October

Cycle 2

Wave 2

4 mins bike

Bench

40 x 10

40 x 10

70 x 3

75 x 3

75 x 8

Inc DB press

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

Inc Fly

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Close Grip Bench Press

40 x 8

40 x 8

40 x 8


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 17th October 2010

Cycle 2

Wave 2

Squat

Bar x 20

60 x 5

90 x 3

95 x 3

100 x 6

Leg Press

150 x 10

150 x 10

150 x 10

Quick work out yesterday, had loads of decorating to be getting on with, plus have boxing training tonight, which kills my legs at the best of times. Knee feeling a lot better now, will hopefully be able to start pushing for some PB's for squats again soon.

Attached a pic of the new gym im training at.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th October 2010

Cycle 2

Wave 3

Military Press

Bar x 20

Bar x 10

40 x 5

45 x 3

50 x 7 pb

Dips

Bw x 7

Bw x 7

Bw x 5

Side lateral raise

10 x 10

10 x 10

1 hours of MMA style circuit training which was really tough! Will keep at it each week and hopefully it will get easier, this is the most cardio I have done for ages!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 20th October 2010

Cycle 2

Wave 3

Deadlifts

60 x 12

60 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 3

155 x 6

Chins

BW x 3

BW x 3

BW x 5

-35 x 3 (assistance weight)

-60 x 10 (assistance weight)

DB Rows

20 x 12

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

DB Curls

15 x 8

15 x 8

15 x 6

Followed by 10 mins on the bike.

P1ssed off I didn't get one more on the deadlift as that would have been a PB, although my strength is defo back up on Deads. Will make a note for next time on what I need to bet!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 22nd October 2010-10-25

Cycle 2

Wave 3

Bench Press

Bar x 40

65 x 5

75 x 3

80 x 6

Incline Bench Press

40 x 12

50 x 10

55 x 8

55 x 6

60 x 7

Incline Fly

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 8

Rope Push Down

20 x 30

30 x 12

35 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 10

Bit disappointed with my bench tonight, was looking to get at least another two reps on the 6 I did (I did push a 7th, however the guy spotting me touched the bar a little so didnt count that). Will concentrate on getting bench up on next cycle.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 25th October

Cycle 2

Wave 3

Squat Day

Squats

Bar x 20

85 x 5

95 x 3

105 x 6

Squats (down sets)

80 x 8

80 x 6

80 x 5

Leg Press

200 x 8

200 x 8

200 x 8

Leg raises

12

12

10

Crunches

20

20

20

Last workout of this cycle before deload wave and the next cycle. Felt that maybe I wasn't going as deep into the squat as I normally do today, so did a few down sets to get the feel of it again, only been training squats again for the last few weeks since having a few months off (recovery for knee).

Going to do my deload on Wednesday (Bench and MP) and Friday (Deads and Squats), then away for the weekend and back into things on Tuesday next week. Going to go for a different assistance work out on the next cycle again, the only one I haven't tried in the book is the Periodization Bible which Wendler got from Dave Tate. It adds a bit more volume which will be good as I can play around with a few more exercises and see what works. After this cycle I think I will do the big but boring workout again, that was a killer!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't get to the gym last night, felt nakered from work etc and also wanted to spend some time with the wife!! As its deload week im not going to beat myself up too much, will be able to do bench, deads, mp and squats on Friday eveing, the weights on deload week are very low, so will be fine, then the weekend off and ready for next cycle on Tuesday -looking forward to that!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 29th October

Cycle 2

Wave 4

Deload.

Bench

Bar x 40

40 x 5

50 x 5

60 x 5

Tbar rows

35 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 8

Db military press

20's x 5

20's x 5

20's x 5

Db curl

12.5 x 15

12.5 x 10

Dips

6

6

6

Punch Bag intervals

6 x 30 seconds

Done. I know I'm supposed to split this up but haven't had chance this week and am away this weekend so done a bit of everything in one hit,

Not ideal but got the job done.

Got loads of punch bags at the gym so got some bag mitts and thought I'd use that as my cardio for a while, spent 30 seconds continuously hitting with left then right for 6 sets, was sweating my nuts of after, so will keep that up, increasing the amount of sets each week.

New cycle with new assistance exercise starting Tuesday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New Cycle Workout - 5/3/1 - Peridoization Assistance Work out should look something like this, with a few supersets chucked in.

Military press 5/3/1

DB Press 4-5 sets x 10 reps

DB Front & Lat raises 4-5 sets x 6-10 reps

Shrugs 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Deadlift 5/3/1

DB Rows 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Chins 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Barbell Curls 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Hanging Leg Raises 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Bench 5/3/1

DB Incline 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Dips 4-5 sets x 6-10 reps

Rope Pushdowns 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Squat 5/3/1

Leg Press 4-5 sets x 10 reps

GHR 4-5 sets x 10 reps

Hanging Leg Raises 4-5 sets x 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 1st November

Cycle 3

Wave 1

Military Press

bar x 20

bar x 10

40 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5

DB Press

15 x 10 x 3

17.5 x 10

Dips

4 sets x 6 reps

DB Shrugs

25 x 20

30 x 15

30 x 20

30 x 20

(the last two sets i supersetted with dumbell lat raise -10 kgs 15, then 10 reps.)

Wasnt sure wheather to go for 4 or 5 sets on assistance, went for 4 sets today, will conitnue that for the rest of the wave, then next wave may increase to 5 sets, felt pretty done by the time i finished anyway!

No PR on the military press, needed 8 reps, only 3 more but just couldnt do it, had a pretty heavy and busy weekend plus hadnt eaten all that well yesterday, lesson learnt, have eaten much better today!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 3rd November

Cycle 3

Wave 1

Deadlifts

60 x 10

60 x 6

127.5 x 5 (knee locked up on 2nd rep - painful)

137.5 x 5

145 x 5

DB Rows

25 x 10

(No Rest)

25 x 10

25 x 10

(No rest)

25 x 10

Assisted Chins

-50 x 8

-60 x 10

-60 x 10

-70 x 10

DB Curls

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

This was tough tonight, felt tired before i even got to the gym, knee locked on 2 rep of my first working set, which hurt so didnt push for more reps on last set.

Been feeling pretty sh1t over the last few weeks, my stomach has been really bad since i had a reaction to the medication i was given for my knee and has been getting worse. I am booked to see a specialist on Monday, the doc thinks i've either got an ulcer, ibs or galbladder desease, none of which are great, but treatable, so not sure im getting the nuritents in before they are coming out the other end - nice i know!!

Bench saturday morning, have got my old training partner coming down to train with me which im looking forward to!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 6th Nov

Bench

5 mins bike

Bench

Bar x 40

65 x 5

70 x 5

72.5 x 10

100 x fail

90 x 1

95 x 1

Inc DB Press

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

Inc DB Press SS with Inc Fly

22.5 x 10 SS 10 x 10

22.5 x 10 SS 10 x 10

Dips

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

BW x 6

1 Arm Rope pushdown

15 x 12

20 x 12

20 x 12

Rope Overhead Pushdown

40 x 12

45 x 10

50 x 6

Conditioning

Not to sure how to word this but hope you get the drift, i was with my training partner so alternated between punching and holding the bag.

30 seconds fast punching (1-2 combination)

30 seconds holding bag

Repeated 4 times

30 punches (1-2 combination)

Hold for 30 punches

30 crunches

Repeated 4 times

Wicked session this morning, went of the program a little for the assistance, but had some extra energy as trained in the morning so went for it! Decided to test my strength a little with some singles, went for 100kgs and failed, went for 90 and 95kgs and got that easily, think if i had given myself a bit more rest before attempting 100kgs i would have made it. Will try it again next cycle, i will hit it!!! Enjoying conditioning at the moment, especially the bag work - Was ****ed up after this!

May try doing a wave split over two weeks on next cycle and addiing in 1 day of condtioning per week, as per the recommendation in the recent article by Jim on T Nation.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 7th Nov

Squats

Bar x 20

87.5 x 5

92.5 x 5 (wrapped knees)

97.5 x 5 (wrapped knees)

GHR

20kg x 10

16kg x 10

GHR Supersets Leg Extenstions

BW x 10 ss 35 x 10

BW x 15 ss 40 x 10

BW x 15 ss 40 x 10

BW x 15 ss 40 x 10

BW x 15 ss 40 x 10

Skipped the leg press today as my knee was feeling pretty sore, hence using the wraps. Instead added in some leg extensions so I at least felt like I'd had a work out!. Also did a far amount of abs work as part of conditioning yesterday so to HLR's. Squats nowhere near what it was before I injured my knee, im concentrating on keeping strict form and going as deep as poss, I know the weight will increase in time.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was scheduled to go gym last night for military press, but the Misses wasnt feeling well so stayed at home to spend the evening with her, will be training tomorrow morning with my training buddy, need to get a new PB on my military press tomorrow.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 13th November

Military Press

Cycle 3

Wave 2

3 mins bike

MP

Bar x 20

45 x 3

47.5 x 3

50 x 9 (PB)

DB Press

17.5 x 10

17.5 x 10

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

DB Shrug

SuperSeted with

DB Front raise

30 x 15

ss

10 x 10

30 x 15

ss

10 x 10

30 x 15

ss

10 x 10

Cardio: Bag work including 4 x 20 crunches

Pleased with MP press PB, had my training partner with me today so pushed a bit more than i would normally maybe?? Hadnt trained for 5 days, which made a bit difference to how i felt, felt a lot more recovered. Recently read an article on 5/3/1 program written by wendler as an update kind of thing, he suggests training weights 2 times a week with some conditioning thrown in on other days, hence leaving a longer time to recover, i may try this on my next cycle.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tonight

Deadlifts

3 mins bike

60 x 10

60 x 10

117.5 x 3

145 x 3

152.5 x 8 PB (at last!!)

Chins (assisted)

-80 x 12

-70 x 10

-60 x 8

BB row

Bar x 12

50 x 10

40 x 10 x 2

BB curls

40 x 5

20 x 15

Pleased with my pb on the deadlifts, finally got over what I was lifting before I done my cruciate in July. Really benefiting from the reduction in training frequency, twice a week seems to work quite for the time being.

Hospital tomorrow for some examinations regarding my stomach complaints, not looking forward to it, although the colonic before my op might be quite beneficial!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 20th Nov

Bench

3 mins x-trainer

Bench

30 x 30 (warm up)

70 x 3

72.5 x 3

77.5 x 6

Inc DB

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 8

22.5 x 9

Cable Flies (very light was waiting for dip bars to be free)

15 x 15

15 x 15

Dips

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 5

BW x 6

BW x 6

Close grip bench press

40 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 8

Bag Circuits

30 combination punches

Sprints (whilst ducking beams!)

20 crunchs

X 3 sets (No rest)

30 combination punches

Sprints (whilst ducking beams!)

20 second planks

X 3 sets (No rest)

Didn't have my training partner there today and the gym was empty, otherwise would have probably pushed the bench a little more if I had a spotter. Still not a million miles of my PB anyway. My bench is crap compared to my deadlift, but will keep persisting, will be up to 100kgs soon, then 120kgs will be the target!!

Will be training twice again this week. Not sure if this is enough for me, although I do feel a lot better for it, so will see out the rest of this cycle doing it and then not worry about deloading.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 25th November

Squats

Bar x 20

60 x 8

87.5 x 3

92.5 x 3

97.5 x 9

Leg Press

200 x 10

200 x 10

200 x 10

200 x 10

200 x 10

GHR

15

10kg x 10

10 x 10

Leg Curl

60 x 12

60 x 12

Glad the squats are slowly progressing again, my knee is feeling a lot more stable now and will hopefully carry on getting better! Saturday morning Military press + cardio next.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 27th Nov

Military Press

Bar x 15

Bar x 10

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 7

DB Press

17.5 x 10 x 3

20 x 7

20 x 10

KB Up Rows

16 x 10 x 3

20 x 10 x 3

Punch bag interval training

30 hits

30 crunches

30 hit

20 leg raises

X 2 (no rest)

20 hits

Sprints

X 4 (no rest)

Done!!!!!!! Level with my previous PB on my mp from last week, didnt have spotter this week so didnt push for the last one or two, probably could have got them though.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

nice read mate.

Knee sounds like a pain. Hows it doing at the moment?

Ive just started 5/3/1 myself after getting **** bored of westside. Can i ask why your switching from boring but big to the tru-watever? im not sure which way to go yet.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers for stopping by Mike!

Yep the knee has been a pain, was starting to get somewhere with my squats before that happened which was frustrating, building them back up now though, so on the mend thanks for asking!

I've basically run through all the assistance programs in the ebook, started with the triumvariant, then big but boring, and am doing the periodization for this current cycle, although i have changed it a bit as the volumn was a bit too high.

Once i've got this cycle done im thinking of moving back to Big but boring and will probably alternate between that and triumvariant to keep it fresh!

I wanted to try all the different ones to see which worked the best, i would probably say the big but boring one was the best for upping the main lifts, a lot of people (including Wendler) rate that workout as one of the best.

Are you going to do a journal at all? if so let me know as i would be interested in following that.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Shame about injuries, Ive had some tendinitis in my knee and it does my head in. just take it easy and youll get it sorted eventaully.

I've got a journal up and running mate. Gone through a couple of different approaches to training in it this last year. Didnt make much progression on westside, to easy to **** it off.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/91326-mikes-pl-log.html

Yeah, was looking at BBB, Might give it a bash tonight with squats, See how i get on, im still very light on 5/3/1 so might aswell do it now. lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Injuries are a pain aint they, but unfortuantly if you push your body, it happens sometimes!

Cool, i've subscribed to that, be interested to see how you get on, as im not sure i've seen any other current 5/3/1 journals.

Good luck with the program, bbb squats tonight? - You'll be hobling round tomorrow


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 4th December

Deadlifts

3 mins row

Deadlifts

60 x 10

127.5 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 5 video posted(rep rep away from pb)






Chins

3

4

3

3

3

Barbell rows

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

60 x 10

High Row machine

80 x 10

80 x 10

EZ barbell curl

20 x 10 x 3

Didn't train in the week as it took me hours to get home due to the snow, Thursday and Friday didn't even make it to work! Damn trains!

Anyway first day training at Crayford weights and fitness, great gym very impressed - joined!

Deadlift was just off previous pb from about 2 weeks ago, think i might step up the frequency again as from next week and started training 3 days a week again.

Also posted a vid, alot of others do it so thought it might make my journal a bit more interesting, and will also allow me to check my form. I know I rounded my back slightly on the last set which I normally don't do, will rectify that next time.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 6th December

Bench

60 x 15

65 x 5

72.5 x 3

*82.5 x 5 - PB!!!!*

Incline DB press

22.5 x 10 x2

25 x 10

25 x 6

Dips

BW x 5 x4

CGBP

50 x 10

50 x 8 x3

Done!!!

PB on bench, didnt have anyone to spot me either, will ask someone next time as I think I would have pushed one or two more! Pleased as i am starting to make regular progress on my bench, the weights arent going up by loads, but they are going up, which shows wendlers program is working for me!! Really enjoying training at the moment, my shoulder seems to be feeling a lot better as does my knee (touch wood)!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 9th December

Squats

Bar x 10

Bar x 10

82.5 x 5

92.5 x 3

105 x 5

Leg press

200 x 10. x 2

250 x 10

300 x 10 (with wraps) pb

Lying leg curls

32 x 12

39 x 12

46 x 10

Really enjoyed tonights leg session. Have been really concentrating on my form on squats, it's all good increasing the weight, but want to make sure I don't sacrifice the depth, put the safety bars in the rack just below where I hit below parallel and made sure I got right down, **** to the grass!!! Joined in with a couple of guys doing the leg press who were pushing pretty much double my last set!! Was great to get some encouragement, which defiantly helped my push a pb! Legs aching this morning, will be worse tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

Good work mate. Keep it up.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Mike! Hows the Big but Boring coming along? Been keeping an eye on your journal, really impressive lifts on there mate, have you got any competitions coming up?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just realised after over 4 months of posting on this journal that the title was spelt wrong! WENDLER's not WENLDER :confused1: :confused1::laugh:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 12th december

Military press

Bar x 20

30 x 10

45 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 8

Db press

17.5 x 10. X 3

20 x 10

Db Front raises

7.5 x 10

10 x 10 x 2

Reverse fly on machine

35 x 10

40 x 10

Right elbow was in pain today, the joint feels hot and aches not sure why as haven't training upper body since last Monday, was sore yesterday too which is why I didnt train until this morning. I'm thinking from what I've read it might be tendonitis, not sure what to do about it though.......so didnt go all out today as didnt want to risk making it worse!

I'm going to start adding some DB front raises in as feel my front delts seem to be lagging behind and figured this might bring them up a bit, only time will tell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Cheers Mike! Hows the Big but Boring coming along? Been keeping an eye on your journal, really impressive lifts on there mate, have you got any competitions coming up?


Cheers pal, weights are ok, could be better.

Big but boring is good, i think the extra volume is helping me along, couldnt manage all 5 sets of squats last night like, legs were ruined!

If your elbows sore, try to limit curls and pushdowns for a while.

Some heat therapy would probably help to. Glutamine and fish oils are an added bonus.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Cheers pal, weights are ok, could be better.
> 
> Big but boring is good, i think the extra volume is helping me along, couldnt manage all 5 sets of squats last night like, legs were ruined!
> 
> ...


Yer, squats are a killer on the bbb, the last set feels about 10 times heavier than the first 3, even though it's lighter!

Cheers for the advise mate, much appreciated, I'm deadlifting tomorrow night and normally finish of with some curls but will skip them, will use my straps for the lifts too, hopefully that will help. I take a multi vit, 2 fish oils and glucosamine tabs every night, but took 3 of both last night and will continue to do so for a while, not sure how much the extra one will help though!!

When you say heat therapy what sort of thing should I do? I've got some deep heat which I often use?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Hot water bottle, cold peas, A bath. All good heat therapy tools IMO.

Re glutamine and fish oil.

Up your fish oils to 10g/day minimum taken throughout the day.

Glutamine, up to 10g 2 or 3 times a day. I didn't find any benefit below this, and normally go alot higher.

Just limit anything that hurts for a while. Keep the key lifts in and drop the assistance. Wouldnt resort to straps though, unless you cant hold the bar.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Hot water bottle, cold peas, A bath. All good heat therapy tools IMO.
> 
> Re glutamine and fish oil.
> 
> ...


Ok mate, nice one, will give all those ago and will report back, cheers for the help!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

pleasure mate.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Supposed to train deadlifts tonight but going to postpone till friday, arm/elbow is better than it was although it still feels sore, should hopefully be able to give it 100% Friday rather than a half hearted work out tonight. Or maybe I'm just being a lazy ****er! Either way rest tonight, work do tomorrow, deads friday, bench Saturday!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

subscribed


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

phys sam said:


> subscribed


Cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 17th december

Deadlifts

3 min bike

Deadlifts

60 x 10

122.5 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 7

Chins

3

3

Plate loaded lat pull (down wide grip)

80 x 10

100 x 10

100 x 8

80 x 10

DB rows

25 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

Leg raises

2 x 10

Decline sit ups with 5kg med ball

3 x 10

Was 2 reps of pb today, arm is feeling better but didn't want to push it, plus was out drinking from 1:30 till late yesterday, Christmas work do! So diet was **** yesterday and this morning.

Going to bench tomorrow morning, haven't done two days in a row for ages but busy at the mo so need to.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well looks like gym will have to wait! Drove 5 mins down the road and saw two accidents and decided to head back, snows come down like I've never seen it before!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 18th December

Bench

3 mins bike

Bench

Bar x 30

67.5 x 5

70 x 5

75 x 10 pb!!!!!

Smith incline press

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 8

30 x 12

Dip hammer strength machine

80 x 12

80 x 8

80 x 10

80 x 10

1 arm cable flies

20 x 12

20 x 15

Rope pull down

25 x 20

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 30

So it got to 4 o'clock, the misses feel asleep in front of the tv so thought I'd brave the roads and get down for a workout, glad I did as got a pb on my bench, really pleased as bench is my weakest lift, so any progress on this is great! Got a mate back from singapore today so got a party round his which should be a heavy one, next workout will be either Monday or Tuesday which will be squats then wont be training till after Christmas.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

well done on the pb. I wish I could hit 5 more than required on my sesisons


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Good work Nick.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Mike, the bench is going up slowly but at least its going up! Want to break 100kg for reps by early next year.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't make squats tonight, have a stinking cold which came on yesterday, can hardly breath so squats were out of the question, will see how I feel tomorrow evening and will hopefully get down there then.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Colds got worse, didn't make it to work today, let alone the gym, been in bed whole day with hot and cold sweats, aching like hell and just generally feel like sh1t! Will probably not be training till after Christmas now


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Nasty mate. Theres some serious flu going around so make sure you look after yourself for a few days. Plenty Vit C, water and food.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, ive just been trying to sleep as much as poss and get the vits food and fluids in, will hopefully be better by christmas, need to try and make it to work tomorrow. Just hope the misses dont come down with it now, round my parents then the inlaws christmas day, so being ill aint an option!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Feeling a lot better than what I was, still not 100% but dragging myself to work!

Hope everyone has a good Christmas and gets some bulking done!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 29th December

Squats

3 mins bike

Squats

Bar x 15

87.5 x 5

92.5 x 5

97.5 x 5

Leg Press

200 x 10

200 x 10

250 x 10

Lying Leg curl (plate loaded)

20 x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

First session, after a heavy, boozy christmas, so pretty pleased i managed to get myself down the gym and get the perscribed reps! Diet has been typical of christmas, so wasnt feeling that energised! Used my new zulu defcon belt i go for christmas, much better than my last one.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 31st December

Military Press

3 mins bike

Military Press

bar x 20

47.5 x 3

50 x 3

52.5 x 7

DB Press

17.5 x 10

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 7

Shrugs (on hammerstength plate loads machine)

50 x 20

70 x 15

90 x 15

Front DB Raise / Lat Raise / Bent over Raise - tri set

10 x 10 x 2

A lot better workout today, lot more energy as i have been eating a bit better the last two days! First time i used the shrug machine, as you'll see i dont really use machines, but i like this one a lot, really felt my traps working (i saw Derek Poundstone using this on one of his youtube vids, so thought id give it a go!). Have been trying to bring up my front delts a bit with some front db raises, so thought i'd throw in some lat and rear raises too. Will hopefully get a deadslift session in before going back to work tuesday, otherwise will be tuesday evening.

On another note, my new years resolution is to stick to a clean diet and try and lose a bit of body fat. Due to my recent stomach complaints my doctor is going to refer me to a nutrionist, although all my other treatment has been private this will have to be NHS, which could take some time, so until i get an appointment i will put together something myself. I have been doing some reading and know roughly what i need to stick too, once i have compiled something i will post and hopefully get some feedback.

Hope everyone has a good new years eve whatever your up too.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 3rd Jan

Deadlifts

3 mins bike

Deadlifts

60 x 12

140 x 3

150 x 3

157.5 x 5

Lat pulldown

50 x 10

50 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Db rows

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

Db curls

15 x 10

15 x 10

Leg raises

12

12

Ab crunch machine

45 x 15

45 x 25

First session of the year, paying for the partying over new years eve still, not feeling 100% yet, still that's over for another year! No drinking for a month from now, little bit of a detox! Plus have given up the ****, cut down last year from 15 a day to just a few a day if any, but now need to cut it out completely! Looking forward to a more healthy and successful 2011! Bring it!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, so im looking to try and tighten up my diet and cut down on my fat. I have done the bodyfat tests on the machine in the gym,which came out at 23%, which i think is a bit higher than what i actually am, i may see if i can have it done with callipers if thats more acurate. Im 6ft and weight 102kg's.

That aside an example of my diet would be as follows for today (which is a none training day)

Wake 7:00am

(1-2 miles of walk to work)

09:00 Meal 1 Porridge with semi skimmed milk, protien shake with Semi Skimmed milk

11:30 Meal 2 Cottage cheese and pinapple on Oat Cakes

13:30 Meal 3 Chicken Breast, rice and salad (with some goats cheese) + Activia Yogurt

16:00 Meal 4 Same as meal 2 on none training days, same as meal 4 on training days (mius Activia Yogurt)

(1-2 miles walk home)

19:00 Meal 5 Beef Stew with loads of veg and no heavy carbs

21:30 Meal 6 protien shake with Semi Skimmed milk

22:00 Mulit Vit, Cod Liver oil, Glucosamine

Im normally will snack on fruit in between meals if hungry, normally an apple or banana. On workout days i will add in an a Pre Work out protien shake with creatine, an energy drink and banana and then a Protein shake with creatine Post Work out, followed shortly after by dinner.

If anyone read this and has any comments it would be much appricated.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

In for updates!

I'm considering 5-3-1 maybe late in 2011.

Keep up the solid work fella!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Simon, i've been making steady progression with 5/3/1 and really enjoying it!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 5th January 2011

Bench

Various Stretches

Bench

40 x 20

70 x 3

75 x 3

80 x 8 PB!!!!

Incline DB Press

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 4

Hammer strength Machine Dip

80 x 12

100 x 10

100 x 9

80 x 10

Rope Pushdown

30 x 15

30 x 15

20 x 25

Another PB on my bench, not by much but still better than the last PB! I feel like I've got my form down to a tee now, slight arch with toes driving into the ground, elbows tucked at bottom of lift and flaring slightly up and over head at top.

I have been keeping a food diary for the last month or so and per recommendation from my doc regarding my IBS, I am waiting for an appointment with a nutritionist so will show them it, it also helps me keep it clean and at regular intervals, so thoughts id start posting it.

Heres yesterdays (note: I would normally have a pwo protein and creatine shake and banana, but my dinner was on the table when I got home, (I love my wife!) so skipped it.

Diet

9am porridge and protein shake and banana

11am cottage cheese and pineapple on oat cakes

13:30 chicken breast, rice and salad with goats cheese

16:00 chicken breast and rice

19:00 pre workout protein shake with creatine

20:15 beef stew with loads of veg and 2 dumplings

22:00 pint of milk

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice work Nick!

They are good for getting pointers, not just for showing off lol

Ive had loads of advice from guys off the net to get my lifts up. Its also a very good tool to judge your own form.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mike.

Your talking about videos right? (Sorry bit dazed this morning didnt get much sleep last night!) I watched your bench vid yesterday, very impressive lifting there mate! (nothing wrong with a bit of showing off!! :whistling: lol!)

Once my old training partner joins me in march i'll be asking him to film as much as poss and get them posted, will be great to get some pointers. Im training squats tonight so if i can find a decent place to stick my phone i'll try and film that.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just saw the email notification from your original post asking if i've got any vids.

I've only got one vid so far which was of a deadlift last month, as mentioned i'll try and get some more on soon.






Any advise would be really appreciated Mike - cheers.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 8th January

Squats

3 mins bike

Squats

60 x 6

92.5 x 3 - Video -






97.5 x 3

105 x 4 - Filmed but didnt save, sh1tty iphone!

Leg Press

200 x 10

200 x 10

250 x 10

300 x 10 (with wraps on)

Hammer Strength Standing Single Leg Curl

35 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

20 x 15

Calf raise

no 10 x 12

no 10 x 12

On Mikes recommendation i decided to get another video done today, not a great view but as i was training alone it was the only place i could find. At least i can see im making the depth, unless anyone else thinks i should be going lower?? Filmed my first working set of squats and tried to do the last but it didnt save!! Nothing special on squats, still working back up from my knee injury, will be pushing to get a new pb within the next month or so.

Diet:

Friday 7th January

9am porridge and protein shake

11am chicken breast and egg and pea rice

13:45 chicken breast and egg and pea rice and broccoli + activia yogurt

16:00 chicken and rice

20:00 cheese and bacon omlette beans and a few chips 

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Thursday 6th january

9am 3 boiled eggs

10:30 porridge

13:00 beef stew and dumplings half bowl, activia yogurt and chicken mayo sandwich

15:30 chicken sandwich + banana

20:00 calzone picante with salad and garlic bread + 1 krispy kream (took the misses for a quick bit to eat after shopping in Bluewater)

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Ok so diet has been ok up until dinner, i normally have whatever i like on friday and saturday evenings, but thursday was like that too!! Need to try and cut that out next week


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 9th January

Military press

3 mins x trainer

Military Press

Bar x 20

45 x 5

50 x 3

*55 x 6 PB!!!*

Dumbell Press

17.5 x 12

20 x 12

20 x 8

22.5 x 5

Hammerstrength plate loaded Shrugs

80 x 20

90 x 20

100 x 20

50 x 10 (really slow and holding at top for 5 secs)

Front, Side, Rear Raise Tri sets

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Decline med ball sit ups with 5 kg ball

2 x 10 reps

Lying Leg Raises

2 x 15 reps

Ab Crunch macine

45 x 15

45 x 30

PB on military press which was please with, had my training partner and his bro with me today so felt a bit more confotable press out one more with some there to catch the weight if i failed, but thankfully didnt!!!

Yesterday food was

7:30 Porridge

8:00 PreWO Shake - Whey + Creatine plus energy drink

9:20 PWO shake - as above with banana

11:30 3 poached eggs on 2 toast, beans and hashbrowns, plus 2 slices of white bread.

15:00 protein shake

19:00 chinese takeaway, beef szchuian style, special chow mein, chicken balls and ribs.

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Ok Diet was pretty sh1t yesterday too, i find it really hard to stick with it on weekends, but i like my food so at the moment i aint gonna beat myself up that much, got a month or two before i need to really start cutting down before holidays. :beer:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention, i had some Gaspri super pump before training today, bought some single sachets to try, it didnt give me that wired feeling no xplode does, but like wise it didnt give me the sh1ts like no xplode also does. I felt i had a little more energy and did notice my shoulders pump up a little more, but hard to tell, if its anything like no xplode it too a few doses to load, so will keep using for a while.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice work on the press mate!

Squat vid seems fine mate, it's always hard to judge depth when using jogging bottoms, hence the horrid singlets you have to wear in comps. It wasn't until I filmed my squat in shorts that I realised I was breaking parallel.

Your back's quite curved on your deadlift video. Im not a member of the form police so I won't knock it, I've seen loads of people deadlift with a curved back. A guy I occasionally train with holds the british record with a 205kg deadlift at 58kg bodyweight, he curves his spine a bit as well.

Basically your hips are shooting up fairly quickly which means you're having to pull alot with just your back. Towards the end of your set your legs were almost fully extended while the bar hadn't yet reached knee height. Once that happens, your hips have been taken out of lift and your lower back has to do the rest of the work to get the bar up.

Try dropping your hips a bit on your next set of deads, and also you don't have to rush your reps with deads, you can take a few seconds to reset get everything in place before the next rep.

Keep it up fella!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

nice work nick. Squats look good to me.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers for taking the time to have a look at the vid guys, much appreciated!

I didnt realise i curved my back that much until i video'd it!! Im not sure if my form goes a little as the weight gets higher, but i see exaclty what you mean! I'll try and video set 1 and 3 of my deads next time and post them up. I'll also try and keep my hips a bit lower, hopefully if i spread the weight between my legs and back more i might be good for a few more reps!

Cheers again!

Edit: Oh and shorts for squats, will hopefully have to wear one of those singlets at some point


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Smoking update:

Day 11 of not smoking, and as of now havent had any really cravings, can feel my lungs are a lot clearer and dont wake up coughing!

No training tonight, going to see my mates new baby, deadlifts tomorrow and Bench either Friday or Saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice work on the cigs mate.

Ive given up twice. lol 2 years the first time, 18months so far this time. Do you go cold turkey?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate - 18 months is really good going mate, no reason to go back now!

Cold Turkey at the moment, not feeling the urge either which is good, but i also havent had a drink since New years eve, going to stay off the booze until end of January as i know i'll want a *** if i do! I cut down from start of 2010 i went from smoking about 15 a day to only smoking when i went out, social smoker sort of thing which i managed pretty well, smoked maybe once a week if that. Im 29 next month and have always said i dont wanna be smoking still at 30, so gotta do it now.

If the cravings come back i'll go to the docs as see what they can offer. Did you do it cold turkey??


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

First time was cold turkey. Second time i was on Champix pills (very good)

Ive had the odd one over crimbo and new year while out on the drink, but never fancied one during the day. I dont beat myself up over it.

Best of luck with it mate.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Champix Pills, i'll make a note of those then,

cheers mate


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Feeling shattered, got deadlifts tonight, better double up on the superpump!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 12th January

Deadlifts

Row warm up

Deadlifts

60 x 10

132.5 x 5

150 x 3

167.5 x 4 (one short of PB damn!!!)

Wide grip level pull down

80 x 10

80 x 10

90 x 10

90 x 10

DB rows

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

DB curls

15 x 8

15 x 8

15 x 8

Felt absolutly nakered tonight, have been really busy at work all week, working late etc, left house monday and tuesday at 7;30 and didnt get home until after 8 both days, im a desk jokey so not active job but still nakerers me, maybe i just gotta man the f!!k up!!! Anyway got work out down, felt ok once i was in there, disappointed about missing last rep, could have maybe got it hitching it up but didnt want to risk any injury. Next cycle will get a pb!!

Diet the last couple of days has been:

Wednesday 12th January

9am porridge and protein shake and banana

11:20 chicken breast, rice and broccoli

13:45 as above plus activia yogurt and apple

16:45 as above

19:00 superpump 2 servings

20:00 pwo shake

20:30 chicken breast and roasted veg

22:00 vits

Tuesday 11th January

9am porridge with protein powder

11:15 chicken breast and salad with goats cheese

13:45 chicken breast and salad with goats cheese + activia yogurt

16:30 chicken breast and salad with goats cheese

19:00 handful of mixed nuts and half pint semi milk

20:30 4 egg omelette with sprinkle of cheese and mushroom, with small portion of beans

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Monday 10th January

9am bacon sausage egg on brown bap

11am chicken breast and stirfry veg

2pm chicken breast and stirfry veg + activia yogurt

16:30 protein shake and handful mixed nuts

19:45 home made chilli

22:00 protein shake and multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Sunday 9th January

8:30 bacon and egg and sausage and egg sandwich

11:00 porridge with 2 scoops of vanilla whey

11:30 super pump

1:30 pwo shake and banana

16:00 2 chicken breast, veg, garlic pots

17:00 bowl of fruit + cream

21:00 protein shake

22:30 multi vit, 2 x cod liver oil, 2x glucosamine

Tried to keep monday and tuesday lowish carbs and then increased for training days, just to see how it felt, to be honest by the end of tuesday i felt nakered, had a headache and had the hump, big time!! Low carbs dont seem to mix well, but i'll have to get down to it in the next month or so. Im going to cut out carbs on last meal anyway, which should hopefully help, not worried about being absolutly shredded, just wont mind seeing the abs a little more!!!

Next workout bench on Saturday, squats on sunday or monday and then deload week!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

You doing deload this week then Nick? if your as worn out as you sound on here it might be an idea.

Nice lifting by the way pal. Keep it up


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Deload is next week mate, got Bench and Squats to do on the weekend, which will be 5/3/1 reps, then light and easy lifting next week, normally do the deloads in 2 sessions, so Tuesday will be MP and Deads and Thursdays Bench and Squats, nice and low weights, not much assistance, if any and will probably chuck in some light cardio.

Just feel shattered this week, have been busy doing stuff afterwork etc, but tonight going to go straight home and sit in front of tv and chill and get an early night!

You off the the walkin centre today?? I feel you pain with the NHS, i am waiting to see a nutritionist for my IBS, i was referred on 13th December, still not heard anything! Hope all goes well, will keep an eye on your journal to see how you get on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2011)

So when you deload over 2 sessions, do you still take a week off? or just the 3/4 days and then back at it?

Yeah, off to walk in Ctr at around 12:30. CBA with work. My guess is someone will have a prod around, say yes and then nothing will happen or say No and nothing will happen.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes to second one. So I'll train tues and thurs and then start next cycle on Sunday. I use the percentages as per the book which are so light it's almost not worth it, so it feels like I've had a week of doing nothing. Most of my deload workout is light cardio and some stretching. How do you do you deloads ?

Sounds about right with the nhs! Good luck!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 15th January 2011

Bench

3 mins x trainer

Bench

Bar x 20

67.5 x 5

75 x 3

*85 x 7 PB!!!!!*

Incline Db press

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 6

Db flys (on slight incline)

12 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Hammer strength Machine plate loaded dips

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

Rope pushdowns

30 x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

Another PB on my bench, going up every week at the moment!! I've finally workout how to use leg drive! Plus my lats are feeling stronger so is helping.

Food:

Friday 14th January

9am porridge and protein shake

11:15 chicken breast and broccoli

13:30 thai green curry and rice

15:45 protein shake and banana

19:00 lasagne and garlic bread

22:00 vits

Thursday 13th January

9am porridge and protein shake

11:15 chicken breast, rice and roasted veg

13:30 chicken breast, rice and broccoli

+ activia + banana

16:00 chicken breast, rice and roasted veg

19:00 egg and ham sandwich plus cake (nans birthday)

22:00 vits


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 18th January

Squat

3 mins bike

Squat

Bar x 12

87.5 x 5

97.5 x 3

110 x 5 PB!!!!!

Leg press

210 x 10

210 x 10

250 x 10

Standing Single leg curls

30 x 12

35 x 12

35 x 12

Standing calf raise

#10 x 15

#10 x 15

#10 x 15

Another PB! (post knee injury anyway) Everything is going up which I'm pleased with! Really didn't fancy the gym this evening, was nakered but as soon as I got under the bar I perked up! Deload now, gonna pop down gym Friday afternoon, few light sets on each and then start next training cycle next Tuesday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, so was wondering what to do for my next cycle. After reading a few of Wendler recent articles im going to try the following and see how i get on, there are still the heavy compounds in there, but a couple of more bodybuidling exercise too. Something different to try, will see how i get on after 2 weeks in.

Day 1: MILITARY PRESS DAY

(Shoulders & Tris)

Standing Military Press 5/3/1

DB Military Press 3 x10

Up rows 3 x 10??? (will see how my shoulder feels)

Front/Side/Rear Laterals 3 x10

Triceps Pushdowns 5 x 15

Day 2: DEADLIFT DAY

(Back)

Deadlift 5/3/1

Chin ups 3 x10 (or do Lat Pulldowns)

Bent Over Db Rows 3 x10

Cable Row 3 x 10

Shrugs 4 x 15

Day 3: BENCH DAY

(Chest and Bis)

Bench Press 5/3/1

Incline press 3 x 10

Dips 3 x10

DB Flyes 3 x10

Barbell or DB Curls 5 x10

Day 4: SQUATS DAY

Legs and Abs

Squat 5/3/1

Leg Press 4 x 10

Leg Curls 3 x 15

Leg Extensions 3 x12

Abs 5 x 15


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Didn't go gym on Friday, was only deload and have been busy decorating at home and doing odd jobs round the mother in laws too, new cycle this week, looking forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Lots of volume there Nick.

Best of luck


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Mike.

Little more volume than i've been doing, will see how i respond to it, if i feel absolutly shattered all time after a few weeks i will consider dropping it back, Certainly not as high vol as soom workouts ive seen post on here though!

I'll be training 3 days a week, so

Tuesday Day 1

Thursday Day 2

Saturday Day 3

Tuesday Day 4

So should be enough rest time to recover. Only time will tell!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

New program looks good mate.

I also had leg presses for assistance but I've recently switched to front squats straight after back squatting. Destroyed my legs! :thumbup1:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Simon!

Funny you should mention that, I'd seen on your journal you'd started doing front squats which made me contemplate putting them in my workout, I decided against it for now as knee is still not 100% from my cruciate injury, so don't wanna try anything different just yet, but may put them in a cycle or two down the line, will keep an eye out on your blog and see how you get on with them.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 25th Jan

Military press

3mins bike

Military press

Bar x 20

45 x 5

50 x 5

52.5 x 6

Db press

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10 (last 3 - elbows touched by spotter)

Up rows

30 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

Db front/side/rear raise tri set

10 x 10 (on each)

10 x 10 (on each)

10 x 10 (on each)

Rope pushdowns

30 x 15

35 x 15

40 x 15

45 x 15

50 x 10 drop set to 25 x 15

Felt tough tonight, even after a week off was feeling tired, spent all weekend doing diy etc and work has been manic! Didn't have my energy drink before so the lack of caffeine was noticed! Plus a little more volume too! Deads tomorrow night, feeling a bit more energised today so looking forward to a good session.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Supposed to be training Deadlifts tonight, but woke up with an unexplained tight lower back this morning, had trouble putting my shoes on and still not right!! So decided to train bench tonight and move deadlifts to saturday morning and keep squats on Tuesday, not ideal but better than missing a session! Tri's and shoulders dont feel to bad after mondays work out.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 27th January

Bench

Bike

Bench

Bar x 20

67.5 x 5

72.5 x 5

77.5 x 10

Db press

25 x 10

27.5 x 7

25 x 6

Dip plate loaded machine

80 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 7

Drop set to

60 x 10

Db fly (slight incline)

10 x 12

12.5 x 12

15 x 10

Good work out, 1 off pb on bench I think, will check when on desk top pc tomorrow. Missed a few reps on some sets, will know what I'm lifting next session so will make sure i hit the 10 reps.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 29th Ian

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

Bar x 10

132.5 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

Lat pull down

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Db rows

27.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

Seated wide grip cable row

#5 x 10

#10 x 10

#8 x 10

Db preacher curls

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

10 x 20

Struggling with deadlifts at the moment, still not back to where they were pre cruciate problems. And rounding my back to much. Trying to sort this out.

Had my first drink of the year last night, and smoked a few ****  P1ssed off with myself, but will learn from it! After having a month off the booze I've realised that I don't like drinking that much. I'm gonna really slow down this year, maybe have a drink once or twice a month. And stay away from the ****!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 1st feb

Squats

4 mins Bike

Squats

50 x 10

90 x 5

97.5 x 5

*102.5 x 8 PB!!!!*

leg press

250 x 10

250 x 10

300 x 10 (wraps)

320 x 10 (wraps) pb!!

Single Leg curl

15 x 12 (weight each leg)

15 x 12

20 x 12

Hammer strength standing calf raise

10# x 15

10# x 15

10# x 15

PB on squats and also on leg press so pleased with that, knee felt fine too! Didn't get time to do abs tonight, everyone seemed to be doing legs so had to wait for a few bits, will fit them after military press on Thursday. Gonna be walking like John Wayne tomorrow I think!!!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 3rd Feb

Military Press

Bike Warm up

Military Press

bar x 15

50 x 3

52.5 x 3

*55 x 7 PB!!!!!!!*

DB Press

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

Barbell Up rows

30 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

DB Front/Side/Rear raise Tri set

10 x 10 (of each)

10 x 10 (of each)

10 x 10 (of each)

Rope Pushdowns

30 x 20

40 x 15

45 x 15

45 x 15

50 x 15 drop set 25 x 20

Done - PB on military press, managed to complete all reps. Sweet! Deads and conditioning on saturday morning.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 5th February

Deadlifts

Row's cardio

Deadlifts

60 x 10

140 x 3

150 x 3

157.5 x 6 - one short of pb (with straps)

Lat pull down

60 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10 (last 4 assisted slightly)

DB Row

30 x 10

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

Cable Row, wide grip

#5 x 12

#8 x 10

#8 x 10

Decline Crunches

3 x 10

Leg raises

2 x 10

Crunches

30

20

Conditioning:

Bike Intervals

5 mins (30 seconds all out, 30 seconds recover)

Deadlift is almost back up to where it was, one short of a new personal best, widened my stance a little as my knee is feeling stronger now, and this made it a lot easier to lift, stuck on the straps as my left callous was very close to ripping!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 7th February

Bench

3 mins Bike

Bench

50 x 10

72.5 x 3

77.5 x 3

82.5 x 8 one off pb

Inc Db press

25 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 6

Fly's (slight incline)

12.5 x 12

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

Dips (bw)

8

6

6

EZ bar curls (weight not including bar)

20 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

Db concentration curls

15 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

Ok session tonight, missed pb by one again, but maintained, shame as I was steadily increasing on bench, hopefully will get it next session otherwise after deload, shoulder feeling good, form is down, so just need a bit more energy maybe? Haven't trained bi's after chest for years, felt good!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 9th February

Squats

Bike 5 mins

Squats

60 x 10

97.5 x 3

105 x 3 (should have been 102.5kg, but added up wrong!)

107.5 x 7 PB!!!

Hack Squat

80 x 8

50 x 10

50 x 10

Single Leg Curls

10 x 15

12.5 x 15

12.5 x 15

Standing Calf Raise

#10 x 15

#10 x 15

#12 x 15

Another PB on squat, pleased, didnt do leg press as was busy and the guys had about another 100 sets to do, hack squat was tough after normal squats!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 12th February

Military press

Bike

Military press

Bar x 20

45 x 5

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 5

DB Press

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

Wide Grip up rows

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Lat Raises

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

Hammer Strength Shrug Machine

100 x 12

150 x 12

200 x 8

150 x 12

Rope Pushdowns

40 x 15

60 x 10

HLR's

10

15

12

Rope Crunch

20 x 15

20 x 100

Bike (30 second intervals)

10 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

so how you getting on with this then Nick? Looks like your hitting PBs often enough. Still enjoying it?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Mike, still enjoying the program and still making gains, I'm getting pb's most sessions if not I'm maintaining, as you can see ive upped the volume this cycle which seems to be working well. Thinking about reducing the weight training and increasing conditioning work for my next cycle, looking to improve my fitness and lose a bit of bf, just maintain strength, rather than going for pb's each week.

I saw you did well at your meet, some good lifts, especially on the deadlifts, 290kgs wasn't it???


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Nick thats some serious progression, are you doing a full squat or a box squat ?

Keep up the good work I will be checkign back in to look at your gains.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers switch! Full squats, wide'ish stance making sure to hit parallel or just below. I tore my cruciate ligament in my left knee last year, so that set me back on squats and deads, but building back up nicely! Cheers for stopping buy mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 15th February

Deadlifts

Bike

Deadlifts

60 x 10

132.5 x 5

150 x 3

167.5 x 5 First PB since November!!!!!!

Lat pull downs

80 x 8

60 x 10

50 x 10

Db rows

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

Cable row

#8 x 12

#8 x 12

#7 x 20

New PB on my deadlift, been struggling since nov on this but starting to go up again now! Knee a bit sore this morning, but think that's more to do with having to leg it to the station!!! Bench Thursday, need a pb on that as have stalled last 2 sessions!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Hi Mike, still enjoying the program and still making gains, I'm getting pb's most sessions if not I'm maintaining, as you can see ive upped the volume this cycle which seems to be working well. Thinking about reducing the weight training and increasing conditioning work for my next cycle, looking to improve my fitness and lose a bit of bf, just maintain strength, rather than going for pb's each week.
> 
> I saw you did well at your meet, some good lifts, especially on the deadlifts, 290kgs wasn't it???


So what you thinking? something like just sticking with 5/3/1 on main lifts to maintain strength and ramp up the conditioning stuff? you got a hill to sprint? All the hills near me are full of charvs drinking special bru. Cant be ****d with the hastle. lol

Have you ever done Tabata? Very harsh! but very effective IMO

Yeah, 290 pull. Ill have 300 next time out. Cheers


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> So what you thinking? something like just sticking with 5/3/1 on main lifts to maintain strength and ramp up the conditioning stuff? you got a hill to sprint? All the hills near me are full of charvs drinking special bru. Cant be ****d with the hastle. lol
> 
> Have you ever done Tabata? Very harsh! but very effective IMO
> 
> Yeah, 290 pull. Ill have 300 next time out. Cheers


Yer pretty much, for example maybe just Bench, Incline Bench superset with flies not to heavy, then hit some high intensity, interval type stuff. Got loads of decent hills round my way, Greenwich park is only 20 minutes drive, with some brutal hills and steps to sprint, i'll try and get there on saturdays and then do conditioning work after my weights in the gym or over local park in the week, im not so worried about the chavs more about having to dodge all the dog sh1t!!!

I've heard of Tabata before, but not sure exactly what it is? I take it you've tried it......??


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 17th feb

Bench

Bike

Bench

Bar x 20

67.5 x 5

77.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

100kg x 1 with very slight touch from spotter!

Incline Db press

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 4

Flys (slight incline)

12.5 x 12

15 x 10

Swapped to cable standing flys

15 x 20

15 x 20

Dip machine

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

EZ curls

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

40 x 4

Done. No pb on bench, although wasnt really feeling it today, works been crazy this week, early starts late finish so havent had a lot of time to relax. Stuck 100 the bench to see where I'm at, almost got it, just very very light touch from spotter. I'm going to do some actual one rep tests at the end of the next wave.

Not gonna be training until next Wednesday now, it's my birthday today so the misses is taking me down to Brighton for the night then out Saturday and Monday evening, so gonna use this as deload time. Starting back with squats 5/3/1 wed then mp 5/5/5 on Friday. Also got a sport massage booked today - chill time


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sports massage was great on Friday, has really sorted out the ROM in my knee! Have spent the whole weekend (friday, saturday and Sunday) drinking and eating to excess, and feel extremley bloated!!! As from tomorrow back on the diet, training squats in the evening tomorrow, miltary press friday night, and planning some conditioning work on the weekend.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 23rd feb

Squats

Bike

Squats

Bar x 10

90 x 5

102.5 x 3

115 x 5 pb!!!!

Leg press

250 x 10

300 x 10

330 x 10 pb!!!!

Leg curl

15 x 15

15 x 15

20 x 15

Hack squat calf raise

80 x 12

80 x 15

80 x 15

Another pb! Been consistently increasing my squats, especially pleased with this one as apart from today my diet had been sh1t over the last few days as id been off work, also had a weekend of heavy boozing etc, so was feeling a bit sluggish! Start next cycle Friday! And have got a morning of conditioning saturday!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok the assistance for the next cycle, starting Friday will look something like this:

Day 1: MILITARY PRESS DAY

(Shoulders & Tris)

Standing Military Press 5/3/1

DB Military Press 4 x 6-8

Front/Side Laterals 3 x 10

Shrugs 3 x 10

Triceps Pushdowns 5 x 15

Day 2: DEADLIFT DAY

(Back + Rear delts)

Deadlift 5/3/1

Chin ups 4 x 6-8 (or do Lat Pulldowns)

Bent Over Db Rows 4 x 6-8

Cable Row 3 x 10

Rope face pulls 3 x 10

Day 3: BENCH DAY

(Chest and Bis)

Bench Press 5/3/1

Incline press 4 x 6-8

Dips 3 x 4 - 6-8

DB Flyes 3 x 10

Barbell or DB Curls 5 x10

Day 4: SQUATS DAY

(Legs)

Squat 5/3/1

Leg Press 4 x 10

Leg Curls 3 x 15

Calf raises 3 x 15

Conditioning and Ab work to be done on Saturdays after work out.

Main changes are lowering the reps and upping the weights on the compounds assistance exercise, apart from legs, i am also going to start adding in hill sprints etc on a Saturday morning after my workout or sunday mornings with the misses.

Next cycle im going to look try a workout with a few supersets in and up the cardio work, try and drop the BF as little more!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 25th February

(new cycle and workout)

Military press

Bike

Military press

Bar x 20

47.5 x 5

50 x 5

55 x 8 PB!!!!!!!

Db press

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 5

22.5 x 6

Front raise

20 (plate) x 10

20 (plate) x 10

10 (db's) x 10

Side raises

10 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

Shrugs (hammer strength machine)

100 x 15

150 x 10

100 x 15

Rope pushdowns

40 x 15

45 x 15

50 x 15

55 x 9

Had a tough week and felt nakered tonight, but after a protein shake, banana and energy drink I felt ready! Please with PB been stalling a bit on mp recently, really arched my back a bit for the last rep though!! Like going a bit heavy with lower reps, will continue with this until next cycle.

Off to Greenwich park for some conditioning training this morning, plenty of hill sprints!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just got back from a 45 min run in Greenwich park, which included 5 hill sprints, this me coming back down the hill - it hurt!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

LOL gotta love hill sprints... a mate used to make me do stair climbs full blast... we used to live near a hill that had stairs up the side of it... actually come to think of it hes not much of a mate for making me do that  ... do you live far from the park mate? we have a flat in charlton...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep,hill sprints kill!! Gonna run the steps over there too next week, eased ourselves in this week!

Not far - bexleyheath, loads of parks near me but no one picks up their dog sh1t like they do in Greenwich park! I support Charlton so up ur way a lot!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 1st March

Deadlifts

Bike

Deadlifts

60 x 10

135 x 5

145 x 5

152.5 x 9 PB!!!!!!

Lat pull downs

60 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 6

70 x 6

Db rows

32.5 x 8

32.5 x 8

35 x 6

40 x 6

Rope face pulls

10 x 15

25 x 15

30 x 15

35 x 15

40 x 15

Drop set to

20 x 30

Nice back session tonight, pb on deads felt quite easy until the last 2 reps! Didn't do cable rows as felt this might have been a bit to much volumn, may add them in next week if feel like it!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the PB mate...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Nice work on the PB mate...


Cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 3rd March

Bench

Bike

Bench

Bar x 30

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 9

*100 x 1 PB!!!!!! First time I've benched 100kgs!!!!! *

DB Press

25 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

32.5 x 3

Hammer Strength Dip Machine

80 x 8

90 x 8

100 x 6

110 x 6

Cable Flies

20 x 20

25 x 20

25 x 20

EZ barbell curls

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

This might not seem a lot to some on here, but I am well happy I managed to bench 100kgs for the first time!! I've failed the last few attempts, after touching my chest I was getting half way up and then - nothing! I've been shooting for that for about the last 6 months. Although the 1rm calc was showing 104kgs on my last bench 85 x 7 PB, but I never trust those 100%. Pressing has been slow to progress since I injured my left shoulder just over a year ago, but it has improved now end the last few months. Next target is 110kgs by June!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

it is a lot mate... youve broken your 2 plate cherry now heading to 3!!! 

Nice work mate...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers buddy!

Bring on the 140kgs  Although i need to get to 110kgs first!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 5th March

Squats

Bike

Squats

Bar x 10

95 X 5

100 x 5

107.5 x 8 PB!!!!!

Leg Extensions

40 x 12

40 x12

47 x 12

Leg Curls

15 x 15

15 x 15

15 x 15

Calf Raises

10 x 15

10 x 15

10 x 15

HLR's

2 sets x 10

Decline Crunch superset with planks

10 reps then 20 sec plank x 2

Done! Didnt hit the leg press on Saturday as my right ankle has been giving me a bit of grief so didnt want to aggravate it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like its going well mate... nice work... another PB down... keep them coming...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 8th March

Military press

Bike

Military press

Bar x 20

50 x 3

55 x 3

57.5 x 7 PB!!!!!!

Db press

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 6

25 x 6

Side Lat raises

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

Shrugs

120 x 15

160 x 20

200 x 10

Overhead rope extensions

30 x 20

35 x 15

45 x 15

55 x 10

Done, another day another pb, this cycle is going really well! Need to get one on bench this week. Deads next on Thursday.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

gotta love it when the PBs are coming thick and fast... :thumb:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah, I'm on a bit of a roll at the moment, a slow roll, but a roll never the less!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

as long as its rolling mate thats what counts...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 10th March

Deadlifts

Row machine

Deadlifts

60 x 10

145 x 3

152.5 3

*162.5 x 7 PB!!!!!!*

Lat Pull downs

60 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 6

75 x 6

DB Rows

32.5 x 8

35 x 8

40 x 6

42.5 x 6

Face Pulls

25 x 20

40 x 15

45 x 15

50 x 10

Drop set

25 x 15

Another PB on deadlifts, this is coming back up nice now, although the seventh rep was a bit of a grind and wouldn't give myself any marks for form! Looking forward to bench tomorrow morning now, having a few beers tonight so hoping that doesn't effect it too much, we'll see!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 13th March

Bench

Bike

Bench

Bar x 30

75 x 3

80 x 3

85 x 5

Inc db press

25 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

32.5 x 6

Dip machine

80 x 12

100 x 8

100 x 8

Db flies

10 x 15

12.5 x 12

12.5 x 12

Db curls

12.5 x 12

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

No spotter today, could have squeezed a few more on bench if I did maybe. Had a heavy one Friday so pleased with session.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 15th March

Squats

Bike

Squats

47.5 x 10

100 x 3

107.5 x 3

112.5 x 4

Leg press

250 x 10

250 x 10

300 x 10

SLDL

60 x 15

60 x 10

60 x 12

60 x 12

Calf Raise

#10 x 15

#10 x 15

#12 x 15

Squatted in my Timberland boots today as heard the heal makes it a little easier on the knee's, I have squatted in them before but quite some time ago, but tonight it felt as if I was going to fall forward, so although it took the stress of my knees it put a lot on my lower back, and I also didn't hit anywhere near a personal best. I squat quite wide so maybe I'll just stick to my Converse, was looking at buying some Olympic shoes if the heal made a difference so saved myself some cash there! Anyway everything felt heavy tonight, even the leg press I struggle with, been walking to and from work each day (with train journey in middle), which is about 4 miles round trip, so that might have something to do with it. Hopefully be back to hitting PB's on Squats next time round!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 17th March

Military press

Walk

Military press

Bar x 20

47.5 x 5

55 x 3

*60 x 6 PB!!!!!!*

Db press

22.5 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 6

27.5 x 6

Side Lat raises

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

12.5 x 10

10 x 10 (slow and paused at top)

Db shrugs

40 x 20

45 x 15

45 x 15

30 x 20

Tricep dips

80 x 15

80 x 15

Rope pushdowns

50 x 15

50 x 15

Drop set

30 x 30

Then

25 x 30

Then

20 x lots

Then

15 x lots

Then

10 x lots

Really pleased with military press, remember not so long ago struggling to get 5 out of 50, the first few didn't feel that heavy! First time I've got a full set on the 27.5 kgs on db press to. Really enjoying training right now, been training with two of my mates since start of the year, both are putting up pb's most sessions too. Deadlifts tomorrow!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 19th March

Deadlifts (VIDEO)

bike 10 mins

Rowing

Deadlift

60 x 10

135 x 5

152.5 x 3

*172.5 x 5 PB !!!!!!!!!*

*VIDEO*:






Lat pulldowns

60 x 8

60 x 8

70 x 6

80 x 6

DB Rows

32.5 x 8

35 x 8

40 x 6

45 x 6

Rope Face Pulls

25 x 20

40 x 15

50 x 15

50 x 15

dropset down by 5kgs until got to 10 kgs, done 10 - 20 reps on each weight.

Medicine ball decline throws 5kg ball

10

10

HLR

12

12

Crunches

30

Deadlift felt good, was a little unsure i was going to make it, but did! Still having trouble getting back a*se down low enough and using to much back though! Video included!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ordered, hopefully will get these in time for squat session.............

Adidas Power Perfect II Weightlifting Shoe


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 17th March

Bench press

Walk

Bench press

Bar x 30

70 x 5

80 x 3

*90 x 5 pb!!!!!!!! First since Jan!*

Db inc press

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

35 x 5

Dip machine

80 x 15

110 x 10

110 x 10

Cable flies (upwards)

10 x 20

20 x 20

20 x 20

1 arm Db preacher curls

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

17.5 x 10

Rope cable curls

20 x 20

25 x 20

Drop set

15 x lots

Then

10 x lots

First PB on bench since January, not sure why I've stalled, but put a lot of focus into getting this tonight! Left shoulder started to hurt a bit towards the end of the session, right at the top, little sore today, but hopefully no harm done, deloading next week so will have time to relax.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looking forward to squats tonight, got my oly shoes so wondering how that's gonna change my squat. Wondering if I just wear them for squats and change for leg press etc or wear them the whole work out???


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 25th March

Squats

Bar x 20

95 x 5

107.5 x 3

*120 x 5 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Leg press

250 x 10

300 x 10

320 x 10

Good mornings

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Calf raise

12 x 15

12 x 15

14 x 15

Done. New pb, felt a bit heavy but ground it out. Legs fried after today.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 27th March

Bench and MP

(DELOAD)

Bench

Bar x 30

60 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 5

Hang clean and press

Bar x 10

40 x 5

40 x 5

Military Press

40 x 5

Db Incline flies

10 x 12

10 x 15

10 x 20

Dip machine

70 x 20

70 x 20

Db curl

12.5 x 12

12.5 x 12

12.5 x 12

Nice easy sesh, had a few pints yesterday so glad it was deload day! Decided to clean my presses today to try the technic, might add in some hang or power cleans into my workout in the next cycle, not to sure when to do them though.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Was going to do deload deads and squat last night, but was not feeling it, had a busy few days and felt nakered. Thinking may do it Thursday or skip it and start new cycle Saturday, either way I would have got some rest which a deload is all about right?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 31st March

Deadlifts and squats

(DELOAD)

Deadlift

100 x 5

90 x 5

90 x 5

Squats

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

Lat pulldown

40 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Boring deload, but with a full afternoon and evening of drinking yesterday (end of year company meeting and p1ss up!) it was welcomed! Looking forward to starting next cycle, thinking of keeping workout the same just changing the rep range a bit. Will post up once done.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 3rd April

Military Press

Bike Warm up

Military Press

Bar x 20

50 x 5

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 5

DB Press

22.5 x 10

25 x 8

27.5 x 6

20 x 10

Seated Side Lat Raises

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Machine Shrugs

100 x 15

140 x 15

150 x 15

Rope Push downs

40 x 30

50 x 15

55 x 15 ds 30 x 10

Standing Rope Crunch

45 x 15

50 x 15

50 x 15

HLR

15

15

15

Was surprised i was still alive after fridays partying, let alone down the gym! I am now off the booze for a just over a month, need a detox big time.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 5th April

Deadlifts

Rowing

Deadlifts

60 x 10

140 x 5

147.5 x 5

157.5 x 5

Chins (close grip palms facing)

2 sets of 5

Lat pulldowns

60 x 8

70 x 6

60 x 10

Db rows

32.5 x 10

35 x 8

47.5 x 6

30 x 10

Low cable rows

#6 x 12

#8 x 10

#8 x 15

Im having trouble with the form on my deadlifts, I need to keep my back straight and utilise my legs more, I've read a few pointers and watched my vids and compared with the form of some of the pros. I know if need to keep my neck in line with the rest of my back, bar in middle of feet, shoulder blades over the bar and chest up. Will try this next week and may also reset my training max to the same as last cycle till it get it right! Also my energy has felt a bit sapped, still the effects of a afternoon and all night session Friday, me and the misses have decided to have a month off drinking, so hopefully be start to see the benefits there too!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 7th April

Bench

Warm up (scarecrows etc)

Jog

Bench

Bar x 30

72.5 x 5

77.5 x 5

82.5 x 7

Db incline press

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 1 then 32.5 x 4 (should have done 32.5 from start  )

22.5 x 10

Dip machine

90 x 10

90 x 10

100 x 10

Cable flies

20 x 20

20 x 20

20 x 20

Db curls

12.5 x 12

15 x 10

15 x 10

12.5 x 10

No pb again today! Always struggle on pbs 5/5/5 week, not sure if it's because the reps are higher or because of the deload, I know normally a deload is supposed to be good but sometimes I feel it can be a bit detrimental. Might skip the deload at end of this cycle and see how it goes. Squats tomorrow morning, get to try out my new oly shoes, had to get a larger size!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

def agree re keeping your head up in the deads mate, if you drop it this causes the posterior chain to relax somewhat and this makes the dead much harder... keep the head raised slightly and keep the hips low but not too low... try to get your hams into the early part of the drive...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers GP! Hopefully next dead sesh should be better!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 9th April

Squats

10 mins Bike

Squats

Bar x 20

97.5 x 5

105 x 5

*110 x 9 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Single Leg curls

15 x 10

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

Good mornings

Bar x 20

40 x 15

50 x 15

Calf raises

#12 x 15

#14 x 15

#15 x 15

Med ball decline throws

5kg ball x 10

5kg ball x 10

5kg ball x 10

Leg raises

10

10

10

5 mins bike

Ripped my shorts on the 1st rep of my last set of squats, carried on the final reps with my **** hanging out, worth it for the pb, ass to the grass baby!!!!! Pleased with that plus my oly shoes feel great, they make the lift feel so much smoother, well worth the money!! Decided to drop out leg press this week and do some ham work as think they need some bring up to help my deads, will work leg press in again but might be 3-4th down the order.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds like its going very well mate... also love the dedication when your nads are handing out and you still keep going... nice one...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

It is cheers mate! I couldn't stop or I would have ripped my favourite training shorts for nothing!! Carried on the whole session with them on, lucky it was 8am on a Saturday and pretty quiet


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 12th April

Military press

Warm up:

Walk / x trainer

Scarecrows 2 x 10

Arm circles 2 x 10

Military press

40 x 5

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 3

60 x 6

Db press

22.5 x 10

25 x 8

27.5 x 6

22.5 x 10

Seated Lat raises

12.5 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Tricep bar push downs

30 x 15

50 x 15

60 x 10

80 x 10

40 x 25

Shrug machine

80 x 15

150 x 10

100 x 12 healed at top of each rep

Missed a pb by 1 on the mp, my left shoulder and elbow has been sore the last few days and now my tri and bi on the same arms is on fire today, from what I can gather it's tendonitis so need to look at some treatments for that!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 15th April

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 10

147.5 x 3

157.5 x 3

*167.5 x 7 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Chins

Cg 5

Rest wide grips

5

5

5

5

3 and half 

Db rows

32.5 x 10

35 x 8

40 x 6

30 x 10

Reverse peck deck

12 x 15

40 x 10

47 x 10

47 x 4 (fail!! Not sure why)

Done. Pleased with pb, kept head in neutral position rather than looking up and felt it made a big difference to my form, in a good way, felt it kept my back straight. Also decided it's time to man the **** up and start doing chins rather than Lat pulldowns, ok can only do sets of 5 or 3.5 if you count the last one  but that will increase, Doing the things you find hard and get better at them! Weekend off now back Monday with bench and wednesday squats.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah baby, bring in the pb... nice work mate... I have also found that head position makes a big diff, not only with deads but also squats...


----------



## The Gimp (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi nick.

How much weight have you gained since you started 531?.

I have similar lifts to you apart from deadlift, you have a good 30 odd kgs on me.

Great progress mate.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> yeah baby, bring in the pb... nice work mate... I have also found that head position makes a big diff, not only with deads but also squats...


Cheers mate! Ive found that my head position effects my whole set up, neutral is defiantly the way for both deads and squats for me!



The Gimp said:


> Hi nick.
> 
> How much weight have you gained since you started 531?.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate! Progress has been good lately, few set back from shoulder problem and knee problem, but apart from that have been getting a fair few PB's.

I was about 16 stone when i started im now just over 16st 6, so about half a stone, and im carrying less bodfat than i was when i started too, can almost see my abs now, almost!!!

Good luck with 531 mate, its a great program!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th April

Bench

X trainer

Bench

Bar x 20

72.5 x 3

82.5 x 3

87.5 x 6 (one off a pb)

102.5 x 1

(Heaviest single I've lifted, my estimated 1rm max is 104kg so prob about right)

Db incline press

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 5 pb

25 x 10

EZ barbell curl

20+bar x 10

25+bar x 10

25+bar x 10

Db curls

17.5 x 7

15 x 8

Dips (bw)

10

6

6

6

Well, missed a pb by one rep, so decided to lump some on the bar and go for a single, got it so kinda redeemed myself a bit, plus got 5 out the 35's on incline which I only managed one on last session. Gym was busy to tonight so done BB curls and db before dips. All in all good workout, need to get a pb next bench session!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 20th April

Squats

Bike

Squats

Bar x 15

105 x 3

110 x 3

*117.5 x 7 PB !!!!!!!!!*

GM's

Bar x 15

50 x 10

50 x 15

Leg curls

50 x 10

50 x 10

Standing calf raises

#15 x 15

#16 x 15

#20 x 12

Decline sits ups

10

10 + 5kg med ball

10 + 5kg med ball

HLR's

12

10

Another pb on squats - my oly shoes have defo helped, I feel I can hit depth a lot more comfortably and can sit back into the lift more, hope the weight keeps going up! Might start adding in leg press again soon, added a few bits for abs but will do a few more bits next session.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

isnt it amazing how much of a difference shoes can make... nice work on another PB mate...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Agreed GP, tools of the trade  cheers matey!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 23rd April

Military press

Bike + scarecrows + other shoulder warm up

Military press

40 x 3

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

*62.5 x 5 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Db press

22.5 x 10

25 x 8

27.5 x 8 pb

22.5 x 9

Seated Lat raise

10 x 10

10 x 10

Machine shrugs

100 x 15

130 x 15

130 x 15

CGBP

40 x 20

60 x 9

60 x 7

Rope pushdowns

20 x 50

20 x 50

Yes, was beginning to worry about press but got a pb which I'm happy with, even though i trained on my own today so didn't have the psychological reassurance of having someone to spot me if I fail half way! Also managed to get another couple of reps out of the 27.5 db's!

Got to tri's and my left elbow and back of my arm started to ache and hurt again, from looking on the net it sounds like I defo suffer from a bit of tendonitis there, not sure what I can do about it thought any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated???

Feeling a bit bloated after having a Domino's thursday night and Chinese last night, although spent all Friday gardening and digging and all day today sanding down all my doors, by hand! So must have burnt some of that off! Gonna see how I feel tomorrow morning, might train deads, if not will go for a run then deads Monday! Got a family BBQ tomorrow so loads of meat or dead animal if mikes reading and loads of beers, but f it, it's Easter


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Run, cross country 30 minutes.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

press is a hard one for me... gotta love the pbs on that one...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I hadnt hit a PB on press for a while so was pleased mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 27th April

Deadlifts

Bike + row

Deadlifts

60 x 10

140 x 5

157.5 x 3

175 x 3

(needed 6 for pb, rubbish!!)

Chins (body weight)

5

4

5

3

4

Db rows

32.5 x 10

35 x 8

40 x 8

Rope face pulls

30 x 15

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

I've got this week of work and as such my diet has been sh1t and boy did it show today, should have been able to get a few more on deads but just couldn't, also chins were laughable, db rows was about the only exercise I made a bit of progression on! Still the misses made me two chicken breasts, jacket pot, and loads of salad (plus some mozzarella sticks  ) for lunch, so going to keep up with the good eating over the holiday, a lot easier to eat well when I'm at work!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its amazing what a bit of food or the lack there of can do hey... chalk it up to learning what you need to do to keep the pbs rolling in and cane it next time mate...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn right mate, I kinda resigned to the fact training might take a hit whilst I'm off work, few late nights, loads of hours spent doing diy and a fair few beers, still not gonna be to hard on myself, will be back at it once breaks over!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 30th April

Bench

Row

Bench

Bar x 30

72.5 x 5

82.5 x 3

*92.5 x 5 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Incline DB

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

35 x 6 pb

25 x 10

Dips

100 x 10

100 x 10

110 x 10

(felt my pec twinge slightly so left flies for today)

DB curls

12.5 x 12

15 x 8

15 x 8

Done! I was surprised at getting a pb to be honest, normally struggle on bench, training and eating have been all over the place as have been off work! Am not training until Thursday now, will be doing squats then start new cycle Saturday. I will use the next few days as a bit of a deload as I have only trained twice in the last week anyway, so should be ready to start again!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 5th May

Squat

Bike

Squat

60 x 5

97.5 x 5

110 x 3

125 x 4 one off a pb

Squat

70 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10

Standing leg curls (weight each leg)

25 x 12

25 x 12

25 x 12

Ouch, decided to do BBB on squats as took ages to get on rack and was in a bit of a hurry, plus am thinking of doing this again next cycle. Forgot how much it hurts, not even squatting any sort of weight on the down sets but it still kills! Missed pb by one but am just getting back into my rhythm after hols so pleased with pretty much equalling my last pb!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 7th May

Military press

Bike

Military press

30 x 10

52.5 x 5

55 x 5

57.5 x 6

Db press

22.5 x 10

25 x 8

27.5 x 6

20 x 8

Seated db Lat raise

10 x 10

10 x 10

10 x 10

Hammer strength machine shrugs

100 x 20

130 x 15

130 x 15

Rope pushdowns

40 x 20

50 x 15

No pb today, not much else to say, standard session.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 10th May

Deadlifts (form correction!)

Rowing

Deadlifts

60 x 8

117.5 x 5

125 x 5

132.5 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

Chins

Wg 5

Cg 5

Wg 5

Cg 5

Db rows

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

Face pulls

40 x 12

40 x 12

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Cardio - Bike 10 minutes

Chest up, head neutral, hips down but not to far, digs heals in and lift!

Felt a bit different to how I've got used to pulling but I guess I've slipped into a bad habit, defo couldn't lift as much, but better to lift less with correct form! Done a few sets after just to get used to it. Not gonna be hitting any pb's for a while, but might reset my pb based on correct form rather than old pb, it's almost like a different movement, will see how it goes.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

dont worry about dropping in weight on the deads mate, they will increase soon enough...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats what i keep telling myself, god damn ego!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol we all have that mate, its a demon we have to bear...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, it's what makes us men!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 12th May

Bench

Row

Bench

30 x 20

75 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 7

Inc db

30 x 8

30 x 7

30 x 7

30 x 6

Dip (bodyweight)

8

6

6

6

6

Db curls

15 x 12

15 x 12

15 x 10

12.5 x 12

Done, ok work out, that's it.

Bit late posting this but went away for a long weekend in jersey for my old

Mans 60th, great weekend! Whilst there I had a session in the hotel gym Saturday morning which comprised off:

Saturday 14th May

Inc db press 2 x 10

Chins 2 x 3-5 reps

Db press 2 x 10

Db curls 2 x 10

Rope pushdowns 2 x 10

Crunches

Swim etc

Plus walked miles both days exploring the island!

Squats tomorrow morning.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

How you finding this routine mate? I'll be starting it in 4 weeks or so.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Best program I've ever done mate! It's almost impossible not to progress if u follow the program and eat enough! Good luck with it mate!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Best program I've ever done mate! It's almost impossible not to progress if u follow the program and eat enough! Good luck with it mate!


Have you always stuck with the 'big and boring routine'? Ie deadlifts then even more. Press then even more. Etc. Or do you like mixing it up?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Have you always stuck with the 'big and boring routine'? Ie deadlifts then even more. Press then even more. Etc. Or do you like mixing it up?


I've tried various templates to suit my goals at the time. Big but boring is great for increasing the weight u can handle on the main lifts, I've been following a template with a fair amount of assistance work in as I've been looking to build some more mass recently which has worked well, I've gone from 16st 4 to 17 st in less than 5 months (drug free, not that i have anything against juice!).

The great thing about 5/3/1 is u can change the assistance to suit ur goals at the time whilst maintaing the structure round the main lift. Don't get to bogged down with the assistance exercises, just pick a few and try it for a cycle. I have posted routines in my journal so have a look through, otherwise pick one from the ebook.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 19th May

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

102.5 x 5

107.5 x 5

115 x 5

Leg press

200 x 10

200 x 10

Single leg curls

15 x 15

20 x 12

HLR

10

10

Quick morning session this morning, Woolwich took me out go karting for the day today as a thanks for the business I've done with them so far this year, so I didn't want to naker myself before i got there. Military press Saturday morning...........


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 21st May

Military Press

Row

Military Press

30 x 5 x 3 warm up

55 x 3

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 6 PB!!!

DB Press ss Lat pulldown

25 x 10 ss 40 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 40 x 10

20 x 10 ss 40 x 10

Dips (Bodyweight)

10

10

6

Face Pulls

30 x 20

40 x 20

40 x 20

BB Curl

25 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Easy Conditioning

Treadmill Hill Sprints

1 mins warm up

5 sets of #10 incline x 15 seconds sprint then 30 mins walk

New program from the new 5/3/1 powerlifting book. Enjoyed the superset, and the conditioning, something that i havent been doing to much off recently. Also got a PB which im happy with. Looking forward to deads on Tuesday


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 24th May

Deadlift

5min Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

125 x 3

132.5 x 3

140 x 5

Good mornings

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Barbell Bent Over Rows

50 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10 (last couple of reps cheated )

Lying Leg Curls (Hammer strength Plate loaded Machine)

20 x 12

30 x 12

35 x 12

Hard Conditioning

Treadmill Hill Sprints

1 min warm up

7 sets of #10 incline x 15 seconds sprint then 45 mins walk ( should have been 10 sets but will work up to it over next few workouts)

HLR

8

10

10

Done! I am looking at resetting my personal best recored on deads as i have now change my form, so i need a way of gauging my progression, the previous PB's set on my deads were with a rounded back and terrible form! I have a vid of my last set of deads last night which i will post once my mate has sent it as its on his phone!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

The misses made me these on Sunday, great afternoon snack, accompanied with a pint of milk!

Edit: pic won't upload!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 28th May

Row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

80 x 3

85 x 3

*90 x 6 PB !!!!!!!!!*

DB Incline press superset with Lat pulldowns

25 x 10 ss 50 x 10

25 x 10 ss 50 x 10

25 x 10 ss 50 x 10

Barbell push ups

16

14

10

Hammer strength Chest supported rows

80 x 12

100 x 12

100 x 12

Db rear lateral raises

7.5 x 20

7.5 x 20

5 x 20

Easy conditioning

5 x TM hill sprints 20 sec sprint 40 sec walk.

Done, loving this new program!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

still making great gains mate, very nice...


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> still making great gains mate, very nice...


Cheers mate, just got back from the gym, another pb, had a good week!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 30th May

Foam rolling

Stretching

Row

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

105 x 3

110 x 3

*117.5 x 7 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Leg press

200 x 10

200 x 10

200 x 10

Single sanding leg curls

20 x 12

20 x 12

22.5 x 12

Hanging leg raises

12

10

Decline medicine ball throws (5kg ball)

10

10

Conditioning

5 x TM hill sprints 20 sec sprint 40 sec walk.

Full wave of pb's now, pleased although I thought my head was gonna pop when I come back up on my last rep! Started doing some foam rolling and stretching to try and improve my lifts, worked well for squats. I didn't do hard conditioning as prior to gym I had spent 5 hours shopping with the misses so felt I had had enough exercise for the day! Just had steak, asparagus and sweet pot for dinner, felling good! Early night ready for work tomorrow, military press tomorrow evening.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nick for the win!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 2nd June

Military Press

Row

Military Press

Bar x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 3

65 x 4

DB Press SS Lat Pulldowns

22.5 x 10 ss 50 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 50 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 50 x 10

Dips (BW)

10

10

10

Face Pulls

30 x 20

35 x 20

40 x 20

BB Curls

25 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

No conditioning today, didn't have time, bad I know!!

Tendonitis is playing up in my left arm, getting pain in the front of my shoulder and on my elbow on my left arm, dont think its the weight training more to do with using computer all day long at work, both joints get read hot after a few hours at work, p1ssing me right off! Ibuprofen gel seems to help, but no cure, might just have to give up work  So with this in mind I was only 1 off a PB so all things considered I was happy with this. The superset at is great, pumped up beyond belief! Deadlifts tomorrow morning.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 4th June

Deadlifts

Foam Roll

Row x 5 mins

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

117.5 x 5

132.5 x 3

147.5 x 5

Good Mornings

50 x 10

60 x 10

50 x 10

DB Rows

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

Leg Curls

30 x 12

30 x 12

30 x 12

Med Ball Throws

3 sets of 12

Treadmill Hill Sprints

5 sets, 20 sec sprint, 40 sec walk.

Happy my deads are going up since I reduced the weight and sorted out my form. Managed to strain my cruciate again on Saturday afternoon entertaining the kids at my mates son's 1st bday party, which left me unable to walk on it for an hour or so the next morning, starting to ease up now so hopefully will be fine in a week, will just have to leave TM sprints and maybe do some work on the bike.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 7th June

Bench

Bike

Bench

Bar x 10

30 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 3

95 x 4 (5th was slightly touched when I was slowing by spotter, could have got it on my own I think but not counting it)

Db Inc press ss with Lat pull downs

25 x 10 ss 50 x 10

25 x 10 ss 50 x 10

25 x 8 ss 50 x 10

Db flies

12.5 x 20

12.5 x 20

12.5 x 15

Chest supported row

80 x 12

100 x 12

90 x 12

Rear Lat raises

7.5 x 20 x 3 sets

Bike intervals

5 x 20 sec fast 40 sec medium

Trained with another one of my mates tonight which was good, hes a little stronger than me so spurred me on, he helped on the last rep so I'm not sure if I would have made it or not, will do next cycle though . Knee held out ok despite a bit of a set back on weekend, did conditioning on the bike instead of treadmill. I've got 5,3,1 reps on squat tomorrow but I'm thinking of doing my deload weights as I don't want to risk aggravating it, Its deload week next week anyway so should be fine for next cycle.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 11th June

Squat

Bar x 10

70 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

Bench

Bar x 5

70 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 10

Deadlift

70 x 5

70 x 5

70 x 5

Few sets of the following:

Lat pulldowns

Inc db flies

Db Lat raise

Away with my wife an the inlaws for her birthday this weekend, the place we're at has a small free weight room which was good, did a few squats, nothing to heavy - knee felt fine, did a full body workout out nothing strenuous just enough to get pumped up  got a day of activities now, karting, wall climbing, darts, tennis, badminton etc etc which should be fun, need to burn off the massive fry up I destroyed at the breakfast buffet!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 15th June

Bench and MP (Deload)

3 min row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

65 x 3

75 x 3

85 x 3

Lat pull downs

50 x 10 x 3

Military press

Bar x 5

Bar x 5

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

Face pulls

25 x 20 x 3

5 mins x trainer

Deload done, used new deload %'s as suggested on Wendlers blog ( http://asp.elitefts.com/qa/training-logs.asp?qid=146027&tid=63 ) which means using heavier weights for less reps, keeping assistance nice and low. Preferred it to normal deload week as the weights never felt worth lifting, tonight session was still nice and easy though!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 16th June

Squat and deadlift

Deload

Row

Squats

40 x 5

40 x 5

85 x 3

97.5 x 3

110 x 3

Deadlifts

60 x 5

102.5 x 3

117.5 x 3

132.5 x 3

Lying leg curls

20 x 15 x 2

Decline med ball sit ups

5 x 10 x 2

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec fast 40 sec med x 5 sets

2 min cool down

Cycle done, looking forward to next cycle Saturday!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 18th June

Military press

Row

Military press

Bar x 5

Bar x 5

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

*60 x 8 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Db press ss Lat pull downs

20 x 10 ss 60 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

Dips bodyweight

10, 8, 10

Facepulls

40 x 20 x 3

BB EZ barbell curls

25 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

25 x 10

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec sprint 40 sec medium x 5

2 min cool down.

Was up for it this morning, wasn't gonna leave without a pb! Cricked my right trap a little so necks been a bit stiff today but eased up now, upped the weights on the assistance today, will push up again next week.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 21st June

Deadlift

Row

Deadlift

60 x 5 x 2

120 x 5

130 x 5

137.5 x 9

GM's

50 x 10 x 3

Db rows

30 x 10 x 3

Leg curls

35 x 12 x 3

Ab machine crunch

45 x 20 x 3

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec sprint 40 sec medium x 5

2 min cool down.

Deadlifts are going up again since I changed my form, keeping my lower back straight and using my legs more, will be back to wear i was soon.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 23rd August

Bench

Rows

Stretch

Bench

40 x 5 x 2

75 x 5

80 x 5

*85 x 9 PB!!!!!!*

DB press Super set with Lat pull downs

27.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

27.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

25 x 10 ss 60 x 10

DB Flies (slight incline)

12.5 x 10 x 3

Chest supported row

90 x 12 x 3

Rear lat raise

10 x 15 x 3

Bike intervals

1 min warmup

20/40sec x 5

2 min cool down

Love a PB on bench, one off the hardest lifts to progress on for me. Although i had a look back at what I was lifting this time last year and im happy with the progress struggled with 80 x 2!! Going out tonight and supposed to be doing squats tomorrow at 11am, need to make sure I dont have to many beers and hopefully not to many **** (off them almost completely now, except when I go out for a beer, which isn't often now!)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi Nick

Looks like you keep smashing those PBs

Great stuff fella


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, ive been taking it nice and slow, hitting just enough reps to get a pb every session and deload once every 4th wave, i find it loads better than going all out every session as you end up burning out or injuring yourself!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 28th June

Squat

Bike

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

102.5 x 5

107.5 x 5

*115 x 8 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Hammer strength linear hack squat

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

80 x 10

Hammer strength Lying leg curls

35 x 12 x 3

Ab pullover machine

45 x 20 x 3

Conditioning - bike Intervals

1 min warm up

8 x 20 sec fast 40 sec med.

3 mins cool down

Trained on my own again tonight, managed to push out a pb on my squats, quite comfortably! Changed up the assistance tonight as the gym was really busy and didn't want to wait for stuff. The conditioning work is starting to get easier, not back to doing sprints or running as my knee still feels a little uneasy at times. Felt nakered after this, hadnt had a good night sleep last two nights due to heat, however I was out for the count after this.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Sat down this morning and worked out what my target weights are.
> 
> By July 2011 I want to lift the following for reps:
> 
> ...


How do you feel about the goals you first set mate? You happy with your progress.

I've just started 531 so get subscribed and you can give me

Support!  I did half a gallon of milk at start of year and I piled it on! Just hard mentally lifting so little at the minute. Few month ago got deads 140x4, bench 80x2 and press about 50x5.

My aims are similar to yours though. By July 2012 I want to hit 200 deads, 100 bench, 100 squat and 60 press. I struggle for form on squats though. Must improve!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> How do you feel about the goals you first set mate? You happy with your progress.
> 
> I've just started 531 so get subscribed and you can give me
> 
> ...


Alright mate? Cheers for stopping by, i'll be sure to sub your journal, interesting to see how other people get on with 5/3/1.

So my current PB's are

Bench 85 x 9 = 110 1RM

Deads 167.5 x 7 = 205 1RM

Squats 115 x 8 = 145 1RM

MP 60 x 8 = 60 1RM

So im pretty happy with my progress to be honest. If i hadnt have torn my crutiate in my left knee last year i think squats would have been a lot higher, my max for squats last june was 140 x 2, then i did my knee in july so i have had to lay off it due to the injury flaring up from time time, still nto complaining and certainly not gonna stop squatting!!!

Key with this program is consistency and not getting ahead of yourself, a lot of the PB's that i set i could have squeezed maybe 1 or two reps out, but i dont, which keeps things progressing at a steady speed, rather than smashing it for a couple of weeks then stalling again!

Good luck mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 30th June

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

57.5 x 5

60 x 5

65 x 3

Db press ss Lat pull downs

22.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

22.5 x 9 ss 60 x 10

Dips bodyweight

10, 6, 10

Facepulls

40 x 20 x 3

Db curls

12.5 x 10 x 3

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec sprint 40 sec medium x 5

2 min cool down.

F""k me I felt nakered today, forgot two of my meals today so missed out on 11am and 4pm meal, only had breakfast, lunch and had to snake on bananas and milk, wont be doing that again, made a lot of difference. Still managed to grind out all minimum reps. Enjoying the conditioning, can see the top abs now, will get to the bottom before septembers holiday to turkey!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 7th July

Bench

Bike 15 mins

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

80 x 3

85 x 3

90 x 5

Db bench press ss Lat pulldown

27.5 x 10 ss 40 x 15

27.5 x 10 ss 50 x 15

27.5 x 10 ss 50 x 12

Db Inc flies

10 x 15

12.5 x 15

12.5 x 15

Chest supported row

80 x 12

100 x 12

80 x 12

Rear Lat raise

7.5 x 20 x 2

Done! Hadn't trained for a few days as I'd pulled my trap last Thursday and slept on it funny Friday night - couldn't move it saturday! So I skipped training deads this week. Felt ok tonight. It was our 1st anniversary yesterday, so been away and got a meal with family today so next training session will probably be Monday night.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice work there Nick...Congratulations on the anniversary


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Nice work there Nick...Congratulations on the anniversary


Cheers mate, loads of food and drink to celebrate this weekend, so back to the diet tomorrow, managed a quick squat session this morning still! Will update tomorrow.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 10th July

Squat

Row

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

107.5 x 3

115 x 3

*122.5 x 6 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Leg press

200 x 10

200 x 10

230 x 10

Hammer strength Lying leg curls

35 x 15

35 x 15

35 x 12

Med ball crunch x 10

HLR x 10

Conditioning - none as didn't have time, however walked around brighton with the wife for about for hours Saturday so didn't feel to bad about this. Pleased with another squat pb, weights seem to be going up nicely!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 12th July

Military press

Bike

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

*67.5 x 4 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Db press ts Lat raise ts lever Lat pull downs

20x10 ts 10x10 ts 80x15

20x10 ts 10x10 ts 80x15

22.5x10 ts 10x10 ts 120 x 10

Dips bodyweight

10, 7, 4

Facepulls

30 x 20

40 x 20 x 2

Db curls

12.5 x 10 x 3

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec sprint 40 sec medium x 5

2 min cool down.

New pb on press, happy with that, threw in a tri set today, which I'm going to keep in, want to try and put some more size on my shoulders, dips were tough after though!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 14th July

Deadlifts

Bike and Row

Deadlift

60 x 10

60 x 5

120 x 5

137.5 x 5

152.5 x 6

Db rows

30 x 10

35 x 10

35 x 10

Leg curls

35 x 12 x 3

Decline med ball throws 5kg balls

10 x 3

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

20 sec sprint 40 sec medium x 5

Cool down.

Aggravated my neck again today, put the weights away after deadlifts, what a tit! Bet my previous weeks reps, will be back up to pb's in no time!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th July

Bench

Row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

75 x 5

85 x 3

*95 x 5 PB !!!!!!!!!*

Db bench press ss Lat pulldown

27.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

27.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

27.5 x 10 ss 60 x 10

Cable flies

15 x 20

20 x 20

20 x 20

Chest supported row

80 x 12

80 x 12

80 x 12

Hammer strength incline machine press

40 x 12

40 x 8

40 x 6

Bike 5 mins

Pleased got my pb tonight, missed it by one on last bench sesh. Swapped out rear Lat's for Inc machine press as my right trap is still a bit strained.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice PB on bench mate. Wendlers seems like a pretty wierd routine I've only got 5 weeks till my comp so pretty pointless me starting a routine as such but will maybe try it after my comp.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Nice PB on bench mate. Wendlers seems like a pretty wierd routine I've only got 5 weeks till my comp so pretty pointless me starting a routine as such but will maybe try it after my comp.


Cheers mate. Its worked really well for me, steady progression is what its all about on the main lifts, the assistance work can be varied to how you want really. What comp are you doing?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah think I would vary my assistance abit. South East Open at Sunbury cricket club lifting in BDFPA. First comp im so hyped!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice one mate, how long have you been training for that? Do you know what weight lifts your attempting yet?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Been training since about February. I need 440kg to qualify for British U23s in 82.5kg class. As it stands im 5 weeks out and I hope for 140/105/195 its pretty realistic but I've never been above 120/100/180 so its all gonna be unexplored territory!

Have you lifted in a comp before?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck with it mate, sure you'll make those lifts.

No I haven't, its something that I'd like to do, although I weigfht around 105kg's so I need to get my lifts up a fair bit before I qualify for my weight category, so I'd imagine I'll go for it at some point next year.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Heres the qualifying totals for BDFPA unequipped. http://www.bdfpa.co.uk/qualifying/british.pdf

I take it you are U23? If so 110kg class 512.5kg, 100kg class 497.5kg.

Having said that if I were you I'd just get yourself in one and enjoy the experience like everyone told me to do!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Im 29 if u23 refers to age! I'll take a look at the link........what does m1,m2,m3 etc mean??


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Right OK in that case you would be in the Open section. M1, M2 etc are different age groups starting at M1 40+ I believe.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

cheers mate, i know what i need to be aiming for now!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 19th July

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

102.5 x 5

115 x 3

127.5 x 3

Hammer Strength Leg Extensions

54 x 15 x 3

Hammer Strength Single Leg Curl

20 x 15 x 3

Ab Pullover machine

45 x 20 x 3

No conditioning

Ok, sesh done, didnt get a PB on bench was two reps off, head felt like it was going to pop after 2nd set, had a heavy weekend so might still be feeling that, this is also why i didnt do leg press. Deload starts on Thursday, then on to next cycle!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 21st July

Military press DELOAD

Row x 5 mins

Bike x 5 mins

Military press

40 x 5

40 x 5

47.5 x3

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

Db press ss lever Lat pull downs

20x10 ss 50x15 x 3

Side raises

10 x 10 x 3

Facepulls

30 x 20 x 3

Seated Db curls

12.5 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10 ds 10 x 10

12.5 x 15

Deload, not much to say really.......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 24th July

Deadlifts DELOAD

Row

Deadlift

60 x 5

60 x 5

105 x 3

120 x 3

137.5 x 3

Gm's

50 x 10 x 3

Db rows

25 x 10 x 3

Leg curls

24 x 12 x 3

Ab wheel

10 x 2

Deload, main lift and assistance weights lowered nice and easy, looking forward to next cycle and trying some singles.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 26th July

Bench DELOAD

Bike 10 mins

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

65 x 3

75 x 3

85 x 3

Db Inc press superset with Lat pulldown (hammer strength lever)

27.5 x 10 ss 80 x 15 x 3 sets

Inc db flies

17.5 x 10

17.5 x 10

10 x 20

Hammer strength low row

70 x 12 x 3

Rear Lat raise

12.5 x 10 x 2

7.5 x 15

DELOAD done! Think I'll bunch the deloads up next cycle so there finished in a week. Squat deload Thursday then new cycle Saturday


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New Cycle (with singles)

Saturday 30th July

Military Press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

67.x5 x 3

75 x 1 (did us some leg drive at the start)

DB Press ss Lat Pulldowns (Hammer strength Lever machine)

22.5 x 8 ss 100 x 10 x 4 sets

Side Raises

10 x 10 x 2

12.5 x 10

Dips

10 x 2

6

Face Pulls

30 x 20

40 x 20

45 x 20

DB Curls

12.5 x 10

15 x 10 x 3

10 x 15

(No cardio - help friend move from his flat, with no lift! Loads of running up and down with heavy objects ?)

New Cycle with Wendlers new singles template. Quite similar to last except first wave is 3 x 3 then a heavy single (95% of predicted 1rm), 2nd is 3 x 5, 3rd 5,3,1 + heavy single @95% then deload. You still need to pick some sets to try and set new rep records however as it's the first week im gonna go for prescribed reps and see how I get on with singles, I will then go a for new rep record next wave. On another note, my single today was more like a push press than a military press, not sure which is better as I can handle more weight with a little leg drive!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 2nd August

Deadlifts

5 min row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

112.5 x 3

130 x 3

145 x 3

180 x 1

*200 x 1 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Db row

37.5 x 8 x 3

Leg curls

35 x 15

37.5 x 12 x 2

GM's

50 x 10 x 2

Ab wheel

5 x 2

Med ball throws decline bench

10

Yes, yes, f'ing yes, been aiming for a 200kg deadlift for about the last year, was only ment to go for 180kg but it flew up so thought id give it a go, had to hitch a bit at the end but if I had done it instead of 180kg would have gone straight up!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

200K BOOM!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> 200K BOOM!!


BOOOOOOOOMMMM!!!!! cheers bud!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 4th August

Bench

Row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

72.5 x 3

82.5 x 3

92.5 x 3

*107.5 x 1 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Db Inc press ss Lat pulldowns

30 x 8 ss 60 x 10 x 3 sets

30 x 6 ss 60 x 10

Inc db flies

10 x 20

12.5 x 12 x 2 sets

Hammer strength chest support row

80 x 12 x 3 sets

Rear Lat raise

7.5 x 15 x 3 sets

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

5 sets 20/40 sec intervals

1 min cool down

Wayhey!!!!! This wave seems to be going well, bench went up easy, 110kgs should be round the corner! The 4 super sets are a killer! Hopefully get 140kg's on squat Saturday, I'll then add my lifts on the TM lifting league, won't be anywhere near the top which is good as I have something to aim for!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 6th August

Squat

Bike

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

97.5 x 3

112.5 x 3

127.5 x 3

*140 x 3 PB!!!!!!!!!*

*150 x 1 PB!!!!!!!!!*

80 x 10

Leg curls

35 x 15 x 2 sets

35 x 8

Ab wheel

5 x 2 sets

10 x 1 set

That went well, due to do a single of 140kgs and managed 3 with ease so decided to go for 150kg, BOOOOOM (borrowed from JW  ) new pb!!! Well pleased, haven't put any heavy numbers on since my cruciate tear last year but am back on the up now! Will update my lifts on the league shortly!! Now getting ready for my cousins wedding, although just realised the suit I was gonna wear no longer fits my "guns" lol - most people would be p1ssed off but I'm quite pleased


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

great job on those pbs mate! Must be a great feeling after a week of deloading and wondering if you've improved then BOOOOM smash em all!!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> great job on those pbs mate! Must be a great feeling after a week of deloading and wondering if you've improved then BOOOOM smash em all!!!!


Cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 9th August

Military Press

Row

Military press

Bar x 5

30 x 5

47.5 x 5

55 x 5

*62.5 x 7 PB!!!*

DB Press ss Chins/lat pull down

25 x 8 ss 5 chins

25 x 8 ss 5 chins

25 x 5 ss 5 chins

22.5 x 6 ss 70 x 10 Lat pull down

Lat raises

10 x 12

10 x 10

10 x 10

Dips

10

10

10

DB curls

15 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

10 x 15

Hammer strength Rear lat fly machine

26 x 20

33 x 20

33 x 20

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

5 x 20/40 sec intervals

1 min cool down

Another PB, feeling good at the moment sure I'll be looking forward to a deload after the next wave though. Need to improve my reps on chins, I weighed myself after my workout and im 16st 12lbs, so im not particularly light, although im not fat apart from a slight beer belly which im working on, want to build up on my reps so gotta keep doing them!


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Nick, I've just been reading your thread and noticed you said at the start that you'd been doing the 5*5 training. Is that the 5 sets 5 reps on squat then bench then deadlift 3 times a week? If so how did you get on with it? did you notice much growth? I've been following a bodybuilding style of training for the last 3 or so years and have been toying with the idea of this 5*5 program.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

BigRampage said:


> Hi Nick, I've just been reading your thread and noticed you said at the start that you'd been doing the 5*5 training. Is that the 5 sets 5 reps on squat then bench then deadlift 3 times a week? If so how did you get on with it? did you notice much growth? I've been following a bodybuilding style of training for the last 3 or so years and have been toying with the idea of this 5*5 program.


Alright mate! Yes I was doing a 5x5 routine on the main lifts and on 2 assistance exercises, so for example bench days would be bench 5x5 press 5x5 and dips 5x5-10 reps. It worked really well whilst I was doing it, defo put some size on and increased my strength, although nothing like the results I've had since doing Wendlers 5/3/1. If you wanna add size and strength I suggest doing 5/3/1, best program I've ever done, keep changing up the assistance and you could almost do it indefinitely! I was around 16 stone when I started doing it last year and I'm now just under 17 stone with less body fat! - Eat big, lift big and get big


----------



## BigRampage (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for your response mate, I think a change to my training style is definitely needed to kick start some growth! I've read that doing the 5*5 training for 10-12 weeks and then starting the 5/3/1 training is the best way to do it? It seems to have worked for you so I think I'll do that. Thanks again for your advice and definitely train big, eat big, get big!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

BigRampage said:


> Thanks for your response mate, I think a change to my training style is definitely needed to kick start some growth! I've read that doing the 5*5 training for 10-12 weeks and then starting the 5/3/1 training is the best way to do it? It seems to have worked for you so I think I'll do that. Thanks again for your advice and definitely train big, eat big, get big!!


No probs mate, Sounds like a plan! Best of luck with it, let me know how you get on!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 11th August

Deadlifts

row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5

*145 x 12 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Kroc rows

35 x 15

40 x 12

42.5 x 10

Leg curls

35 x 15 x 2

Ab wheel

10 x 2

Pull over machine

35 x 20 x 2

Bike

5 mins cycle

Wow, that pb on deadlifts absolutely done me, I felt I needed to go home straight after, still managed to get through the rest of my workout apart from Good mornings, need to rethink where they go, might add them to squat days instead and add another back assistance in, but will have a think.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good job on the PBs. Is the idea with wendlers you have weeks where you rep out to failure on last set?

And I would definitely swap GM's to another day especially after going to failure on 12 reps on the deads!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Good job on the PBs. Is the idea with wendlers you have weeks where you rep out to failure on last set?
> 
> And I would definitely swap GM's to another day especially after going to failure on 12 reps on the deads!


Cheers mate!

Each workout starts with a main lift (press,deads,bench or squat) for 3 sets and on the last set you try and beat your previous PB. This is done for 3 weeks, then the 4 week is deload so only prescribed reps, then start again the next week! I don't always go to complete failure, i normally leave one in the tank!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 13th August

Bench

Row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

67.5 x 5

77.5 x 5

*87.5 x 9 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Db Inc press ss Lat pulldowns

32.5 x 8 ss 4 chins

32.5 x 6 ss 60 x 10

30 x 8 ss 60 x 10

Inc db flies

10 x 20

12.5 x 12

15 x 12

Db front raise

10 x 10 x 3

Hammer strength low row

80 x 12 x 3 sets

Bike intervals

1 min warm up

5 sets 20/40 sec intervals

1 min cool down

Bench seems to be coming along really well, think I've got my form sorted, right amount of elbow tuck and leg drive, pleased! Decided to do front raises for a while, as my front delts look like they are lacking, more of a bodybuilding decision than a strength one! Few beers this evening, got two lots of birthday drinks tonight. Squats Tuesday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 20th August

Squat

Bike

Squat

60 x 6

60 x 5

92.5 x 5

105 x 5

*120 x 9 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Hack squat

80 x 10 x 3

GM's

50 x 10

60 x 10 x 2 sets

Ab pull overs

45 x 20 x 3 sets

Bike

15 mins hill program

Hadn't been to the gym since last Saturday work this week has been to busy plus I've felt nakered! Still managed a pb, happy with that, back into it now until holiday in 3 weeks, then will have a deload whilst there then gonna hit some mass building when I'm home!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 25th august

Military press

Row

Military press

40 x 5

40 x 5

55 x 5

62.5 x 3

70 x 1

77.5 x 0 fail

Db press ss Lat pull downs

25 x 10 ss 40 x 12

25 x 10 ss 60 x 10

22.5 x 10 ss 40 x 12

Side raises

10 x 12 x 2 sets

12.5 x 10

Facepulls

30 x 20

40 x 20

45 x 29

Db curls

15 x 10 x 3

10 x 20

Bike

10 mins

Trainings been pretty in consistent the last 2 weeks. This week missed Tuesday due to work, but made it last night and will continue to make every night until holiday. Last night was tough, I had a hangover in the morning and eat crap all day, wont be making that mistake again. Deads Saturday morning.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 27th August

Deadlifts

row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

127.5 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 1

* 205 x 1 PB!!!!!!!!!*

* 210 x 1 PB!!!!!!!!!*

Kroc rows

35 x 10

40 x 10 x 2

Leg curls

35 x 12 x 2

40 x 12

Pull over machine

45 x 30

55 x 20 x 2

Bike

5 mins cycle

Deads going up well, 205 shoot up so went for 210 and that did too! Will hopefully be pulling 220kg's next cycle.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Putting up serious numbers now Nick :thumbup1:


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers mate, was pleased to hit 200 so even more pleased with 210, 220kg should be round the corner!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 30th August

Bench

Bike

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

77.5 x 5

87.5 x 3

97.5 x 1

110 x fail!!

110 x fail!!!

100 x 1

Db Inc press ss Lat pulldowns

32.5 x 8 ss 80 x 10

30 x 8 ss 40 x 20

30 x 6 ss 40 x 20

Inc db flies

12.5 x 12 x 2

10 x 15

Db front raise

10 x 10 x 3

Cable close grip low row

#8 x 12

#10 x 12

#12 x 12

Db rear Lat raise

7.5 x 20 x 3

Bike

5 mins

It just goes to show how much food makes a massive difference to training, going on holiday a week on friday so as from Monday this week I've started cutting down the calories, defo noticed it, will just go for the required reps for squats and then it's deload week on the lead up to hols. There's a gym at the hotel so will train whilst I'm away, then back to it when I get home!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good job on the 210 pull mate!

I'm really stuck on whether to go for wendlers or madcow over the next few months. Wendlers looks cool and quite diverse in the fact you are repping out on different ranges constantly and can add in quite abit of accessory stuff but madcow seems like a really good soild routine where your 5x5s will shoot up hmmmmmm tough call you tried madcow?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cheers Wardy!

Havent tried Madcow, although looks like a solid all over routine. What about trying the following, it kind of a mix of them both:

http://www.t-nation.com/strength-training-topics/1316

5/3/1 Full Body Training: Squat, Press, Pull

by Jim Wendler - 08/02/2011

A new take on and old favorite.

I've experimented and written up thousands of programs and templates - this being one of them. I am in love with programming and trying to figure out how to make things simpler. I always read people's articles/ books on training and try to figure out how to break it down into something even easier. Not to bastardize their program but rather to see the bigger picture - it's like reading a good book/article; the author always hide a few good ideas amongst the words.

Here is a simple 3 day/week training program that allows you to train the entire body every workout. There is no fluff, nothing masturbatory and nothing fancy. This started as a way to get my shoulder flexibility back to normal by getting under the bar more often - even if it's for lighter squats. From there, it morphed into this.

If you are currently doing the 5/3/1 program, you can EASILY start training like this the next week. Nothing has to change and it's an easy transition.

This is obviously inspired by some of Bill Starr's (and thus Mark Rippetoe) training; I give them thanks for the inspiration. As you can see, you have a press, squat and a pull each day. But each day has a "heavy" emphasis. And you always squat first. Because squatting is better than anything else.

Monday

• Squat - 3 sets of 5-10 reps (using deload percentages)

• Deadlift - 5/3/1 sets and reps

• DB Bench - 3 sets of 8-20 reps

Wednesday

• Squat - 3 sets of 5-10 reps (using deload percentages)

• Bench Press - 5/3/1 sets and reps

• DB Row - 3 sets or do Kroc Rows

Friday

• Squat - 5/3/1 sets and reps

• Press - 5/3/1 sets and reps (or do another pressing assistance exercise in its place)

• Chins or T-Bar Rows - 3-5 sets of whatever reps you want, usually 5-30 reps.

Notes:

• Start with sets of 5 on the "light" squat days. You can work your way up to sets of 10 but you don't have to.

• You can structure the training however you see fit but this template is probably the best I've trained with.

• I've been doing this since type of split since my accident - my training log hasn't been telling the whole truth as I didn't want to answer questions about the training until I knew the answer.

• This works well and is fun. I take some long breaks between the exercises because I use the weight room to get stronger not to "tone".

• I don't compromise on my training or on my workouts - if you want to change something, do so and see if it works. I can't endorse anything I don't do personally.

• Eat. Sleep. Mate. Defend


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good post food for thought for sure!

When he says 5/3/1 sets and reps what exactly does he mean by that?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Using the 5/3/1 %'s as per the book, if your gonna do 5/3/1 you'll be best to read the book.

Best training book you will ever buy!

http://www.flexcart.com/members/elitefts/default.asp?m=PD&cid=370&pid=2976

Although if you google it there will be a few basics on their, if you like what you read, you can then purchase it, its quite in depth


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 3rd sept

Squat

Row

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 3

132.5 x 1

100 x 6

Machine squat

80 x 10

100 x 10 x 2

Lying leg curls

Ab pull overs

45 x 30

55 x 20 x 2

Bike

10 mins hill program

Strength just ain't there at the moment, probably due to dieting for hols, last proper session till I get back now, will train a light session before I go Tuesday and then will do some light work in the hotel gym and loads of swimming and walking whilst away.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 4th September

Conditioning

Jogging

Circuits (bw squats, burpee's, press ups etc)

4 hills sprints (plus walking, almost crawling, back up to car)

This hill is a bit of a monster, i didn't take my phone but will take a pic next time! My wife impressed my by doing 3 sprints half way up the hill, will try and keep this up!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Pic of the hill, could have done with people being there for scale but no one was about as it was p1ssing down!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 6th September

Bench & MP Deload

Bench

40 x 10 x2

67.5 x 3

77.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

100 x 1

Military Press

40 x 5

47.5 x 3

55 x 3

62.5 x 2

DB Kroc Row

35 x 10 x2

45 x 20


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Went on holiday from 9th September, back on 21st September, did one full body workout on holiday in the hotel gym, but had a cold/throat infection for last week so just laid by the pool

Saturday 24th Sept

Military Press

MP

30 x 5 x2

55 x 5

60 x 5

62.5 x 5

DB Press

22.5 x 8 x2

25 x 6

27.5 x 6

Side Lat Raise ss with rear lat raise

10 x 12 ss 10 x 12 x3

DB Curls

15 x 10 x4

Preacher Curls EZ bar

20 x 12 x4


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 27th September

Deadlift

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5 x2

140 x 5

150 x 5

157.5 x 6

Lat Pulldown

70 x 10

60 x 10

(Machine broke)

Level pulldowns

120 x 10

80 x 10

DB Rows

40 x 10 x2

50 x 10

Low Cable Row

#10 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 2nd October

Bench

40 x 5 x2

80 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 5

Inc Db Press

30 x 8 x2

32.5 x 6 x2

Dips

BW x 7 x3

DB Flies

10 x 20

12.5 x 12 x2

Tricep Push downs

40 x 20 x 3

40 x 20 ds 20 x 20

After this workout couldn't train in week due to work, then was out the following Saturday, then Sunday come down with tonsillitis, I was in bed for a good few days.......Due to this I started the cycle again but chucked in a few squats so didnt miss them completely.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 15th October

Row

Squats & Military press

Squats

Bar x 10

80 x 5 x3

Military Press

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

50 x 5

DB Press

22.5 x 10 x2

25 x 10

Side Lat Raise ss with rear lat raise

10 x 12 ss 10 x 12 x3

DB Curls

12.5 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 18th October

Deadlift

Bike 20 mins

Deadlifts

60 x 5 x2

140 x 5

150 x 5

157.5 x 5

DB Row

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Lat Pulldown

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Low Cable Row

#12 x 10

#14 x 10 x2

Ab Machine

45 x 20

45 x 20

45 x 20

So had loads of time off the gym recently, due to illness, work and holiday. Noticed my strength decrease, although a few weeks of solid training and eating and should be fine. Im going to go for a bit more of a bodybuilding routine whilst still sticking with the main lifts on 5/3/1 over the winter and then see how things have progressed in the spring, at which point I'll probably look at trying to drop some weight.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 26th October

Bench

Bike 8 mins

Bench

40 x 10 x2

77.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

87.5 x 5

DB Press

30 x 10

30 x 8

30 x 7

DB Flies

12.5 x 12 x3

DIP Machine

80 x 10 x3

Tricep Pushdown

40 x 20 x3

25 x 25

Done! Feeling good although its gonna take a while for the PB's to start rolling in again, hopefully wont need to take to much time off the gym for the foreseeable so im confident i'll be back to setting PB's in a few weeks. Main aim really is to put on a little more size and then cut up.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 22nd October

Squats

Bike

Squats

50 x 10 x2

102.5 x 5

107.5 x 5

115 x 5

Hack Squats

80 x 10 x2

Squat Machine

40 x 10

Lying Leg Curls

35 x 12 x3

Ab Machine

45 x 20

55 x 20 x2

Glad to get back squatting, nowhere near any pb's - I put the bar on my back and squatted, that's all I wanted to do for this week!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 25th October

Military press

Bike

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x3

57.5 x 3

60 x 7

Db press

22.5 x 10 x2

25 x 10

Side raises superset with Rear raise with drop set

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x2

10 x 10 ds 5 x 10 ss 10 x 10 ds 5 x 10

Db curls

15 x 10 x 2

15 x 10 ds 10 x10

Cable curls

30 x 10

35 x 10

40 x 10 ds 20 x 20

Done, gonna include drop sets in all my assistance work now, felt like my arms were gonna explode!! Didn't make gym last night, works busy again, deads tonight I think.

.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Deadlift

Row

Deadlift

60 x 5 x2

140 x 3

150 x 3

157.5 x 5

200 x 1

DB Rows

40 x 10 x2

50 x 10

Lat Pulldowns

50 x 10 x 2

50 x 10 ds 30 x 10

Cable Rows

#14 x 10 x2

#12 x 10 ds #7 x 10 ds #5 x 10

Ab Machine

55 x 10 x3

Deadlifts have been feeling super heavy recently so chucked in a single which stalled half way but still went up. PB is currently 210kgs, so will be aiming to be equal to that within the next few weeks again. Looking forward to bench tuesday.........


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Follow me on twitter - @weightlifting82 and @NSC1982 if anyone uses it.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 1st November

Bench

Row

Bench

50 x 5 x2

82.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

92.5 x 5

DB Incline Press

30 x 10 x2

30 x 7

Dips Machine

80 x 10 x3

DB Flies

12.5 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10 Ds 7.5 x 10

Tricep pushdowns

#23 x 20 x2

#18 x 20 Ds #18 x 20

Job done!! 2 off a PB on bench so will be past that in the next few sessions. Not training tonight, have only been training twice a week at the moment which has actually been pretty good, feel proper up for the gym each time and im still getting bigger!!! Happy days. Next sesh Saturday morning - Squats.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 5th November

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

107.5 x 3

115 x 3

122.5 x 7 PB!!!!

Leg Press

180 x 10

250 x 10

100 x 20

Leg Curls

35 x 12 x3

Ab Machine

55 x 20 x3

PB again at last!! Still p1ssed off i havent made it down the gym after work again this week, have been shatered and working quite long hours, had one of the guys in my team off this week, back next week so should be fine. Got military press tomorrow morning, cant wait to get down there!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good to see you still posting Nick and nice job on the PB


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Good to see you still posting Nick and nice job on the PB


Cheers bud, still posting just not as much as trainings been a bit all over the place, not too worried as my shoulder, which has been an issue for over a year seems to have cleared up, gonna get down there 3 times next week and maintain that until Christmas!

Hope ur trainings good well!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 12th November

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 6

Db press

22.5 x 10 x2

25 x 6

Side raises superset with Rear raise with drop set

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x2

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 ds 7.5 x 5 ss 7.5 x 5

Db curls

15 x 10 x 2

15 x 10 ds 10 x 10

Cable curls

30 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10 ds 25 x 10 ds 20 x 10 ds 15 x 10 ds 10 x 10 ds 5 x 10 repeat once more

Shoulders and biceps felt pumped after this today, enjoying playing about with drop sets, keeping things fresh!

.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 15th November

Deadlifts

row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

132.5 x 5

140 x 3

167.5 x 3

Lat pulldown

60 x 10 x3

Db rows

40 x 10 x2

50 x 10

Cable row CG

#12 x 10

#14 x 10

#8 x 15

Ab Pull over machine

55 x 20 x3

Deadlifts are still feeling heavy,want to make sure my form doesn't suffer so not gonna put the weights up next cycle.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 17th November

Bench

Row

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

77.5 x 5

87.5 x 3

97.5 x 1

Db Inc press

25 x 10

30 x 10 x2

Dip machine

80 x 10

100 x 10

90 x 10

Rope pushdowns

30 x 15

40 x 15

40 x 10 ds drop 5kgs and do 10 reps down to last 5kg's

Wow bench was tough today, only just made the last rep I needed 5 for a pb!! Need to work on this!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 22nd November

Squat

Row

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

102.5 x 5

115 x 3

127.5 x 2

Leg press

200 x 10 x3

Lying leg curls

35 x 12 x3

Leg extension

47 x 12

54 x 12 x2

Ab pull overs

55 x 20 x3

Trained on my own tonight so didn't push squats could have got one of the other lads to spot but to be honest the 2nd set felt quite heavy anyway. I'll get back to wear I was in next month or so.

Last workout of this cycle today, not gonna do a deload as have been training twice a week recently, the plan is to get back into 3 sessions a week for this cycle and start getting some new pb's although my main aim is to put on some more muscle (not fat!), I'm gonna keep to a bodybuilding style workout and see how I get on!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

im on 5/3/1 myself

will keep an eye on this


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New Cycle starting tonight, new program...............

5/3/1 for Bodybuilding

Day 1: Shoulders and Biceps

Standing Military Press - 5/3/1

DB Military Press - 4 x 6-8

Side Laterals - 3 x 10

Face Pulls - 3 x 10

Dbell Curls - 4 x 8

Cable Curls - 4 x 10 drop sets

Day 2: Back

Deadlift - 5/3/1

Db Rows - 4 x 6-8

Chin ups - 3 x 8 (or do Lat Pulldowns)

Low cable rows - 3 x 8 dropsets

Hanging Leg Raises - 4 x12

Day 3: Chest and Triceps

Bench Press - 5/3/1

Inc db press - 4 x 6-8

Dips - 3 x 8

DB Flyes - 3 x 10

CGBP - 4 x 8

Triceps Pushdowns - 4 x 10 Drop sets

Day 4: Legs and Abs

Squat - 5/3/1

Leg Press - 4 x 8

Leg Curls - 3 x 10

Leg Extensions - 3 x 10

Calf Raise - 3 x 10

Ab Wheel - 4 x12


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 29th November

Military Press day

Bike

DB Press*

20 x 5

20 x 5

25 x 5

27.5 x 5

30 x 2

Db Press

25 x 8

25 x 6

25 x 6

Lat raise's

10 x 10 x3

Face Pulls

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 10

DB Curls

15 x 8 x4

Cable Curls

40 x 10 x2

30 x 10 ds 5kgs each time, 10 reps, down to bottom of stack.

Gyms starting to get really really busy now, so much so that it can be hard to get on the rack's, they are extending into next door soon so that should make things a lot better. Looking forward to deadlifts tonight, although feeling pretty shattered, will make sure I eat loads of carbs to prepare!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 4th December

Deadlifts

Bike then row

Deadlifts

80 x 5

80 x 5

127.5 x 5

137.5 x 5

145 x 7

Lat pulldown

50 x 8

55 x 8 x2

Db rows

40 x 8

42.5 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 6

Cable row CG

#12 x 10 x2

#12 x 10 ds #6 x 10

Ab Pull over machine

55 x 20 x3

Missed Thursday night, trains where delayed so didn't get back till late. Enjoyed workout today, pb would have been 14 so only half way there, didnt really push it so happy with that. Spent 7 hours shopping with the misses at Bluewater yesterday, must have walked miles by the end of it, so pretty active weekend! Bench Tuesday


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 6th December

Bench

Row

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

77.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

87.5 x 5

Db Inc press

25 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

32.5 x 6

Dip machine

80 x 10 x2

100 x 10

Db flies

12.5 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10 ds 10 x 10 ds 7.5 x 10 ds 5 x 10

Rope pushdowns

30 x 15

40 x 15

40 x 10 ds drop 5kgs and do 10 reps down to last 5kg's

Pumped!! Strength going back up, started taking creatine and bcaa's with me pre and post shakes again, was using both when I was hitting some good pb's. Squats Thursday then a day off to paint the bedroom - great :-/ !!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 8th November

Squat

Row

Squat

50 x 5

50 x 5

102.5 x 5

107.5 x 5

*115 x 10 PB!!!!!!*

Leg press

200 x 10 x2

200 x 10 ds 130 x 10

Lying leg curls

40 x 10 x3

Leg extension

54 x 10

61 x 10

68 x 10

Calf raises

#12 x 10 x3

Ab pull overs

55 x 20 x3

At least my legs are back up to strength! Noticed their getting pretty big now, after years of neglecting to train my legs the last two years have really brought them upto par!

Day off work tomorrow to paint the bedroom, will pop down to do military press in between coats if I get a chance!!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice PB mate :thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> New Cycle starting tonight, new program...............
> 
> 5/3/1 for Bodybuilding
> 
> ...


you enjoying this routine buddy?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 10th December

Military press

Bike

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 3

*60 x 9 PB!!!!!!*

Db press

25 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 4

25 x 6

Side raises

10 x 10 x2

10 x 10 ds 7.5 x 10

Facepulls

40 x 10

40 x 10

30 x 10

Db curls

15 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10

Cable curls

30 x 15 x3

Another pb, things starting to get back on track now, cricked my neck a little but feeling better today. Good sesh.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> you enjoying this routine buddy?


Yes cheers mate, enjoying the drops sets, walking out the gym feeling pumped!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 13th December

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

80 x 5

80 x 5

137.5 x 3

145 x 3

155 x 8

Lat pulldown

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 6

62.5 x 6

Db rows

40 x 8

42.5 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 6

High row hammer strength machine Close grip

80 x 10

90 x 10

90 x 10 ds 50 x 10

Ab Pull over machine

55 x 20 x3

Deadlifts are coming back up, 3 off a new pb today, could have probably ground it out but my form was going, the last rep I felt my lower back round a little so left it there, will get a new pb in next few weeks!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 17th December.

Bench

Bike

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

82.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

*92.5 x 7 PB!!!!!!!!!!!*

Db Inc press

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

35 x 5 1/2!!

Dips

BW x 6

BW x 5x2

Db flies

12.5 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10 ds 10 x 10

Smiths CGBP

40 x 6

40 x 8

40 x 7

Rope pushdowns

40 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10 ds 25 x 10 x2

YES, PB on bench! I trained on my own and had some other guy spotting, he had his hands pretty close to the bar but said he didnt touch it, the previous sets felt light to, db press felt good to, managed to use the 35's which is a step up. Eating well and i addition to Whey i've been supplementing with creatine and BCAA's again, think that is helping. Weighed myself and still just under 17 stone, (16st 13lbs) but can see that ive lost some bodyfat so happy with that!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Strong bench work mate welldone


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Strong bench work mate welldone


Cheers mate! Aiming to be able to rep with 100kgs


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Cheers mate! Aiming to be able to rep with 100kgs


Me too but you're alot closer than me lol


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Me too but you're alot closer than me lol


Bench has been the slowest to increase, but it will come! I used to think bench was all about chest and tri's but I realised you gotta have strong lats for benching, and learnt how to use leg drive! Good luck hitting the 100kg's mate


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 18th December

Squat

Bike

Squat

Bar x 10

60 x 5

60 x 5

107.5 x 3

115 x 3

*122.5 x 8 PB!!!!!!*

Leg press

200 x 10 x2

200 x 10 ss 160 x 10 ss 120 x 10 ss 80 x 10

Lying leg curls

40 x 10 x3

Leg extension (plate loaded)

40 x 10

50 x 10

60 x 10

60 x 10

Seated Calf raises

40 x 12 x3

Ab pull overs

55 x 20 x3

Another PB, numbers going up! Decided to do a strip set on leg press today, was reading an article in muscle and fitness which inspired me to throw them in (not that a pay much attention to most of the stuff written in there!!) , the weight was that high but still felt like my legs where going to explode after i'd finished!! Not sure when I'm going to get up the gym this week, got a few christmas work functions on, but at the earliest will either be Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 23rd December

Military press

Bike

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 1

Db press

22.5 x 8 x2

25 x 6

27.5 x 6

Side raises ss Facepulls

10 x 10 x3 ss 40 x 10 x3

Cable curls

30 x 12

35 x 12

50 x 10 x2

Quick pre christmas sesh, was ready for some boozing after this!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 28th December

Deadlifts

Walking

Deadlifts

60 x 5

60 x 5

127.5 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 5

Lat pulldown

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 6

65 x 6

Db rows

40 x 8

50 x 6

55 x 6

Low row hammer strength machine Close grip

80 x 10 x3

Ab Pull over machine

55 x 20 x3

Burnt of some of the over indulgence today! Got a cold at the mo so wasn't feeling great, my warm up consisted of 4 hours walking round Bluewater shopping with the misses


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 30th December

Bench

Bike

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

77.5 x 5

87.5 x 3

92.5 x 5

Db Inc press

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

32.5 x 6

Db flies

12.5 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10 ds 10 x 10

Rope pushdowns

40 x 10 x2

40 x 20

Didn't go to crazy today as I'm not gonna take a deload as training has been sporadic this cycle. Looking forward to 2012, going to set some targets next week for the year.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 31st December

Squat

Row

Squat

50 x 5

50 x 5

102.5 x 5

115 x 3

127.5 x 7 PB!!!!!!

(Chins. BW 3,4,4)

Hack squats

80 x 10 x3

Lying leg curls

45 x 10 x3

Leg extension

54 x 10

61 x 10

61 x 10

61 x 10 ds 54 x 10

Seated Calf raises

40 x 12 x3

45 x 15

Finished off the year with a pb! Actually looking forward to January, loads of training, no alcohol for the month and a good diet! Roll on 2012!

Hope everyone has a good night and happy new year for later!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 2nd January

Military Press

Rows

Military Press

30 x 5 x2

52.5 x 5

55 x 5

57.5 x 10

DB Press]

22.5 x 8 x2

25 x 6

27.5 x 5

DB Lat Raise ss Rear delt machine

10 x 10 ss 47 x 10 x3

Preacher DB curls

15 x 10 x3

1 arm Cable Curls

20 x 10 x2


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 5th January

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

80 x 5 x2

132.5 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

Lat Pulldowns

50 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 6

65 x 6

DB Rows

40 x 8

50 x 6

50 x 6

Cable Rows

#10 x 10 x 2

#10 x 10 ds #6 x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 7th January

Bench

Row

Bench

50 x 5

50 x 5

80 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 5

Db Inc press

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

35 x 6

Dips

BW x 6 x3

Cable flies

25 x 10 x2

25 x 10 ds 15 x 10

Rear delt machine

33 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Rope pushdowns

25 x 15

35 x 12

40 x 10

40 x 10 ds 25 x 10

Bench felt heavy, not sure how long it's gonna take to get a pb again, will keep plugging away! Have decided to throw in some light rear delt work in most sessions, sitting at a desk all day has seemed to screw my posture up, read a few articles on how to correct it, hopefully it'll work.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

whats your thoughts on wendys so far ?

you been doing it right from start of journal consistently ?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> whats your thoughts on wendys so far ?
> 
> you been doing it right from start of journal consistently ?


Sorry taken a while to reply, havent been on here much.........

I've been training using the Wendler template from the start of the Journal, my lifts have certainly increased. I've been training us a bodybuilding assistance template the last few months, so PB's have slowed, but my main aim has been to put on some size recently whilst keeping my strength gains. When i want to increase my strength again i'll go back to a strength assistance workout and am quite confident the PB's will become more regular.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 10th January

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5 x2

105 x 5

112.5 x 5

120 x 5

Hack Squat

80 x 10 x3

Lying Leg Curls

45 x 10 x 2

45 x 10 ds 20 x 12

Leg Extensions

61 x 10 x2

61 x 10 ds 54 x 10

Seated Calf Raise

40 x 10

42.5 x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 12th January

Military Press

Bike

Military Press

30 x 8

30 x 5

55 x 3

57.5 x 3

*62.5 x 8*

DB Press

22.5 x 8

25 x 8

27.5 x 6

Lat Raise

10 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10

Seated Facepulls

#5 x 10

#4 x 10

#3 x 10 x2

DB Curls

15 x 10 x3

Bike Sprints

5 x 20sec/40sec sprints.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 14th January

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

80 x 5 x2

140 x 3

150x 3

157.5 x 7

Lat Pulldowns

55 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 6

DB Rows

40 x 8

50 x 8

55 x 6

Cable Rows - wide

#10 x 10 x3

Shrug Machine

100 x 20 x2

Bike Sprints

5 x 20sec/40sec sprints.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 15th January

Conditioning

Bike

5 mins Steady then 5 minutes intervals (20sec sprint 40 sec steady)

Cross Trainer

5 mins Steady then 5 minutes intervals (20sec sprint 40 sec steady)

Rowing Machine

5 mins Steady then 5 minutes intervals (20sec sprint 40 sec steady)

Abs Tri Set

Decline 5kg Medicine ball throw x 10

Leg Raises x 10

Planks x 10 sec

X3 Sets


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 18th January

Bench

Bike

Bench

40 x 5

40 x 5

85 x 3

90 x 3

95 x 4

Db Inc press

27.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x 6

35 x 5

Inc db flies

12.5 x 10 x3

Rope pushdowns

16.25 x 20

21.25 x 12

23.75 x 12

Facepulls

11.25 x 30

13.75 x 20

16.25 x 20

Ok so not quite a pb, 2 reps off but better than last week and will aim to bet the weeks before again next week and soon there be another pb, tiny steps forward! Plus the fact im doing quite well in lost some body fat, had to put a belt on my jeans the other day!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 22nd January

Squats

Bike

Squats

60 x 5

80 x 5

115 x 3

120 x 3

127.5 x 8 PB!!!!!!!!!!!!

80 x 8

Leg Press

200 x 10

240 x 10

200 x 10 strip set 160 x 10 SS 120 x 10

Leg Curls

45 x 10

47.5 x 10

50 x 10 ds 30 x 10

Leg Extensions

61 x 10 x2

61 x 10 ds 47 x 10.

Done, happy with pb, was tough grinding out the last two, my face went so red i though my head might pop!!!! looking forward to a deload after this next wave, feeling a bit bet up!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 24th January

Military press

Bike

Military press

40 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 3

65 x 7

Arnold Db press

20 x 8

22.5 x 8 x2

Seated Facepulls

#4 x 10 x2

#5 x 10

EZ bar preacher curls

20 x 10 x3

Db curls

15 x 10 x3

Missed my pb by 1 rep, not to worried as I was absolutely nakered yesterday so glad to do what I did. Have changed my routine a little doing Arnold presses instead of db press and dropping out Lat raises, although didn't feel as though I did enough on my shoulders so may add the lat raises back in next week.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Mehhh wouldn't worry about lat raises mate they only fry your joints anyway two good pressing movements for shoulders will doya nicely. Good pressing btw!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Mehhh wouldn't worry about lat raises mate they only fry your joints anyway two good pressing movements for shoulders will doya nicely. Good pressing btw!


Cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 27th January

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

80 x 5 x2

132.5 x 5

150 x 3

167.5 x 5

Lat pulldown

55 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 8

Db rows

40 x 8

45 x 8 x2

Cable row close grip

#10 x 10

#12 x 10 x2

Machine shrugs

120 x 20 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 28th January

Bench

Bike

Bench

50 x 5 x2

80 x 5

90 x 3

100 x 2

Db Inc press

30 x 8

32.5 x 8

35 x 8

Dip machine

100 x 10 x3

Cable flies

25 x 15 x2

30 x 10 ds 20 x 10

Rope pushdowns

40 x 15 x2

45 x 10 ds 25 x 10

Ab work


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 31st January

Squat

Row

Squat

60 x 8

105 x 5

120 x 3

132.5 x 5

Lying leg curls

40 x 10 x3

Leg extension

61 x 10 x2

68 x 10

Standing Calf raises

#10 x 10 x3

Not had much time recently so haven't updated as much. Training over last few days has been pretty tough, had a sh1ty cold which is starting to go away now. Got a weeks worth of deload then new cycle next Tuesday!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 4th February

Mp and dead deload

Row

Military press

30 x 5 x2

45 x 3

52.5 x 3

57.5 x 3 (felt something pull in left trap)

Deads

60 x 5 x3

70 x 3

87.5 x 3

End off!!!! Damn damn damn, pull my f'ing trap on a deload, wtf!!!! Not sure how this happened, maybe I didn't do enough warming up, but the last set wasn't anywhere near my max!! Feels a bit better now after ice and ibuprofen gel, full movement back but can still feel it, I did this in the same place about 2 years ago, thought it had healed, although last time I had a sports massage (sept last year) they did mention something about it. Going to try some cardio tomorrow then bench and squat deload Tuesday, of it feels better. If not will go doc's and get referred on my Bupa. Not a good session :-(


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Bad news bud..Hope it's okay


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Bad news bud..Hope it's okay


Thanks mate, feeling a lot better today, was just a slight pull!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 7th February

Bench and Squat deload

Row

Bench

50 x 15

50 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 5

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

Hammer strength inc press machine

40 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Cable flies

15 x 10

20 x 15

20 x 15

Single Standing leg curls

15 x 12 x3

I used the 3 rep deload weights for bench but done 5 reps so not as much of a deload by felt very light anyway! Squats where easy, didn't really follow the % weights as they were either really low for 5 reps or a bit to heavy for 3 reps so went for somewhere around the middle. Not going to be using the machine incline press again, didn't feel right, only really use machines for a few exercises anyway. The main thing is my trap/neck is fine now!

Got a late meeting for work on thursday, so will start the new cycle this Friday evening.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New boring but big 3 month challenge!

Friday 10th February

Military press

Row

Military press

Bar x 10

30 x 10

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

60 x 5

Bench press

55 x 10 x5

Lat pulldown

45 x 10 x5

Db Curls ss Triceps rope push down

12.5 x 10 ss 30 x 10

12.5 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x2

Face pulls

30 x 10 x3

First set of a new wave following the boring but big 3 month challenge as set out in this article by Wendler.....http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge

I currently walk 4 miles 5 days a week (to and from work) so have that covered, and am eating similar to the plan set out. Really enjoyed working an upper/ lower last time, had some good gains from it. Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 13th February

Deadlifts

Rows

70 x 5 x2

132.5 x 5

140 x 5

150 x 5

Squats

72.5 x 10 x5

Ab machine

65 x 10 x5

OH MY F'ING HELL!! I was in bits after the 2nd set of squats the last 3 were harsh, felt weird as the weights aren't far off what I'd use for a warm up! Headache and felt sick, but great at the same time!!! Roll on Wednesday!


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Im doing the 3 month Boring But Big 3 month challange too!

Not looking forward to third month.....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Im doing the 3 month Boring But Big 3 month challange too!
> 
> Not looking forward to third month.....


Haha, I'm still getting over the first deads and squat sesh, f**k knows what I'm gonna be like on the third month, good luck with it mate!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 15th Feb

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5 x2

82.5 x 5

87.5 x 5

92.5 x 5

Military press

35 x 10 x5

Db rows

35 x 10 x5

Db Curls ss Triceps rope push down

12.5 x 10 ss 30 x 10

12.5 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x2

Face pulls

30 x 10

35 x 10 x2

Wow....leg drive got involved in the down sets of military press, wouldn't have gone up otherwise, back still feeling a bit tender from deads and squats Monday so didn't go too heavy on db rows, felt pumped and thoroughly enjoyed and deserved my massive dinner!!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

My birthday cake, they know me so well!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Try again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Awesome cake !

Happy Birthday Nick


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Awesome cake !
> 
> Happy Birthday Nick


Cheers buddy!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 21st February

Squats

Bike

Squats

60 x 5 x2

105 x 5

112.5 x 5

120 x 5

Deadlifts

80 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Tough, but not as tough as tough as the 5 x10 reps of squats after deads. Felt like I got some good form on deads, tried to pull in my oly shoes but didn't feel right so just did them in my socks, which was how I use to do them before I started wearing my chucks, think I might stick with socks again. It's also worth noting that I am not going for pb's on the last sets of these, as per the program.

My wife got me a foam roller as one of my birthday presents, so used that when I got home and feel great for it today! Gonna get down the gym for military press tonight.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 26th February

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5 x2

55 x 3

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 3

Bench press

50 x 10 x5

Lat pulldowns

45 x 10

50 x 10 x4

Db Curls ss Triceps rope push down

12.5 x 10 ss 35 x 10

12.5 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x2

Face pulls

35 x 10 x3

First sesh since Tuesday, couldn't make Thursday as was away in Liverpool from then till yesterday afternoon so first chance I had to train, nothing spectacular, but felt good, training again tomorrow as off from work, make up for missing Thursdays sesh.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 27th February

Deadlifts

Row & roller

60 x 6

60 x 5

130 x 3

137.5 x 3

145 x 3

Squats

72.5 x 10 x5

AB wheel

10

HLR

10 x5

I've dropped my weight back a bit on deads, I was finding my form was starting to go and my lower back round, this happened last time and within a few weeks of dropping the weight my form came back nicely. The squats we just a tad easier this time, but still tiring!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 28th February

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5 x2

87.5 x 3

92.5 x 3

97.5 x 3

Military press

35 x 10 x5

Db rows

35 x 10 x5

Left it there, have trained 3 days in a row, which I never do but had to make up for the missed sessions last week, I'm now up to date, but was feeling pretty sore today so didn't want to push it, looking forward to a day off training tomorrow evening.

Just about to dig into my post workout dinner of steak, oven chips and pea's now!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 4th March

Squats

Row and roller

Squats

60 x 5 x2

112.5 x 3

120 x 3

127.5 x 3

Deadlifts

80 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Nice Sunday morning sesh, missed Thursday's as had a bit of a stomach bugs from Wednesday still not 100% but feeling better! Squats felt strong today, stamina on the deads felt good too!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 6th march

Military press

Row

Military press

Bar x 10

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 3

65 x 1

Bench press

55 x 10 x5

Lat pulldowns

50 x 10 x5

Db Curls

15 x 10 x3

Triceps rope push down ss Face pulls

40 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x3

Done. Nothing else to say really........


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 10th March

Deadlifts

Row & roller

60 x 6

60 x 5

120 x 5

137.5 x 3

152.5 x 1

Squats

70 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 11th March

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5 x2

82.5 x 5

92.5 x 3

102.5 x 1

Military press

35 x 10 x5

Db rows

35 x 10 x5

Db Curls ss Triceps rope push down

15 x 10 ss 30 x 10

15 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x2

Hammer strength Low Row

70 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 13th March

Squats

Row

Squats

Bar x 10

60 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 3

132.5 x 1

Deadlifts

80 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Next stop deload.......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 15th March

Bench & Military press

Deload

60 x 10

60 x 5

70 x 3

82.5 x 3

92.5 x 3

Military press

20 x 10 x3

Lat pulldowns

40 x 10 x3

Deload - easy!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 17th March

Squat and Deadlifts

Deload

Squat

60 x 6

60 x 6

92.5 x 3

105 x 3

120 x 3

Deads

65 x 5

80 x 5

97.5 x 5

HLR

2nd Deload done - easy again! Next cycle starts Tuesday!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 20th March

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5 x2

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

60 x 5

Bench press

67.5 x 10 x5

Chins

5 sets of 3 reps

Db Curls ss Triceps rope push down

15 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x3

Face pulls

30 x 10 x2

35 x 10

MP feels pretty heavy at the mo, not sure why, had to use a fair bit of leg drive, still went up though. Also decided I need to start doing chins, im crap at them, so want to improve. 3 reps per set this week, hopefully 4 next time!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 22nd March

Deadlifts

Row

80 x 5

80 x 5

125 x 5

132.5 x 5

142.5 x 5

Squats

87.5 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5

Damn that was tough, I have lost almost half a stone since Christmas and I think my deads have suffered, but as the weight is fat I think I will have to live with it, hoping I can build it back up, the squats were the real killer, sweat was pouring off me!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 25th March

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5

60 x 5

82.5 x 5

90 x 5

95 x 5

Military press

42.5 x 10 x5 (lots of leg drive)

Db rows

37.5 x 10 x5

Db curls

12.5 x 10

Rope tri pushdowns ss face pulls

40 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x3

The down sets of the military press was to much to do with proper form, not sure why as this is really light, will have a look at resetting my press weights as seem to have stalled on this.

Bench was a piece of cake!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 27th March

Squats

Walk

Squats

Bar x 10

60 x 6

60 x 5

110 x 5

117.5 x 5

122.5 x 5

Deadlifts

100 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

God, those deads are tough, although oddly enough they got easier towards the end!! This program is burning the fat off me to!! Painful but enjoying it!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 29th March

Military press

Walk

Military press

40 x 5 x2

57.5 x 3

60 x 3

65 x 3

Bench press

67.5 x 10 x5

Chins

4

4

3

S******************T!!!!!! Pulled my trap again doing chins, got home last night and it swelled up a goodun, woke up this morning and couldnt move for about 10 minutes, loosened a bit now but still getting lots of spasms. Gutted as training was going really well, last time i did this i was out for 3 weeks, dont think its as bad, but only time will tell, supposed to be training tomorrow but will leave that and see how i feel for next sesh which is due tuesday, will be booking in for the docs next week, not a good way to start the weekend :-(


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 3rd April

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

132.5 x 3

142.5 x 3

150 x 3

Squats

87.5 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5

Done, tough, but done, after pulling my trap Thursday I came down with a cold on Friday, so spent the weekend taking it easy, done a nice long walk round Greenwich on Sunday so got some exercise and fresh air. Wasn't expecting tonight to be easy, but got it done. Going to train bench tomorrow if works permits!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 4th April

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5

50 x 5

90 x 3

95 x 3

100 x 3

Military press

40 x 10 x5

Db rows

37.5 x 10 x3 (should have been 5 sets but neck was feeling strained, didn't want to pull it again, back to 5 sets next week.)

Db curls

15 x 10 x3

Rope tri pushdowns ss face pulls

30 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

Pleased with 3 reps on 100kg bench, probably had at least 1 or two more, but stuck to the reps as per the bbb challenge, looking forward to testing my 1 reps after the challenge is finished.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 7th April

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

117.5 x 3

122.5 x 3

130 x 3

Deadlifts

100 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Today felt great, felt strong on everything, got through the deads a lot easier than last sesh, left feeling good and sweaty!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 9th April

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x 1

Bench press

67.5 x 10 x5

Lat pull down

40 x 10

54 x 10 x4

Db incline press

25 x 10 x3

Db curls

12.5 x 10 x3

Facepulls

35 x 10 x3

Traps/neck still not feeling 100% so made sure I keep my form double strict today, which is a habit i should form for good! Making sure I use no leg drive on military press which helps work my shoulders a lot more!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 12th April

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

125 x 5

142.5 x 3

157.5 x 1

Squats

87.5 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5

God knows how I'm gonna do the 80% squats on the final month, gonna kill! The gym is so busy know, takes ages for the squat racks to be free, still there extending so hopefully will sort it out a bit


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 14th April

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5

50 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 3

105 x 2

Military press

42.5 x 10 x5

Db rows

37.5 x 10 x5

Db curls

12.5 x 10 x3

Tri rope push downs

20 x 10

30 x 10 x3

Facepulls

30 x 10 x3

Was only supposed to go for 1 on the final bench but felt easy so couldn't resist another, I probably would have got a 3rd to! Defo feel the strongest ive been on bench now! This workout was also done with a slight hangover from a few Guinness's last night!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

how long u been following wendlers for now mate?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 15th April

Me and the misses went to an open day at the health club of the hotel were we got married this morning. Used the gym, did some rowing then

Squats

60 x 10 x3

Power cleans

30 x 10 x3

Clean and press

30 x 10 x3

Db press

20 x 10

24 x 10

32 x 10

Lat pulls downs

50 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10

Then abs, then 5 mins stepper and 5 mins x trainer.

The swim sauna steam etc

All very easy, nothing to do with 5/3/1 just something to do!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> how long u been following wendlers for now mate?


Since the start of this blog, so about 18 months or so


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 17th April

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

110 x 5

122.5 x 3

137.5 x 2

Deadlifts

100 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Reading the Vault ebook today from Elite fts, ready some squats tips, just changed my elbow and head positioning slightly and boom, squats were a piece of pee! My pb is 150 kg with knee wraps, Could have done 4 or 5 without wraps on 137.5 today, although the bbb challenge is more for mass my strength is going up and up!! Next deload, then final month of the challenge 70% on the 5 x10 sets, gonna destroy me, better up the calories!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 21st April

MP & Bench Deload

Row

MP

bar x 5

30 x 5

35 x 5

42.5 x 5

Bench

60 x 5

72.5 x 3

82.5 x 3

95 x 3

Lat pull downs

40 x 10 x2

60 x 10

Barbell curls

20 x 10 x3

Decline Bench press

50 x 30

Done!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 24th April

Squat and Deadlift

Deload

Row

Squat

60 x 5

60 x 5

80 x 5

87.5 x 5

Deads

67.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

100 x 5

HLR

3 sets of 10

Was planning on doing the heavier deload % on squats but my knee didn't feel right, so no point in pushing it. Last month of the BBB challenge starts Thursday.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

95 x 3 is your bench deload now?? How you getting on man?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> 95 x 3 is your bench deload now?? How you getting on man?


Well its the alternative deload, http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/deload-without-the-deload/ I did this for bench and the normal for military press, i was due to do the same with heavy for Squat and normal for deads, but my knee is playing up so keep them both at the normal deload.

Good thanks mate, been following the Boring but big 3 months challenge, which has been good, last month this month then going to follow the strength template again.

How things going with you?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Well its the alternative deload, http://www.jimwendler.com/2011/09/deload-without-the-deload/ I did this for bench and the normal for military press, i was due to do the same with heavy for Squat and normal for deads, but my knee is playing up so keep them both at the normal deload.
> 
> Good thanks mate, been following the Boring but big 3 months challenge, which has been good, last month this month then going to follow the strength template again.
> 
> How things going with you?


Ahh I actually like the look of that alternative deload. Lets you carry on handling heavy weights with minimal volume. Think I will definitely use this you know. Things going Ok with me the one thing I can't get to grips with is the assistance. For example the 5 x 15 good mornings I sacked off as didn't like the exercise and couldn't get the form right so swapping for a ghr alternative. Also 5 x 15 incline db press, dips etc I just feel like more weight for 8-10 reps would be better whats your thoughts on this? Also I am tempted to add in maybe 3 sets of 3 squats after deadlifts at top set lf like 75% just so I'm squatting twice a week whatya reckon? Has jim released new stuff tackling some of these points?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 26th April

Military press

Row

Military press

30 x 5 x2

57.5 x 5

60 x 5

62.5 x 4

Bench press (should have been 5 sets of 10 reps)

80 x 10 x2

80 x 8, 6, 5

Close Grip Chins

4, 5, 3

Assisted Wide Grip Chins

-47 x 10

-40 x 10

-40 x 10

Db Curls ss Rear Lat raise

12.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10

10 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x2

Tricep rope pushdowns

35 x 10

42 x 20

The first of day of the final month on the Boring but Big, I failed on the bench press down sets big time, my energy just went! Was supposed to get 5 x 10 reps, but the last 3 sets faded! Ive got a bit of a cold at the moment so wasn't feeling great although this is no excuse, I'll be aiming to get at least the first 3 sets at 10 reps next time and then add from there. Not looking forward to the squats down sets tomorrow, but we'll see how it goes - gonna be painful I think!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 28th April

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

127.5 x 5

137.5 x 5

145 x 5

Squats

105 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5

This was fun, shouldn't have had the beers last night, squats = [email protected]&ked!! Glad I finished them!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 29th April

Conditioning

5 mins warm up on bike then:

intervals on Bike, x Trainer and Row, 20 sec sprint, 40 secs steady x 5 sets on each.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 30th April

Bench

Row

Bench press

50 x 5

50 x 5

85 x 5

90 x 5

97.5 x 5 (slight touch of the bar from spotter on last rep)

Military press ss chins

50 x 10 ss 3

50 x 7 ss 3

40 x 10 ss 2

40 x 10 ss 2

Bar x 10 ss 2

Db rows

37.5 x 10 x4

Db curls

10 x 10 x3

Tri rope push down ss Facepulls

35 x 10 x3 ss 35 x 10 x3

Ok with the last month of the boring but big challenge the down sets on the 2nd exercise are supposed to be 5x 10 @ 70% 1 rep training max, didn't get near finishing that tonight, was ok with the squats on Saturday so hoping deads will be the same Thursday. Will see how I get on with bench down sets on Saturday, if I still fail I may go back and do month 2 again and then take another run at month 3!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 3rd May

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

112.5 x 5

120 x 5

127.5 x 5

Deadlifts

117.5 x 10 x5

HLR

5 x 10 reps

Found the squats a little more difficult today, I think I need to strengthen my core more as my chest seems to fall forward at the bottom of my squats. Deadlifts we pretty tough, but ok. Good sesh, really like the new hammer strength platforms. The gym I train at has just been extended and has everything you would ever need, love it!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi nick I've just been reading the other journal on TM

Was just wondering if you had a link to the wendlers programs at all ??


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Hi nick I've just been reading the other journal on TM
> 
> Was just wondering if you had a link to the wendlers programs at all ??


Alright Ash,

I got mine from www.elitefts.net/, however Wendlers got his own site which he sells his Ebooks on, well worth the £12 or so ($19.99). http://store.jimwendler.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1477.

I'd get the 2nd Edition unless your looking at competing, the Powerlifting one would probably be better.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 5th May

Military Press

Row

MP

30 x 5 x2

57.5 x 3

60 x 3

65 x 3

Bench Press

72.5 x 10

72.5 x 9

DB Press

30 x 8

30 x 6

27.5 x 9

Chins

4, 4, 4.

T-Bar Row

25 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

DB Curls ss Tri Push Down Rope

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10

10 x 10 ss 35 x 20 x2

Broken on the 2nd week of the BBB challenge, the down sets are just to much @ 70% of 1rm.......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 10th May

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

137.5 x 3

145 x 3

155 x 3

180 x 1

200 x 1

Squat

102.5 x 10 x2

85 x 6

HLR

10 x5

Failed the down sets again, but that was because i ended up doing some singles on Deads, just felt like it!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 11th May

Bench

Row

Bench

60 x 5 x2

90 x 3

95 x 3

100 x 3

MP ss chins

47.5 x 10 ss 4

40 x 10 ss 4

40 x 10 ss 4

Inc DB press ss chins

25 x 10 ss 3

25 x 10 ss 3

T bar rows

40 x 10 x3

DB Curls ss Tricep push downs

10 x 10 ss 42 x 10

10 x 10 ss 49 x 10 x2

Face Pulls

35 x 10 x3

Done as i am away this weekend, next training sesh should be Wednesday/Thursday......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 16th May

Conditioning

Hill sprints x 5










Well that was fun, had a cold which has gone to my chest which meant I've coughed my lungs up on the 4th and 5th, still good fun, 6 runs next week!

Edit: Christ knows who that was in the first pic if anyone saw it! this is the hill


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in good shape man .


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Very good nic! No pun intended. Are you completely natty too?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haha, sorry guys - not me!! I copied and pasted my post of TM and some how that pic u saw got uploaded, must be someone else on ukm but not me!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I might have to do some pics after the next 3 months, gonna go for it with the conditioning


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 17th May

Squats

Row

Squats

60 x 5

60 x 5

120 x 3

127.5 x 3

135 x 3

Deads

117.5 x 10 x5

HLR

10 x5


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 19th May

Military Press

Row

MP

30 x 5 x2

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x 1

Bench

75 x 10 x2

75 x 8

70 x 7

70 x 4

Incline DB Flies

12.5 x 10 x2

Chins

4

4

4

2

Lat pulldown

40 x 20

DB Curls ss Tricep Pushdowns

10 x 10 ss 35 x 20

10 x 10 ss 42 x 15

12.5 x 10 ss 49 x 10

Face Pulls

30 x 15 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wanted to do hill sprints last night, but my mate has just had a baby so wanted to pop round and see them, gym tonight.........


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Wanted to do hill sprints last night, but my mate has just had a baby so wanted to pop round and see them, gym tonight.........


How do you work hill sprints into your training mate? I'm thinking about doing them after squat and deadlift sessions when I get home (theres a hill at the end of my road - not mega steep but do the job) and that way I've always got 2 days recovery before next squat/deadlift session. The hill is probably 40m I was thinking 5 x sprints with 1 min rest between each one??


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 25th May

Deads

127.5 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 1

Squats

105 x 5

90 x 5

80 x 5

60 x 10

HLR

5 sets x 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> How do you work hill sprints into your training mate? I'm thinking about doing them after squat and deadlift sessions when I get home (theres a hill at the end of my road - not mega steep but do the job) and that way I've always got 2 days recovery before next squat/deadlift session. The hill is probably 40m I was thinking 5 x sprints with 1 min rest between each one??


Thats sounds like a good idea mate.

Up until now i used to throw them in after my workouts, most times would be on an incline treadmill, but i have been a bit slack of late. I've had just under a week off to deload a bit. Im now going to be lifting twice a week, using the 5/3/1 template still, and then conditioning (hill sprint and boxing training) 2 days a week. I want to get my fitness up a bit and lose some BF, plus in the past when ive done 2 days training i've still manged to keep my strength increasing, more recovery time i guess. Im going to do this for the next 6 weeks and see how i get on.

Good luck with you sprints mate.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Thats sounds like a good idea mate.
> 
> Up until now i used to throw them in after my workouts, most times would be on an incline treadmill, but i have been a bit slack of late. I've had just under a week off to deload a bit. Im now going to be lifting twice a week, using the 5/3/1 template still, and then conditioning (hill sprint and boxing training) 2 days a week. I want to get my fitness up a bit and lose some BF, plus in the past when ive done 2 days training i've still manged to keep my strength increasing, more recovery time i guess. Im going to do this for the next 6 weeks and see how i get on.
> 
> Good luck with you sprints mate.


Sounds good fella I'll be keen to see how you get on with 2 days a week. I've gone the opposite way - was training 3 days a week but switched to 4 days a week for last few months. Going well so far but tough on the body!

I tried doing them day after squats last night which was a bad idea but maybe straight after on the same day won't be as bad


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Sounds good fella I'll be keen to see how you get on with 2 days a week. I've gone the opposite way - was training 3 days a week but switched to 4 days a week for last few months. Going well so far but tough on the body!
> 
> I tried doing them day after squats last night which was a bad idea but maybe straight after on the same day won't be as bad


Hahaha, leg trembles all over the place! Good luck with it mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New Workout and plan for next 2 months or so&#8230;&#8230;

Ok so im looking to try and drop some body fat and improve my fitness. I plan over the next 2 months to train weight twice a week and do some form of conditioning twice a week. My plan is as follows:

Monday - Rest - Foam rolling and stretching

Tuesday

Squat - 5/3/1 sets and reps

Bench - 5/3/1 sets and reps

Assistance Exercises:

• Chin-ups - 3 sets of 10 reps

• Back Raises - 3 sets of 15 reps

• Dumbbell Bench Press - 3 sets of 10 reps

• Rear Laterals - 3 sets of 20 reps

• Abs 3 sets of 10 reps

Wednesday - Rest - Foam rolling and stretching

Thursday - Hill Sprints, shuttle runs, light weight circuits/barbell complex's etc

Friday - Rest - Foam rolling and stretching

Saturday

Deadlift - 5/3/1 sets and reps

Press - 5/3/1 sets and reps

Assistance Exercises:

• Dumbbell Rows - 3 sets of 10 reps

• Dips - 3 sets of 10 - 15 reps

• Good Mornings - 3 sets of 10 reps

• Curls - 3 sets of 10 reps

• Abs 3 sets of 10 reps

Sunday

Boxing training or Hill Sprints, shuttle runs, light weight circuits/barbell complex's etc

Note, at the moment I walk a minimum or 3 miles a day Monday - Friday, however if I don't drive to the station in the morning this works out to nearer 4 ½ miles, which I try and do at least twice a week. Plus when the weathers nice I take a walk at lunch. This doesn't sound much but I noticed my fat dropping as soon as we moved offices and I began having to do this walk.

Another important part is my diet of course, at the mo it looks something like this:

Meal 1 - 9am - Porridge with blueberries, Golden Linseed, Strawberries + 2 eggs + Activia Drink

Meal 2 - 11am - Greek Yogurt with Oat bar and piece of fruit

Meal 3 - 1:30pm - 2 Chicken Thighs and 1 Leg with salad and sweet potatoe

Meal 4 - 3pm - same as meal 2

Pre workout - Protein shake with creatine and BCAA's + fruit

Post workout - Protein shake with creatine and BCAA's

Meal 5 - 8:30 pm - Dinner - Normally either Fish, Beef or Chicken, Veg and Potato of some sort (less carbs on training days)

I have a problem on the weekend as diet seems to go out the window so I am trying to clean this up, I also normally have some chocolate after dinner in the evenings, although only a small bar, I need to try and cut this out to!! I try and limit beer to a Saturday night and never drink in the week.

I am looking forward to tracking the results on this.

Ohh and any constructive criticism will be welcomed&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 1st June 2012

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5 x2

105 x 3

120 x 3

135 x 3

Bench

60 x5 x2

77.5 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

Chins Super Set with Lat pulldown

4 ss 100 x 6

4 ss 100 x 6

5 ss 100 x 10

Back Raise

3 sets 10 reps

Incline DB press

27.5 x 10 x3

Shrugs Hammer strength Machine

100 x 20 x3

Yep enjoyed that, didn't go for rep maxes as was training on my own tonight, although I felt that was pretty near capacity anyway. Trained tonight as did cardio on Tuesday, next week will be as above.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> New Workout and plan for next 2 months or so&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Ok so im looking to try and drop some body fat and improve my fitness. I plan over the next 2 months to train weight twice a week and do some form of conditioning twice a week. My plan is as follows:
> 
> ...


Looks well planned out. Only thing I would criticise is no (or very little) protein in the mornings. Why not add a scoop of whey to your porridge (or just have a shake with 1 or 2 scoops of whey in, unflavoured for less kcals) and again at 11AM why not have an oats and whey bar (with 20g+ of protein) instead of just an oat bar?

I know you have post workout shake and dinner after workouts but your muscles need more protein sent there way in the morning IMO. Even if you're only training weights 2 days a week the extra protein will help recover from your cardio and HIIT stuff too.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks well planned out. Only thing I would criticise is no (or very little) protein in the mornings. Why not add a scoop of whey to your porridge (or just have a shake with 1 or 2 scoops of whey in, unflavoured for less kcals) and again at 11AM why not have an oats and whey bar (with 20g+ of protein) instead of just an oat bar?
> 
> I know you have post workout shake and dinner after workouts but your muscles need more protein sent there way in the morning IMO. Even if you're only training weights 2 days a week the extra protein will help recover from your cardio and HIIT stuff too.


Cheers for reply Wardy, your right there I do, im not to great with protein shakes,

It seems to trigger my ibs if I have to many, saying that I've just switched to isolate and it's a bit better.

I'm off work this week so will give it a go and see how I get on, either that or I need to push up the amount of eggs I have with breakfast, add in 4 eggs whites with the two whole eggs.

I'll post up how I go. Thanks again for taking the time to have a read and comment mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dinners coming......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mask for this afternoons Jubilee celebrations, shame about the f***ing weather! Have a good one everyone!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

NICK_1 said:


> Cheers for reply Wardy, your right there I do, im not to great with protein shakes,
> 
> It seems to trigger my ibs if I have to many, saying that I've just switched to isolate and it's a bit better.
> 
> ...


your welcome mate good luck have a good bank hols


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 31st May

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5 x2

105 x 3

120 x 3

135 x 3

Bench

60 x 5 x2

77.5 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

Chins ss with Lat pulldowns

4 ss 100 x 6 x2

5 ss 100 x 10

Back Raise

3 x 10 reps

Incline DB Press

27.5 x 10 x3

Shrug Machine

100 x 20 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 2nd June

Deadlift and Military press

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5 x2

122.5 x 3

140 x 3

157.5 x8

MP

30 x 5 x2

50 x 3

57.5 x 3

65 x 3

Kroc Rows

35 x 10 x2

37.5 x 20

Dips

3 x 10 reps

GM's

Bar x 10

40 x 10

50 x 10

Curls

12.5 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 3rd June

Conditioning

Bike 7 Mins slow 5 x 20/40 sec intervals

Barbell complexs

Tri set of Side raises, tri pushdowns, HLR


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 5th June

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5 x2

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5

Bench

60 x 5 x2

72.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 3

Chins ss with Lat pulldowns

5 ss 80 x 10

3 ss 80 x 7 x2

Incline DB Press

27.5 x 10 x3

Shrug Machine

100 x 20 x3

Back Raise ss situps

3 x 10 reps ss 3 x 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 7th June

Conditioning

Bike 5 x 20/40 sec intervals

Treadmill hills 6 x 30 sec sprints in 10 mins

Row 5 x 20/40 sec intervals

Stepper 3 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 8th June

Deads and MP

Row

Deadlifts

70 x 5 x2

115 x 5

132.5 x 5

150 x5

MP

30 x 5 x2

47.5 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 5

Kroc Rows

35 x 10 x2

40 x 20

Dips

3 x 10 reps

GM's

50 x 10 x3

Curls

12.5 x 10 x2

15 x 10

HLR

3 sets 10 reps


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Logging some good sessions matey


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Logging some good sessions matey


Cheers bud!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 12th June

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5

70 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 3

142.5 x 2

Bench

50 x 5

60 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 3

105 x 1

Chins ss with Lat pulldowns

4 ss 100 x 6 x2

2 ss 100 x 8

Incline DB Press

27.5 x 10

30 x 8

Back Raise

3 x 10 reps

Db side raise ss Facepulls

10 x 10 ss 35 x 10 x3

Yes yes - felt pumped after this tonight, big time! Gonna keep the weights the same for next cycle as not hitting and rep pb's. The good thing about training twice a week is you still get all the big lifts in the one week, and u don't need to deload.

Conditioning tomorrow evening.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 13th June

Conditioning

Treadmill hill sprints

5 x 20 sec sprints in 10 mins (moderate speed in-between sprints)

Bike intervals

5 x 20/40 sec sprints

Rope pull

Hardest setting

3 x 1 min pulls

Hlr

3 x 10

Starting to see my abs more now, although still a lot more bf, seem to carry it on my gut and chest the most, which doesn't look great!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th June

Dead and Military Press

Row

Deads

60 x 5

80 x 5

132.5 x 5

150 x 3

167.5 x 7 PB!!!!!!!!

Military press

30 x 5

30 x 5

52.5 x 5

60 x 3

67.5 x 2

DB Row

35 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 20

Dips

3 sets x 10 reps

Good Mornings

50 x 10 x3

DB Curls

15 x 10 x3

Back to hitting some PB's after not going for them in the 3 months on the BBB challenge. Had to hitch the last rep but got it done anyway!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice PB what was your best 1rm on deadlift or have you never tried?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 23rd June

Squat & Bench

Row

Squats

60 x 5 x2

105 x 3

120 x 3

130 x 3

Bench

60 x 5 x2

77.5 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

Chins SS lat pulldowns

4 ss 100 x 6

2 ss 100 x 8

3 ss 100 x 7

Incline Press machine

50 x 20

50 x 10

Done, had to be quick as was going up to Shropshire for my wife's great uncles 101 birthday, amazing man!! Cut a few exercises and had to use a machine for inclines as all the benches were being used, still got the main lifts done so pleased.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Little progress comparison, i posted the below around march last year...........

Bench 85kg x 7 = 104.63kg 16/01/2011

Deads 162.5kg x 7 = 200.03kg 10/03/2011

Squat 107.5kg x 8 = 135.88kg 05/03/2011

MP 60kg x 6 = 71.88kg 17/03/2011

and as at today...............

Bench 97.5kg x 5 = 133.59kg 30/04/12

Deads 167.5kg x 7 = 206.19kg 18/06/12

Squat 127.5kg x 8 = 161.16kg 23/01/2012

MP 62.5kg x 8 = 79kg 12/01/12

Note these are my estimated 1 rep maxes taken from my rep PB's


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Only just seen this, surprises me as I normally copy Wardy earlier! Good journal and good training mate, I'm subbed!

How's the fat loss going? I'm trying similar myself, keep the strength gains coming but lose fat!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Only just seen this, surprises me as I normally copy Wardy earlier! Good journal and good training mate, I'm subbed!
> 
> How's the fat loss going? I'm trying similar myself, keep the strength gains coming but lose fat!


Cheers mate! Fat lose is going well, im not looking to compete in bodybuilding, just looking to trim down a bit, once i can see a full set of abs i'll be happy (then probably start bulking again  )

What sort of training are you doing at the moment mate?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm using wendlers as well but using a bodybuilding style to the accessories I found here http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/hardcore-look-at-jim-wendlers-5-3-1-powerlifting-system.html

I'm having some really good strength gains and enjoying my training as well. Just worked out my percentages for my next cycle though and they looks bit intimidating!


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

NICK_1 said:


> Little progress comparison, i posted the below around march last year...........
> 
> Bench 85kg x 7 = 104.63kg 16/01/2011
> 
> ...


That is actually terrible !

in an entire year you added 5 kilos to your deadlift WTF

in an entire year you added 2.5kg and a couple of extra reps to your MP WTF

IN A YEAR !!!!!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

David2012 said:


> That is actually terrible !
> 
> in an entire year you added 5 kilos to your deadlift WTF
> 
> ...


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

because its true !

you sensitive cry baby

adding 5 kilos to your deadlift in a year, on a program that is designed to build strength specifically is a joke to be honest


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

David2012 said:


> because its true !
> 
> you sensitive cry baby
> 
> adding 5 kilos to your deadlift in a year, on a program that is designed to build strength specifically is a joke to be honest


Where's your journal with your lifts mate?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

get a grip you sensitive little crybaby hahahaha

stick your dummy back in kid

5 KILOS INCREASE IN A AN ENTIRE YEAR IS PATHETIC

i take it that is normal to you though and you only add 5 kilos in a year hahahahaha


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

David2012 said:


> get a grip you sensitive little crybaby hahahaha
> 
> stick your dummy back in kid
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you notice but this isn't my journal, feel free to go to mine and slag my lifts off.

Again though, where are your lifts?

Kid?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

i do notice that, why on earth would i want to look at your journal as if i care about anything you do kid

if youre adding 5 kilos in a year on a specific strength gaining program though i will slag you off all day you silly little crybaby

why are you rushing to this MANS defence, he can speak for himself

never seen such a crybaby in my life

go away n find your dummy now kid youre boring me


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

David2012 said:


> i do notice that, why on earth would i want to look at your journal as if i care about anything you do kid
> 
> if youre adding 5 kilos in a year on a specific strength gaining program though i will slag you off all day you silly little crybaby
> 
> ...


Your a serious bell end aren't ya *Kid*


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

boring me now you kid


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 28th June

Deads and Press

Row

Deads

60 x 5

80 x 5

122.5 x 3

145 x 3

162.5 x 5

MP

30 x 5 x2

50 x 3

57.5 x 3

65 x 3

DB Row

40 x 10 x2

42.5 x 10

Dips

3 sets 10 reps

GM's

57.5 x 10 x3

DB Curls

15 x 10 x3

HLR

3 sets 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 28th June

Conditioning

Hill Sprints

6 runs up f'ing steep hill, length per sprint is about 90 yards


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 1st July

Squats and Bench

Row

Squats

60 x 5 x2

95 x 5

110 x 5

122.5 x 5

Bench

50 x 5 x2

72.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 2 (WTF should have been an easy 5 reps ??)

Chins ss Lat pulldowns

4 ss 100 x 6

3 ss 100 x 7

2 ss 100 x 8

Incline Barbell Press

60 x 10 x2

60 x 8

Hammerstregth Shrug machine

100 x 20 x3

HLR

3 sets 10 reps

Not sure what happened with bench here, hopefully just a glitch and will back back up next sesh&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 5th July

Deads and MP

rows

Deads

60 x 5

80 x 5

117.5 x 5

135 x 5

155 x 5

Mp

30 x 5 x2

42.5 x 5

52.5 x 5

57.5 x 5

Db rows

40 x 10 x2

42.5 x 10

Dips

10 x3

Db curls ss Back raises

15 x 10 ss 10 x3

On the 5's weeks I'm only go for the prescribed reps, still challenging though. Missed Tuesday due to work commitment so haven't managed to get conditioning sesh in yet, but will join the misses for a run on Saturday if I get time, then squat and bench on Sunday morning before we head down to Brighton for the evening, for our anniversary , got a sports massage booked at the spa, can't wait!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 8th July

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5

80 x 5

110 x 5

122.5 x 3

137.5 x 1

Bench

50 x 5

60 x 5

82.5 x 5

95 x 3

105 x 1

Chins ss with Lat pulldowns

4 ss 100 x 6

3 ss 100 x 7

4 ss 100 x 6

Incline DB Press

27.5 x 10 x3

Back Raise

3 x 10 reps

Db side raise ss Facepulls

10 x 10 ss 35 x 10 x3

Hlr

10 x3


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice training mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 11th July

Deads and Press

Row

Deads

60 x 5

90 x 5

135 x 5

155 x 3

172.5 x 3

MP

30 x 5 x2

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 3

DB Row

40 x 10

42.5 x 10 x2

Dips

3 sets 10 reps

Back Raises

3 sets 10 reps

DB Curls

15 x 10 x3

Ok so not hitting any PB's at the moment, but slowly getting there, have reset a few as my weight has gone down and my form was slipping on some lifts, so will try and start hitting new goals for next cycle (starting on Sunday). Hill sprints tonight&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 14th July

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5

80 x 3

102.5 x 3

117.5 x 3

130 x 3

Bench

50 x 5

60 x 5

77.5 x 3

90 x 3

100 x 3

Chins ss Lat pulldowns

5 ss 100 x 5

3 ss 100 x 7

2 ss 100 x 8

Inc DB Press

27.5 x 10 x3

Back raise

3 sets of 10 reps

Face Pulls

30 x 15 x3

Then i went and eat loads of food


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 17th July

Deads and MP

rows

Deads

60 x 5

80 x 5

127.5 x 3

145 x 3

162.5 x 3

Mp

30 x 5 x2

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 3

60 x 5 P!

Db rows

40 x 10

42.5 x 10 x2

Dips

10 x3

Back raises

10 x3

Db curls

15 x 10

Rope pull

3 mins at 7 (hardest setting)

1 min at 4

I'm quite far off my previous PB's with some lifts, this is due to dieting, more conditioning and less time in the weight room, I will get back to them, but probably over the autumn/winter, so at the moment im making sure in go at least 1 rep better than the last, this way I make sure I'm improving week by week and don't have the mammoth task of reaching a big PB. Each time I make progression I'll add a P by the last set of main lift so as to keep track. Deads felt pretty heavy today, was only a few off what I needed but made sure I hit the MP target!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 19th July

Conditioning

6 x hill sprints = lungs burning!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Thursday 19th July
> 
> Conditioning
> 
> 6 x hill sprints = lungs burning!


PAAAAAAAAAAIIIN!!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> PAAAAAAAAAAIIIN!!!!


Damn right mate, i keep on thinking 6 hills should be easy, but its a f'ing step hill and about 90-100 yards! aiming for 7 next time......


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 20th July

Squat and Bench

Row

Squat

60 x 5

80 x 3

95 x 5

110 x 5

122.5 x 5

Bench

50 x 5

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

80 x 5

95 x 5

Chins ss Lat pulldowns

5 ss 100 x 5

3 ss 100 x 7

2 ss 100 x 8

Inc DB Press

27.5 x 10 x3

Shrugs machine

80 x 15 x3

Back raise

3 sets of 10 reps

Hit 95 for 5 which I missed on last bench sesh, so happy going in the right direction


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 22nd July

Bit of everthing

Cable flies ss Chins

DB Press ss Barbell Rows

Dips ss Cable curls

Leg Curls ss HLR

Rope Pull

Woke up and fancied training, was still aching a bit from friday so didnt want to do anything heavy so done the above each for 3 sets of 10 reps, got me sweating, but didnt leave me aching the next day, something different!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 24th July

Deads and MP

rows

Deads

60 x 5

80 x 5

117.5 x 5

135 x 5

155 x 7 (p)

Mp

30 x 5 x2

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 7 (p)

T bar rows

40 x 10

50 x 10

45 x 10

Back raises

10 x3

Dips

10 x3

Hlr

10 x3

Got home and realised I forgot to do curls, not the end of the world, blame it on the heat, no air con at work so been sitting in a pool of sweat at 30 degrees all day!

Progressed on both main lifts from last week, job done!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, so for various reasons (moving house, job change etc) i didnt train this weekend, plus i went out and got hammered on Friday night and sat up till silly o'clock off my head, which was a thing of the past, but a minor relapse, no partying for a while now!

After some thinking i have decided to go back to training 3 days a week, whilst still getting some conditioning in when i can. So i am now going to try Wendlers Simplest Strength Program, i will run this for at least 3 cycles which should take me up to about November, at which point i will ramp up the volume and go for some mass building! Here is the program i am going to use over a 3 day split to start off with (tues,thurs,sat,tues repeat) once things settle with my work, i will then train 4 days a week........

Monday (or Tuesday)

Press - 5/3/1

Close Grip Bench Press - 8/10/5

Lats, - Chins 3 x 10 reps

Upper Back, Face Pulls ss with side DB raises 3 x 10 reps

Triceps, Dips 3 x 10 reps

Biceps, DB Curls 3 x 10 reps

Tuesday (or Thursday)

Deadlift - 5/3/1

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 8/10/5

Hamstrings, Leg Curls 3 x 10 reps

Lower Back, Back Raises 3 x 10 reps

Abs, HLR 3 x 10 reps

Thursday (or Saturday)

Bench Press - 5/3/1

Incline Press - 8/10/5

Lats, DB Row 3 x 10 reps

Upper Back, Barbell Shrugs 3 x 10 reps

Triceps, Rope Pushdowns 3 x 10 reps ss with front raises 3 x 10 reps

Biceps, Barbell Curls 3 x 10 reps

Friday (or Tuesday)

Power Clean - 5/3/1

Squat - 5/3/1

Straight Leg Deadlift - 8/10/5

Hamstrings, Leg curls 3 x 10 reps

Lower Back, Back Raises 3 x 10 reps

Abs, Ab Wheel 3 x 10 reps

Planks 3 x 20 sec holds

Full details of this are in the 2nd edition 5/3/1 book

http://store.jimwendler.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=5312edebook

I trained the first day last night and will post up details when i have a sec later today...........

I am also going to get myself a strict diet in place and stick to it, if anyone knows of any good books or threads, please let me know, i'll be hunting around later, but anything that allows me to take some short cuts in researching would be great


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

If you find the short cuts let me know mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> If you find the short cuts let me know mate!


I'll try and post up sources of my research.....i wish there was a short cut for the actual diets itself  (liposuction??)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Just reading this article by Paul Carter regarding diet, short sweet and to the point much like all his posts..........

http://www.lift-run-bang.com/2012/07/the-top-4-things-you-could-be-doing.html


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 31st July

Press

Row

Press

30 x 5 x2

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 3

60 x 3

CGBP

45 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 6

Lat Pulldowns

80 x 10 x3

Face Pulls ss Side raises

35 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

Db Curls

15 x 10 x3

First day of new programme, enjoyed it, will push the numbers up on assistance according next week.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 2nd August

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

120 x 3

137.5 x 3

155 x 5

Front Squats

40 x 8

47.5 x 8

52.5 x 6

Leg Curls

46 x 15

53 x 10

60 x 10

Back Raises

10 reps x3 sets

HLR

10 reps x3 sets

Haven't done front squats before, used my lifting straps as per this video -





 . Will have to work on these and trying and get the weight up, but for now im happy.

I just treated myself to a large chicken doner and salad for lunch, not the healthiest thing but I haven't smoked for a week and was getting a craving so figures this was a better option!!!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Feck me those deads are going up an absolute treat!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good training mate and I really liked that article!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 3rd August

Bench Press

Row

Bench

50 x 5 (ss with 3 chins)

60 x 5 (ss with 3 chins)

75 x 3

85 x 3

95 x 5

Incline Press

45 x 8

55 x 8

60 x 9

DB Rows

42.5 x 10 x3

Rope Pushdowns ss Front raise

35 x 10 ss 10 x 10

42 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x2

EZ Preacher Curls

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

Chins

3 sets of 3 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 5th August

Power Cleans and Squats

Row

Power Cleans

30 x 5 x2

40 x 3

45 x 3

50 x 3

Squat

60 x 5

92.5 x 3

105 x 3

117.5 x 3

SLDL

50 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

(whoops, these should have been 8,8,6 not 10,10,10!)

Lying Leg Curls

53 x 10 x3

Back Raise

2 sets 10 reps (1 set of 10 reps GHR)

Ab wheel

2 x 10 reps

Planks

2 x 20 sec holds


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Good training mate and I really liked that article!


 Cheers mate! I agree, i think Paul's a really good writer, everything is straight down the line and too the point, training made easy, i saw his site through a post Jim Wendler made, pretty similar training methods.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Feck me those deads are going up an absolute treat!


cheers mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cr3do said:


> How you finding the programe mate? Going to start it my self on Monday.
> 
> Will be doing the 3 day split, with cardio on other days!


Love it, as you'll see if you look back through my journal, i've been using 5/3/1 for the last two years, have used various different assistance work to complement my goals at the time...

Have you read the 2nd edition book yet? Well worth a read if you havent theres a few more training programs in there........

What are you goals?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 8th August

Press

30 x 5 x2

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 5

(5 chins after EVERY set of presses)

CGBP

37.5 x 10

45 x 10

52.5 x 10

Lat Pulldowns

80 x 10 x3

DB Shrugs Ts Side raises Ts DB curls

27.5 x 10 ts 10 x 10 x3 ts 12.5 x 10 x3sets

Was in a bit of rush this evening so thought I'd do a tri set of the final 3 exercises, which felt great, everything pumped up, although I did pull my neck slightly on the shrugs, I maybe need to warm up a bit better next week, apart from that it felt great!

I am dieting at the moment so am just going for the prescribed reps, if I feel I have more in me then I'll go for it, this will more than likely be done on the 5,3,1+ week.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Current diet as from Monday

*Meal 1*

2 eggs

Scoop of whey in water

Half a cup of oat with skimmed milk, with blueberry's, strawberries, Linseed's and cinnamon

*Meal 2*

Peanut butter sandwich on brown bread with half a teaspoon of jam

Fuit

*Meal 3*

Chicken breast

Sweet pot

Green veg

*Meal 4*

Chicken breast

Brown rice

Green veg

*Meal 5 (pre workout)*

Whey shake with creatine

*Meal 6 (PWO Shake )*

Whey shake with creatine & nesquik (for fast carbs)

*Meal 7*

White Fish

Small portion brown rice

Green Veg


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Current diet as from Monday
> 
> *Meal 1*
> 
> ...


Nice and.clean mate. You're doing brilliantly. Keep it up man!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Nice and.clean mate. You're doing brilliantly. Keep it up man!


Cheers mate, had a cheat pie and mash for lunch yesterday, back to it today though!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 9th August

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5

145 x 5

Front Squats

32.5 x 10

40 x 10

57.5 x 10

Leg Curls

53 x 10 x3

GHR

3 sets 10 reps

HLR

3 sets 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 14th August

Bench

Row

Bench

50 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

90 x 6

Incline Bench

40 x 10

45 x 10

52.5 x 10

Lat pulldowns

100 x 10

110 x 10

105 x 10

DB Shrugs

27.5 x 10 x3

Rope Pushdowns ss DB Front Raise

42 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

DB Curls

10 x 15 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 15th August

Power Cleans & Squats

Row

Power Cleans

Bar x 10

40 x 5

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 8

Squats

60 x 5

85 x 5

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

SLDL

40 x 10

50 x 10

52.5 x 10

Single Leg Curls

15 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

GHR

3 sets 10 reps

HLR

3 sets 10 reps

Conditioning

3 minutes rope pull, hardest setting.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 19th August

Military Press

Row

Military Press

30 x 5 x2

50 x 5

57.5 x 3

62.5 x 3

(each set super setted with T bar rows 25 x 10 reps)

Chins ss Lat Pulldowns

5 ss 80 x 5 x3 sets

CGBP

47.5 x 5

55 x 5

62.5 x 10

Face Pulls ss DB raises

35 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

Dips

3 sets 10 reps

DB Cruls

12.5 x 10 x2

15 x 10 ds 10 x 20


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been a bit slack in posting up my workouts, but have finally caught up and posted the last week or so above. I am on my notice period at work and will be starting my new job on 4th September, still mortgage advising but with a company local to me (10 minutes' drive) instead of having to commute an hour and a half each way into London every day, which is great, plus its more money and better commission potential!!! This will now mean that I will be able to train in the mornings after I have dropped my wife to the station and still be in work for 9am. I am going to try switching things up and training 4 days a week, with 2 other days for cardio work. So all I have to do now is get through the next few weeks of winding down at work (which is pretty boring) and I will be on my way to more money and lifting more weight! Oh, we also sold our flat on the weekend and have put in an offer on a house this morning, so keeping our fingers crossed for that, its all change!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 22nd August

Deadlifts

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5

80 x 5

127.5 x 5

145 x 3

162.5 x 3

Front Squats

42.5 x 5

50 x 5

57.5 x 5

Single Standing Leg Curls

20 x 10

22.5 x 10

23.75 x 10

HLR

3 sets x 10 reps

GHR

3 sets x 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 23rd August

Bench

Row

Bench

50 x 5 x2 (both sets supersetted with 5 chins)

80 x 5 (supersetted with 5 chins)

90 x 3

100 x 3

Incline Barbell Press ss chins

50 x 5 ss 5

57.5 x 5 ss 5

65 x 5 ss 5

DB Row

40 x 10

42.5 x 10 x2

Barbell Shrugs

60 x 15

100 x 10 x3

Rope pushdowns superset Front raise

35 x 10 ss 12.5 x 10

40 x 10 ss 10 x 10

45 x 10 ss 10 x 10

DB Curls

15 x 10 x2

15 x 10 ds 10 x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 25th August

Power Cleans & Squats

Row

Power Cleans

Bar x 5 x2

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 5

Squat

60 x 5

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 3

125 x 1

140 x 1

150 x 1 (equal to previous PB)

SLDL

52.5 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

Leg Curls

53 x 10 x3

Standing Rope Crunch

30 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 10

Back Raise

3 sets x 10 reps

Got to the final set and fancied doing some heavy singles, so loaded up the bar, wrapped my knees and went for it, equally my 1rm pb whilst dieting, so was pretty pleased!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 27th August

Miltary Press

(Heavy deload)

Row

Military press ss Tbar row

30 x 5 ss 20 x 10 x2

42.5 x 3 ss 40 x 10

50 x 3 ss 40 x 10

57.5 x 4 ss 40 x 10

CGBP ss chins

47.5 x 3 ss 5

55 x 3 ss 5

62.5 x 8 ss 5

Lat Pulldowns

100 x 10 x3

Dips

3 sets x 10 reps

Facepulls ss Side raises

35 x 10 ss 10 x 10

42.5 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x2

DB curls ss Hammer Curls

15 x 5 ss 15 x 5 x3

Jumped on the scales after my workout today for the first time in a month, i've lost half a stone, I was 16st 10 im now 16st 3. This diet seems to be working, I still look big but my waist has tightened so pretty pleased! My aim is to continue eating clean over the winter and up the calories so as to put on some decent bulk without adding to much fat, lets hope it works!!

Im going to use the heavy deload for this week and then the light deload next week. I am starting my new jobs next week so wants to keep training nice and easy whilst I find my feet. I am going to be training in the morning which I always find optimal, I also be training weight 4 times a week, be interesting to see how my body reacts.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 29th August

Deadlifts

(Heavy deload)

Row

Deadlifts

60 x 5 x2

112.5 x 3

127.5 x 3

145 x 7

Front Squat

Bar x 5

42.5 x 3

50 x 3

57.5 x 5

Lying Leg Curls

53 x 10 x3

GHR

3 sets x 10 reps

HLR

3 sets x 10 reps

Good sesh! Although 145 x 7 is way of my previous max of 210 x 1, im not worried as might dieting is coming on well! I'll be looking to up the calories again soon but keeping it clean so as to put on some quality weight over the coming winter!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi mate. I'm considering starting Wendler's in a few weeks, so did a search here on it and found your log. You started it 2 years ago, so I was just wondering how you've found it? Have you kept at it for those 2 years? Sorry for not reading all your log!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright dude. Just starting big but boring. You did that for a while didn't you?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Almost 2 months since my last post, I've not given up training, started with a new firm at the start of September and have been massively busy, plus me and the misses are in the process of selling our flat and buying a house, so havent had a chance to so much else,

although still training, have started going to the gym in the morning before work as I've gone from working in London (1 1/2 commute each way) to working 10 mins drive from home, I have to pass the gym to get to the office, although I'm now there 10 hours+ a day! I'll start posting up again if anyone's still subscribed!!

Hope everyone's trainings going well!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

chilli said:


> Hi mate. I'm considering starting Wendler's in a few weeks, so did a search here on it and found your log. You started it 2 years ago, so I was just wondering how you've found it? Have you kept at it for those 2 years? Sorry for not reading all your log!


Alright mate? Sorry taken a while to respond (see my previous post!)

Yes I have been, although I have adapted my assistance work in line with goals, putting on size, dropping body fat, increasing strength etc. that's the great thing about the program, the core lifts stay the same, and then you change up the assistance to meet your goals, if you haven't already get the ebook, worth every penny, it's a training bible! Good luck!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Alright dude. Just starting big but boring. You did that for a while didn't you?


Again sorry for delay in getting back.

I did, although if I was you I'd try the Boring but big challenge program (google it or go back on my log and find the link). Great program for getting some bulk!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello mate good to have you back and yes I'm subbed so don't **** off for two months again :lol:

Just finished a stronglifts advanced routine myself after a bit of a lay off with work (I know how a new job can affect work!) and made some decent progress finally


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wardy21 said:


> Hello mate good to have you back and yes I'm subbed so don't **** off for two months again :lol:
> 
> Just finished a stronglifts advanced routine myself after a bit of a lay off with work (I know how a new job can affect work!) and made some decent progress finally


Hahaha - well done Wardy, glad your trainings going well mate, I'm subbed to your log too, but have been lasy in keeping up with everyone, stronglifts a solid program!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 3rd January 2013

Shoulders and bi's

Press

30 x 10 x2

50 x 5

52.5 x 5

Db press

20 x 10 x3

Db late raise ss Rear raise (seated)

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x3

Front raise

10 x 10 x3

Seated db curls

12.5 x 10 x3

Cable curls

30 x 15 x3

So haven't updated for months, started a new job in September and also moved house last month, so have been spending what spare time I've had in the gym or sleeping! Have been training in the mornings before work 3 to 4 times a week, have been training on a bodybuilding type split, I've dropped a good amount of bf and am getting in shape.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Thursday 3rd January 2013
> 
> Shoulders and bi's
> 
> ...


He's back!!!

I've also started a bodybuilding type split. Hopefully it'll pay off


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> He's back!!!
> 
> I've also started a bodybuilding type split. Hopefully it'll pay off


Alright fella, hope its going well!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 5th January

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

135 x 5

142.5 x 5

152.5 x 9 PB!!!!!

Chins

5 Medium

6 Close

4 wide

5 Medium

Db rows

40 x 10 x3

Hammer strength high row

80 x 10 x3

Cable row

#10 x 10 x3

Back felt good today, that is all!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 6th January

Bench

Bench

60 x 5 x2

72.5 x 5

82.5 x 5

87.5 x 7

Inc DB press

30 x 10, 6

27.5 x 10 x2

Nautilus Dip machine

80 x 15

100 x 15

110 x 12

Seated Cable flies ss Incline cable flies

15 x 10 ss 15 x 10 x3

CGBP

40 x 10 x2

50 x 8

Push downs

35 x 12

49 x 12

56 x 12

Was aiming for 87.5 x 9 so only 2 off a pb.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 10th January

Squats

Squats

60 x 5 x2

102.5 x 5

110 x 5

115 x 9 (P)

Leg curls

60 x 10 x4

Leg extensions

75 x 10 x3

82 x 10

Back raise

10 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3 x3

(P) = progress from last session, but not a PB


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 11th January 2013

Shoulders and bi's

Press

30 x 10 x2

45 x 3

47.5 x 3

50 x 9

Db press

20 x 10 x3

22.5 x 8

Db late raise ss Rear raise (seated)

10 x 10 ss 10x 10 x3

DB curls

12.5 x 12 x4

Cable curls

25 x 12 x4


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 12th January

Deadlift

70 x 10

70 x 8

142.5 x 3

152.5 x 3

160 x 8 P!!!!!

Chins

5 Medium

5 Close

4 medium

5 close

Db rows

40 x 10 x2

40 x 15

Hammer strength high row

80 x 10 x3

Lat pull down

60 x 10

40 x 10 x2

Deads felt good.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 13th January

Bench

Bench

60 x 8

60 x 5

82.5 x 3

87.5 x 3

92.5 x 5

Inc DB press

27.5 x 10 x2

30 x 8

Nautilus Dip machine

100 x 15

120 x 10

140 x 10

Seated Cable flies ss Incline cable flies

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10

5 x 10 ss 5 x 10

CGBP smith machine

25 x 10

30 x 10

27.5 x 10

Push downs*

35 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 10

* 2sec hold at bottom.

Done wanted 7 from last set of bench but failed on 6th.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

New workout after this deload.......

Thursday

Military press, 8/10/5 sets/reps

Dumbbell shoulder press, 8/10/5

Dumbbell rear raise/dumbbell lateral raise (superset), 3 sets of 10 reps each

Reverse fly machine 3 sets 10 reps

DB curls, 4 sets of 8 reps

Hammer curls, 3 sets of 10 reps

Cable Curls 3 sets 15 reps

Friday

Deadlift, 8/10/5 sets/reps

DB rows, 8/10/5

Chins 5 sets of 5 reps

Chest Supported Rows 4 set 12,10,8,6 reps

Lat Pulldowns 4 sets 12,10,8,6 reps

Ab Machine 4 x 20 reps

Sunday

Incline Bench press, 8/10/5 sets/reps

Bench Press, 8/10/5

Dip machine, 4 sets of 12,10,8,6 reps

Cable Flies super set incline cable flies 3 sets 10 reps

Close Grip Bench Press 4 sets 12,10,8,6 reps

Triceps bar push-downs, 3 sets 8 reps

Triceps rope push-downs, 3 sets 10 reps

Tuesday

Squat, 8/10/5sets/reps

SLDL 8/10/5

Leg Press 4 sets 12,10,8,6 reps

Leg Extensions ss Leg Curls 3 sets 10 reps

Glute ham raises, 4 sets of 10 reps

Calf Raises 4 sets of 20 reps ss?Hanging leg raises, 4 sets of 10 reps


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 27th January

Deadlift - deload weights

60 x 10

60 x 8

117.5 x 3

135 x 3

152.5 x 8

Db rows

40 x 10 x3

Chins

8 close

5 medium

5 close

5 partial wide

Hammer strength high row

80 x 10 x3

Hammer strength pullover

50 x 10

70 x 10

Ab machine

30 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

Have been training 4 times a week, work and life in general busy so first time I've had a chance to log a workout on here for a while............


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Lunch for the next 2 days sorted....


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 28th January

Bench deload (sort off)

Inc Bench

40 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 3

57.5 x 3

65 x 12

DB press

30 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 6

Nautilus Dip machine

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 8

150 x 6

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

30 x 8

35 x 8 x2

Bar Push downs

50 x 12

55 x 10

55 x 10


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 29th January

Squats - deload

Squats

60 x 10

60 x 5

70 x 5

82.5 x 5

Leg curls ss Leg extensions

60 x 10 ss 75 x 10 x3

Ghr

10 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Deload over, now ready for the new program, day off tomorrow and then start on Thursday.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 1st February

Shoulders & Bi

Mp

30 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 8

42.5 x 8

47.5 x 6

Db press

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

25 x 6

Db lat raise ss rear raise

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x3

Face pulls

25 x 10

30 x 10 x2

Db curls

15 x 8 x 4

Hammer curls ss cable curl

12.5 x 10 ss 20 x 10 x3

Put the last two exercise into a super set due to time, think ill keep to this layout for shoulders and bi's till next change up now.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 4th feb

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10

50 x 8

62.5 x 8

67.5 x 6

Db press

27.5 x 8

30 x 8

32.5 x 6

Nautilus Dip machine

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 8

150 x 6

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

35 x 10

37.5 x 8

40 x 6

Bar Push downs

55 x 10 x3

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

30 x 10

25 x 10

20 x 10

Chest and tri's were pumped after this


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 5th feb

Legs

Squats

60 x 10

85 x 8

105 x 8

112.5 x 6

SLDL

50 x 8

60 x 8

65 x 6

Leg curls ss Leg extensions

60 x 10 ss 75 x 10 x3

Ghr

10 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Felt the burn


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 7th February

Shoulders & Bi

Viking press

20 x 10

20 x 10

30 x 10

35 x 10

42.5 x 5 ds 20 x 5

Db press

17.5 x 10

20 x 8 + 2 partials

22.5 x 10

Db lat raise ss rear raise

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x3

face pulls

25 x 10

30 x 10 x2

Db curls

15 x 8 x 4

Hammer curls

12.5 x 10 x2

12.5 x 10 + 2 partials

Cable curls

30 x 15 x3

Christ, glad I train in the mornings now, as went to the England game I trained this evening rather than this morning and the gym was packed, couldn't move, good for atmosphere but couldn't get on stuff so had to change it up, back in the morning, looking forward to an empty gym!!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 8th feb

Deadlift

60 x 10

92.5 x 10

110 x 10

130 x 10

Db rows

30 x 10

37.5 x 10

42.5 x 10

Chins

5 medium

5 close

5 wide

5 medium

5 close

Hammer strength high row

75 x 12

80 x 10

85 x 8

90 x 6

Lat pulldowns

47 x 10

61 x 8

68 x 6

Ab machine

30 x 20

40 x 15

40 x 15


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tues 12th feb

Bench

Inc Bench

42.5 x 10

50 x 10

60 x 12

Db press

20 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 8+ 2 partials

Nautilus Dip machine

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 8

150 x 6

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

35 x 10

37.5 x 8

40 x 6

Bar Push downs

56 x 10

63 x 10 x2

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

30 x 10

25 x 10

20 x 10

Really starting to notice the better diet and am training, starting to see my abs now.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 13th feb

Legs

Squats

Bar x 10

70 x 10

85 x 10

100 x 10

SLDL

40 x 10

50 x 10

57.5 x

Leg curls ss Leg extensions (plate loaded)

(Seated first)40 x 10 ss 70 x 10

(Standing single) 25 x 10 ss 75 x 10 x2

Ghr

10 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Enjoying the higher rep squats, they hurt more.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 14th February

Shoulders & Bi

Mp

37.5 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 8

Db press

20 x 5

22.5 x 5

27.5 x 6

Db lat raise ss rear raise

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x3

face pulls

30 x 10

35 x 10 x2

Db curls

15 x 8 x 4

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

Lifting some heavier db's felt good today. Looking forward training back tomorrow and rowing some db's, then a weekend away with the misses, great!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 15th feb

Back

60 x 10

120 x

137.5 x

157.5 x

Db rows

40 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

Chins

5 medium

5 close

5 wide

5 medium

5 close

Hammer strength high row

80 x 12

82.5 x 10

85 x 8

90 x 6

Lat pulldowns v grip

47 x 10

61 x 8

68 x 6

Ab machine

40 x 20

50 x 15

50 x 15

Progressed on deads from last sesh, might even be close to a PB, need to check when I get on my laptop, now off for some birthday drinks!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tues 19th feb

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10

55x 5

62.5 x 5

72.5 x 8 PB!!!

Db press

27.5 x 5

30 x 5

35 x 5

Nautilus Dip machine

105 x 12

125 x 10

145 x 8

155 x 6

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

15 x 10 ss 15 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

37.5 x 10

40 x 8

42.5 x 6

Bar Push downs

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

30 x 10

25 x 10

20 x 10

Pleased hit my targets this morning, had a weekend away for my bday so diet went out the window a little and there were lots of beers drunk, still back on the diet and wagon now!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 20th feb

Legs

Squats

60 x 10

92.5 x 5

105 x 5

120 x 5

SLDL

52.5 x 5

60 x 5

70 x 5

Standing Leg curls ss Leg extensions (plate loaded)

25 x 10 ss 60 x 10

25 x 10 ss 70 x 10 x2

Ghr

10 x2

7

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

10 mins bike (first 5 mins 20/40

Intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 21st February

Shoulders & Bi deload

Mp

30 x 10

40 x 8

40 x 8

45 x 6

Db press

15 x 8

17.5 x 8

20 x 6

27.5 x 3

Db lat raise ss rear raise

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

face pulls

35 x 10 x3

Db curls

15 x 8 x 4

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)

Starting to cut up, just worried a out losing to much muscle, this is the lightest I've been in over 2 years :-/


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

hi mate. are you still following wendlers 531?

you using?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Still using the same concept, just changed the rep range on the Main lifts to the simplest strength assistance template. Week 1 8,8,6 w2 10,10,10 w3 5,5,5 then deload and start again. Working well for cutting.

Not using, just good diet, protein, creatine, various vits, fish oils, zma, etc.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Looking to jump in this myself after i have completed a PHAT


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 23rd feb

Back

60 x 10 x2

120 x 5

137.5 x 5

157.5 x 10 PB!!!!!

Db rows

40 x 5

45 x 5

55 x 5

Chins

5 medium x5

Hammer strength high row

80 x 12

82.5 x 10

85 x 8

120 x 6

Lat pulldowns v grip

61 x 10 x3

Ab machine

40 x 15 x3

New PB on deads, determined to lose more fat now, thinking of speaking with the pt down the and getting a fat loss diet and program, be summer soon!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mon 25th feb

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10

55x 5

62.5 x 5

72.5 x 9 PB!!!!!!

Db press

27.5 x 5

30 x 5

35 x 6

Nautilus Dip machine

100 x 12

120 x 10

140 x 8

150 x didn't do

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

15 x 10 ss 15 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

37.5 x 10

40 x 8

42.5 x 6

Bar Push downs

55 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

30 x 10

15 x 10

15 x 10

Cardio

10 minutes (first 5 mins 20/40 sec intervals)

Monday morning fun.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 27th feb

Legs

Squats

70 x 8

85 x 8

100 x 6

SLDL

60 x 5

60 x 5

60 x 10

Leg extensions (plate loaded) ss leg curl

60 x 10 ss 60 x 10 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#10 x 15 ss 40 x 15 x3

10 mins bike (first 5 mins 20/40

Intervals)

Calfs are gonna be out soon, need to step up the training on them!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 2nd march

Shoulders & Bi (injured trap)

Mp

Bar x 12

30 x 10

37.5 x 8

45 x 8

50 x 6

Db press

20 x 8

25 x 8

27.5 x 3

Db lat raise

( rear raise left out due to trap)

7.5 x 10

Db curls

12.5 x 10 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)

F***ed my neck Thursday morning, so left weight training for a few days, misses gave me a good massage which made me feel a bit better so trained today.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 5th march

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

112.5 x 8

137.5 x 8

150 x 6

Db rows

37.5 x 8

47.5 x 8

50 x 6

Chins

Close grip x 8 x2

Medium grip x 6

Hammer strength high row

80 x 8

85 x 8

100 x 6

Lat pulldowns wide grip

61 x 8

68 x 8

75 x 6

Ab machine

40 x 15 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)

Traps feeling a bit better today so was able to train a normal back session.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tues 6th march 8/8/6

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

51.5 x 8

62.5 x 8

70 x 6

Db press

27.5 x 8

30 x 8

35 x 5 + 1 partial

Dips

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

Bw+5 x 6

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

15 x 10 ss 15 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

37.5 x 8

40 x 8

42.5 x 6

Bar Push downs

42 x 8

63 x 8

70 x 6

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 27th feb 8/8/6

Legs

Squats

60 x 10 x2

87.5 x 8

107.5 x 8

117.5 x 6

SLDL

60 x 8

67.5 x 8

72.5 x 6

Leg extensions (plate loaded) ss leg curl

60 x 8 ss 60 x 8

70 x 8 ss 67 x 8

80 x 6 ss 74 x 6

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#10 x 15 ss 40 x 15 x3

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 10th march 10/10/10

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10

30 x 10

37.5 x 10

42.5 x 10

Db press

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 8 + 2 assist

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10

face pulls

35 x 10

42.5 x 10 x2

Db curls

15 x 10 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

Machine shrugs

40 x 10 x3

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 12th march 10/10/10

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

92.5 x 10

112.5 x 10

130 x 10

Db rows

32.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

45 x 10

Chins

Close grip x 10

Close grip x 8 + 2 partials

Medium grip x 5

Medium grip x 5

Hammer strength high row

80 x 10

82.5 x 10

85 x 10

Lat pulldowns v grip

54 x 10

61 x 10

61 x 10

Ab machine

40 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 13th march 10/10/10

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

42.5 x 10

52.5 x 10

60 x 10

Db press

22.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x10

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies

15 x 10 ss 15 x 10 x3

CGBP smith machine

35 x 10

37.5 x 10

40 x 10

Bar Push downs

42 x 10

56 x 10

63 x 10

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 15th march 10/10/10

Legs

Squats

60 x 10

72.5 x 10

87.5 x 10

102.5 x 10

SLDL

60 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

Leg extensions (plate loaded) ss leg curl

60 x 10 ss 60 x 10

65 x 10 ss 60 x 10

70 x 10 ss 67 x 10

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#10 x 15 ss 40 x 15 x3

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've also been doing cardio on days in between with 1 day off a week.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th march 5/5/5

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10 x2

40 x 5

45 x 5

52.5 x 7

Db press

22.5 x 5

25 x 5

30 x 5

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

12.5 x 5 ss 12.5 x 5

face pulls

50 x 5

55 x 5 x2

Db curls

17.5 x 5 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

15 x 5 ss 42 x 5 x3

Db shrugs

30 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 19th March 5/5/5

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

122.5 x 5

140 x 5

157.5 x 5

180 x 1

200 x 1

Db rows

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 5

55 x 5

Chins

Medium grip x 5

Wide grip x 5

Medium grip x 5

Hammer strength high row

90 x 5

100 x 5

105 x 5

Lat pulldowns v grip

68 x 5

75 x 5 x2

Ab machine

40 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 20th march 5/5/5

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

57.5 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 7

Db press

30 x 5

32.5 x 5

37.5 x 5

Dips

Bw +5 x 5

Bw +10 x 5

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies (right hand of gym cross over)

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x2

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10

CGBP smith machine

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

Bar Push downs

63 x 5

77 x 5

91 x 5 (just)

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 20th march

Cardio

Bike 20 mins

Hills 20 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 21st March 5/5/5

Legs

Squats

60 x 10 x2

95 x 5

110 x 5

125 x 5

140 x 1

SLDL

60 x 5

67.5 x 5

77.5 x 5

Leg extensions (plate loaded) ss leg curl

75 x 5 ss 67 x 5

80 x 5 ss 74 x 5

85 x 5 ss 81 x 5

Calf raise ss HLR

80 x 10 ss 10

60 x 10 ss 10 x2

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#15 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x3

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 25th march 15/15/15

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

25 x 15

30 x 15

37.5 x 15

Db press

15 x 15

17.5 x 10 (misses 11-15th rep)

20 x 7 + 3 partials

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

7.5 x 15 ss 7.5 x 15

face pulls

25 x 15 x3

Db curls

10 x 15 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 15 ss 30 x 15

10 x 15 ss 25 x 15 x2

Db shrugs

25 x 15 x3

Bike

Missed cardio as going walking round town with the misses today.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 26th March 12/12/12

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10

75 x 12

92.5 x 12

112.5 x 12

Db rows

25 x 12

32.5 x 12

37.5 x 12

Chins (assistance machine)

-33 x 12 (mg)

-40 x 12 (wg)

-40 x 12 (cg)

Hammer strength high row

70 x 12

72.5 x 12

75 x 12

Lat pulldowns v grip

50 x 12

52.5 x 12

55 x 12

Ab machine

30 x 15 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thurs 28th march 12/12/12

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 12

40 x 12

42.5 x 12

52.5 x 12

Db press

17.5 x 12

22.5 x 12

27.5 x 12

Dips

Bw x 12 x3

Seated inc Cable flies ss cable flies (right hand of gym cross over)

10 x 12 ss 10 x 12 x3

CGBP

40 x 12

42.5 x 12 x2

Bar Push downs

45 x 12

55 x 12

60 x 12

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 12 x3

Bike

12 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 29th march 12/12/12

Legs

Squats

60 x 12

72.5 x 12

87.5 x 12

SLDL

50 x 12

52.5 x 12

55 x 12

Leg extensions (plate loaded) ss single leg curl

55 x 12 ss 25 x 12

57.5 x 12 ss 26.12 x 12

60 x 12 ss 27.5 x 12

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#12 x 12 ss 50 x 12 x3

bike

12 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 3rd April 8/8/6

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

Bar x 12

30 x 10

37.5 x 8

47.5 x 8

50 x 6

Db press

22.5 x 8

27.5 x 8

30 x fail

27.5 x 4

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

10 x 8 ss 10 x 8 x2

12.5 x 6 ss 12.5 x 6

face pulls

42 x 8

49 x 8

56 x 6

Db curls

12.5 x 8

15 x 8

17.5 x 6

Hammer curls ss cable curls

12.5 x 8 ss 35 x 8 x2

15 x 6 ss 42 x 6

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 4th April 8/8/6

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

112.5 x 8

137.5 x 8

150 x 6

Db rows

40 x 8

47.5 x 8

52.5 x 6

Chins

Close grip x 8 x2

Medium grip x 6

Hammer strength high row

82.5 x 8

87.5 x 8

100 x 6

Lat pulldowns wide grip

61 x 8

68 x 8

75 x 6

Ab machine

50 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fri 5th April 8/8/6

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

52.5 x 8

65 x 8

70 x 6

Db press

27.5 x 8

30 x 8

35 x 6

Dips

Bw x 8

Bw x 8

Bw+7.5 x 6

Bench press ss cable flies

60 x 8 ss 15 x 8

65 x 8 ss 15 x 8

70 x 6 ss 20 x 6

CGBP inc smith machine

37.5 x 8

40 x 8

42.5 x 6

Bar Push downs

50 x 8

65 x 8

80 x 6

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10

30 x 10 x2

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 9th April 8/8/6

Legs

Squats

60 x 10 x2

90 x 8

110 x 8

120 x 4

SLDL

60 x 8

75 x 8

85 x 6

Leg extensions ss leg curl

68 x 8 ss 60 x 8

75 x 8 ss 67 x 8

82 x 6 ss 74 x 6

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#12 x 12 ss 50 x 12 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 10th April 10/10/10

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

37.5 x 10

45 x 10

Db press

17.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

face pulls

40 x 15

60 x 10

Db curls

15 x 10

17.5 x 10 (last 3 cheated up)

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

Machine shrugs

40 x 10

60 x 10 x2

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 11th march 10/10/10

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

95 x 10

112.5 x 10

132.5 x 10

Db rows

32.5 x 10

40 x 10

47.5 x 10

Chins

Close grip x 10

Close grip x 10

Medium grip x 5

Wide grip x 5

Hammer strength high row ss lat pulldowns

82.5 x 10 ss 54 x 10 (wg)

85 x 10 ss 47 x 10 (wg)

87.5 x 10 ss 40 x 10 (wg)

Ab machine

50 x 10 x3

Bike

5 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sat 13th march 10/10/10

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

45 x 10

52.5 x 10

62.5 x 10

Db press

22.5 x 10

27.5 x 10

30 x 10

Dips

Bw x 10

Bw x 10

Bw x10

Bench press ss db flies

50 x 10 ss 10 x 10

52.5 x 10 ss 10 x 10

55 x 10 ss 10 x 10

CGBP smith machine (missed out)

35 x 0

37.5 x 0

40 x 0

Bar Push downs

42 x 10

63 x 10

70 x 10

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 15th April 10/10/10

Legs

Squats

60 x 10

75 x 10

90 x 10

105 x 10

SLDL

50 x 10

60 x 10

70 x 10

Leg extensions ss leg curl

68 x 10 ss 60 x 10

75 x 10 ss 67 x 10

82 x 10 ss 67 x 10

Calf raise ss HLR

60 x 15 ss 10

50 x 15 ss 10

40 x 15 ss 10

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#11 x 15 ss 50 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 16th march 5/5/5

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10 x2

42.5 x 5

47.5 x 5

55 x 8

Db press

22.5 x 5

25 x 5

30 x 5

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

12.5 x 5 ss 12.5 x 5

face pulls

49 x 10

63 x 5 x2

Db curls

17.5 x 5 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

15 x 5 ss 42 x 5 x3

Db shrugs

30 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 18th March 5/5/5

Back

Deadlift

60 x 10 x2

122.5 x 5

142.5 x 5

160 x 1 - stopped, pulled muscles in back, badly.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 23rd April 5/5/5

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

57.5 x 5

67.5 x 5

75 x 5

Bench press ss chins

60 x 5 ss x 5

70 x 5 ss x 5

75 x 5 ss x 5

Dips

Bw +5 x 5

Bw +10 x 5 x2

Seated inc db flies

10 x 10

12.5 x 10 x2

CGBP smith machine

50 x 5

55 x 5

60 x 5

Bar Push downs

65 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 5

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10

35 x 10 x2

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 24th April 5/5/5

Legs

Leg press

80 x 10 x2

160 x 5

200 x 5

240 x 5

Standing leg curl

20 x 10

30 x 5

35 x 5

Leg extensions ss leg curl

75 x 5 ss 67 x 5

89 x 5 ss 81 x 5

96 x 5 ss 81 x 5

Calf raise ss HLR

60 x 10 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#15 x 10 ss 40 x 10 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 29th April 12/12/12

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

25 x 12

32.5 x 12

37.5 x 12

Db press

15 x 12

17.5 x 12

20 x 12

Db lat raise ss rear delt machine

7.5 x 12 ss 33 x 12 x3

face pulls

40 x 12 x3

Db curls

15 x 12 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 12 ss 30 x 12 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 1st May 12/12/12

Back

Deadlift

Not attempted lower back still very sore

Chins

10 mg

10 wg

7 cg

Db rows

25 x 12

32.5 x 12

37.5 x 12

Hammer strength high row

60 x 12

72.5 x 12

75 x 12

Lat pulldowns v grip

54 x 12

61 x 12

54 x 12

Deadlift (thought I'd try some very light dl's)

70 x 7

70 x 5

70 x 5

Ab machine

40 x 12 x3

Bike

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)

Back is still pretty sore from Deadlift injury the other week, although it is getting better, tried some light Deadlifts which felt ok, think I'm going to significantly reduce my training max for next cycle and concentrate on slow movements and very strict form.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thurs 2nd may 12/12/12

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 12

40 x 12

45 x 12

52.5 x 12

Bench press

40 x 12

47.5 x 12

57.5 x 12

Inc Db press

17.5 x 12

22.5 x 12

27.5 x 7

Dips ss cable flies

Bw x 12 ss 7.5 x 12 x3

CG plate press (3 x 2.5 plates on chest)

40 x 12

42.5 x 12

40 x 12

Bar Push downs

49 x 12

56 x 12

63 x 12

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 12 x2

15 x 15

Bike

12 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)

Back feeling better each day, might even give squats a go tomorrow!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 3rd may 12/12/12

Legs

Squats

Bar x 10

60 x 12

75 x 12

90 x 12

Leg press

120 x 12

150 x 12

180 x 12

Leg extensions ss leg curl

75 x 12 ss 53 x 12

82 x 12 ss 60 x 12 x2

Standing leg curls

20 x 12 x3

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 15 ss 10

50 x 15 ss 10 x2

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#12 x 12 ss 50 x 12 x3

bike

12 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 7th May 8/8/6

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10

40 x 8

47.5 x 8

52.5 x 6

Db press

22.5 x 8

27.5 x 6 (missed 2 reps)

30 x 3 (missed 3 reps)

Db lat raise ss rear lat raise

10 x 8 ss 10 x 8 x2

12.5 x 6 ss 12.5 x 6

Db front raise ss face pulls

10 x 8 ss 42 x 8

10 x 8 ss 49 x 8

10 x 6 ss 56 x 6

Db curls

12.5 x 8

15 x 8

17.5 x 6

Hammer curls ss cable curls

12.5 x 8 ss 35 x 8 x2

15 x 6 ss 42 x 6

Bike

12 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 8th may 8/8/6

Back

Chins

Close grip x 8

Medium grip x 8

Wide grip x 6

Deadlift

60 x 10

90 x 2 (felt back twinge again on 35% of my max, still not ready for any heavy weight, bad days :-(...... )

70 x 8

Db rows

42.5 x 8

50 x 8

55 x 6

Hammer strength high row ss Lat pulldowns wide grip

82.5 x 8 ss 61 x 8

85 x 8 ss 61 x 8

90 x 6 ss 68 x 6 (close grip)

Ab machine

50 x 10 x3

Bike

15 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 10th may 8/8/6

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

55 x 8

67.5 x 8

72.5 x (actually did 77.5 by mistake for 3!!)

Bench press

60 x 8

70 x 8

77.5 x 6

Inc Db press

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

27.5 x 6

Dips ss cable flies

Bw+5 x 8 ss 10 x 8

Bw+5 x 8 ss 15 x 8

Bw+7.5 x 6

Bench press ss cable flies

60 x 8 ss 15 x 8

65 x 8 ss 15 x 8

70 x 6 ss 20 x 6

CG board Press 3 x 2.5 plates

45 x 8

50 x 8

55 x 6

Bar Push downs

49 x 8

70 x 8

84 x 6

Rope pushdowns

25 x 10 hold x10 hold x 10

Bike

5 mins (late)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 15th May 8/8/6

(Day back after bug/food poising)

Legs

Squats

60 x 10 x2

90 x 8

Stopped there

110 x 8 - didn't attempt

120 x 4 - ^^^^^^^^^^^

Leg press

180 x 8

220 x 8

240 x 6

Leg extensions ss leg curl

68 x 8 ss 60 x 8

75 x 8 ss 67 x 8

82 x 6 ss 74 x 6

Standing leg curls

20 x 8

22.5 x 8

27.5 x 6

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#15 x 8 ss 60 x 8 x2

#16 x 6 ss 70 x 6

Bike

5 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 17th may 10/10/10

Shoulders & Bi

Mp (seated)

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

40 x 10

47.5 x 10

Db press

17.5 x 10

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

Db seated rear raise ss lat raise

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x3

front db raise ss face pulls

10 x 10 ss 49 x 10

7.5 x 10 ss 49 x 10 x2

Db curls

15 x 10 x3

Hammer curls ss cable curls

10 x 10 ss 30 x 10 x3

Shrugs

25 x 10

10 mins bike (including 5 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 19th April 10/10/10

Back

Chins

Close grip x 10

Close grip x 10

Medium grip x 5 x2

Deadlift

60 x 10

72.5 x 10

85 x 10

Db rows

35 x 10

42.5 x 10

47.5 x 10

Hammer strength high row ss cable straight arm pulldowns

82.5 x 10 ss 49 x 10

85 x 10 ss 35 x 10

90 x 10 ss 42 x 10

Back raise

Bw+5 x 10 x3

Leg raise

10 x3

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 22nd march 10/10/10

Chest and tri's

Inc Bench

40 x 10 x2

45 x 10

55 x 10

65 x 9

Bench press

47.5 x 10

57.5 x 10

67.5 x 8

Inc Db press

17.5 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 10

Dips ss cable flies

Bw x 10 ss 10 x 10

Bw x 7 ss 10 x 10

Bw x10

CG board Press 3 x 2.5 plates

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 10

Bar Push downs

56 x 10

63 x 10

30 x 20

Rope pushdowns (squeeze)

25 x 10 x3 (didn't do

Bike

10 mins (first 5 mins 20/40 intervals)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 23rd may 10/10/10

Legs

Squats

60 x 10

75 x 10

90 x 10

105 x 5 (should have been 10)

Leg press

150 x 10

180 x 10

210 x 10

leg curl

67 x 10 x3

Leg ext

75 x 10

82 x 10

89 x 10

Standing leg curl

22.5 x 10

25 x 10

27.5 x 10

Calf raise ss HLR

40 x 20 ss 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss Ab crunch machine

#14 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x3

Bike

5 mins

Since I've had to lay off deads my squats have been struggling big time, still Physio sat am so hopefully get my back sorted out.


----------



## T Rex83 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your log doesn't really say alot besides your weights lifted, have to put on much mass so far? i'm into my 9th week of 531 and wondering if it's worth carrying on or going to something different.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't been on here for ages! Still training hard 4 - 5 times a week, work has been insane the last year, been working long days, six days a week so haven't had a chance to get on here.

I've been having some more problems with my knee so went to see a knee surgeon last week, had an MRI this morning and turns out I snapped my anterior cruciate ligament back in July 2010 whilst playing volley ball when I was on my honey moon, never had it looked at properly until now. As a result of this I managed to tear my meniscus cartilage a few weeks ago whilst away for the weekend.

The surgeon has suggested taking a hamstring to use to reconstructed an ACL plus stitch the cartilage. I've been told 4-6 weeks on crutches then 6-9

Months of rehab.

Not sure if it will be of much interest but i think it will help me focus on my rehad to log my progress on here and hopefully serve as a reference to anyone else having this type of procedure.

I'm looking to have the surgery just before I Christmas to minimise my time off work so I can recoup over the holiday. On the plus side in the meantime the doc said to keep going to the gym, just gotta be careful!

Watch this space.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

T Rex83 said:


> Your log doesn't really say alot besides your weights lifted, have to put on much mass so far? i'm into my 9th week of 531 and wondering if it's worth carrying on or going to something different.


Yes mate, I went from 15 st to just under 17st whilst training 5/3/1 and eating loads!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lads back! How tall are you mate. 17St is huge!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> Lads back! How tall are you mate. 17St is huge!


6 ft mate, I've dropped back down to around 15 st 6 now, through dieting etc through the summer of this year. i have just started back on training heavy 5/3/1 with the intention of bulking up again but as you'll see from my post above my knee rehab will have to take priority for the next 6 months.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Saturday 19th October

Deadlift

60 x 5 x2

105 x 3

120 x 3

135 x 8

Ss bar Good mornings

40 x 10 x2

50 x 10 x2

Db rows (seated instead due to knee)

80 x 10

100 x 10 x2

120 x 10

Chins

Bw x 5 x3

Leg curls ss hlr

46 x10 ss 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 24th oct

Bench press ss chins

60 x 5 ss 5 x2

65 x 3 ss 5

72.5 x 3 ss 5

82.5 x 5 ss 5

Db incline press

22.5 x 10

25 x 10 x4

Incline Db flies

10 x 10 x3

Rope push downs ss face pulls

50 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x4

Chest support row

80 x 12 x5

No cardio, knee bad

So my knee swelled up again Tuesday morning so only managed to hobble to the car and get to work so skipped the gym, feeling a bit better today so went this morning, swelling gone down so going to do some light leg work tomorrow and see how it goes. First Physio sesh booked for next Wednesday


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

When you started 5/3/1 did you lose some size and strength? I'm asking because initially you're supposed to calculate all of the percentages based on 90% of your true 1RM.

I'm into 4th week of 5/3/1 (Boring But Big template), and I find it very frustrating that I have to get through several cycles (thus several months) before I can lift my true maxes (especially on a lift like bench press where you're only supposed to work out new percentages based on adding 2.5kg to your previous calculated training max) at the end of each cycle). I'm worried about losing size and strength in this period.

What's your thoughts on the above? (Hoping it makes sense)


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> When you started 5/3/1 did you lose some size and strength? I'm asking because initially you're supposed to calculate all of the percentages based on 90% of your true 1RM.
> 
> I'm into 4th week of 5/3/1 (Boring But Big template), and I find it very frustrating that I have to get through several cycles (thus several months) before I can lift my true maxes (especially on a lift like bench press where you're only supposed to work out new percentages based on adding 2.5kg to your previous calculated training max) at the end of each cycle). I'm worried about losing size and strength in this period.
> 
> What's your thoughts on the above? (Hoping it makes sense)


Alright mate?

I didn't lose any size/strength when I first started mate, it was increasing most weeks and i was hitting new rep PB's regularly. This was helped by eating loads an regularly

5/3/1 aims to increase your strength by hitting as many reps as poss on your last set, with the view of increasing your one rep max over time.

There is a singles template which I've used before, I think it's in the 2nd addition book, at the end of the 3/3/3 set and the 5/3/1 set you go for a single, i think 95% is suggested but i used to chuck on what I fancied and gave it go.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Alright mate?
> 
> I didn't lose any size/strength when I first started mate, it was increasing most weeks and i was hitting new rep PB's regularly. This was helped by eating loads an regularly
> 
> ...


This is what I do. It's a powerlifting version. Week one is 3x3 with singles after, week 2 is 3x5 then 531 week after with singles.

What's your view on assistance? not sure what to have for mine.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 25th oct

Squat

Deload weights due to knee

bar x 5 x2

50 x 5

60 x 5

72.5 x 5

Leg press

(Didn't do today)

180 x 10 x2

200 x 10 x2

Leg ext ss Leg curls

(Didn't do today)

75 x 10 ss 53 x 10 x3

Leg curls

46 x 10 x3

Standing calf raise ss hlr

12 x 10 ss 10 x2

12 x 10 ss 6

Conditioning

Bike 10 mins

Knee felt ok, few clicks but nothing to bad


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

robc1985 said:


> This is what I do. It's a powerlifting version. Week one is 3x3 with singles after, week 2 is 3x5 then 531 week after with singles.
> 
> What's your view on assistance? not sure what to have for mine.


That's the one, I'm using the off season mass program from the powerlifting book at the mo, have used it before and it works well


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wed 30th October

Deadlift

60 x 5 x2

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5

Ss bar Good mornings

50 x 10 x4

Seated machine rows

100 x 10 x3

120 x 10

Leg curls

Normally 53 x 10 x2

(Knee clicking so left after two)

Ab machine

45 x 20 x3

Cycle

10

Mins

First Physio sesh for my knee tonight, hoping to get some sort of estimated recovery time for after the op.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thurs 31st oct

Bench press ss chins

60 x 5 ss 5 x2

60 x 5 ss 5

67.5 x 5 ss 5

77.5 x 5 ss 5

Db incline press

22.5 x 10

25 x 10 x3

Incline Db flies

10 x 10 x3

Rope push downs ss face pulls

50 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x4

Chest support row

80 x 12 x4

Bike

5 mins

So Physio went well, he thinks that due to my current leg strength that I should recover pretty quickly 8-12 weeks, I had been reading 26 weeks on the nhs website! Looking forward to getting the op done and recovery started now!


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Hi mate,

Here are the assistance exercises I use:

On military press day I do lat pulldowns and lying tricep extensions.

On deadlift day I only do hanging leg raise (Wendler advises doing only abdominal work on lower body days).

On bench press day I do dumbbell rows and occasionally barbell curls.

On squat day I only do ab machine.

All of my assistance exercises are 3 sets of 10 fairly easy reps. I don't really push hard on these exercises because I'm worried about them eating into my recuperation on the main lifts.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 1st nov

Squat

60 x 5 x2

90 x 5

102.5 x 3

115 x 1

Leg press

180 x 10 x2

200 x 10 x2

Leg curls ss Standing calf raise

53 x 10 ss 12 x 10 x4

Conditioning

Bike 10 mins

Knee felt ok, few clicks but nothing to bad


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 6th nov

Mp

Mp ss chins

30 x 5 ss 5 x2

42.5 x 5 ss 5

47.5 x 3 ss 5

52.5 x 6 ss 5

Db press

20 x 10 x3

22.5 x 10 x2

Rear ss side laterals (seated)

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x2

Db curls (seated)

12.5 x 10 x3

15 x 10 x2

Conditioning

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 8th November

Deadlift

60 x 5 x2

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 3

142.5 x 1

Ss bar Good mornings

50 x 10 x4

Seated machine rows

120 x 10 x4

Leg curls

53 x 10 x2

Ab machine

45 x 20 x3

Cycle

10

Mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sunday 10th nov

Bench press ss chins

60 x 5 ss 5 x2

67.5 x 5 ss 5

77.5 x 3 ss 5

87.5 x 6 ss 5 Pb

Db incline press

25 x 10 x2

27.5 x 7

25 x 10

Cable flies

15 x 12 x3

Rope push downs ss face pulls

50 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x4

Chest support LOW row

80 x 12

60 x 12 x3

Bike

10 mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tuesday 12th nov

Squat

60 x 5 x2

90 x 5

102.5 x 3

115 x 3

Leg press

180 x 10 x2

200 x 10 x2

Leg curls ss Standing calf raise

53 x 10 ss 14 x 10 x4

Ab machine

45 x 20 x3

Conditioning

Bike 5 mins

Knee aching a little but seems a lot better than last week


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 13th nov

Mp

Mp ss chins

30 x 5 ss 5 x2

42.5 x 3 ss 5

47.5 x 3 ss 5

52.5 x 7 ss 5 p!!

Db press

20 x 10 x2

20 x 8

22.5 x 8 x2

side ss rear laterals (seated)

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10

7.5 x 10 ss 7.5 x 10 x2

Db curls (seated)

12.5 x 10 x3

15 x 8

Conditioning

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 14th dec

Deadlift

65 x 5 x2

105 x 3

120 x 3

135 x 8

Ss bar Good mornings

(Missed out today)

50 x 10 x4

Seated machine rows

120 x 10 x4

Leg curls

(Missed out today)

53 x 10 x2

Ab machine

(Missed out today)

45 x 20 x3

Cycle

(Missed out today)

10

Mins


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Monday 18th nov

Bench press ss chins

60 x 5 ss 5 x2

65 x 3 ss 5

75 x 3 ss 5

85 x 8 ss 5 p!

Db incline press

25 x 10 x2

27.5 x 7

25 x 10

Cable flies

15 x 12 x3

Rope push downs ss face pulls

50 x 10 ss 50 x 10 x4


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wednesday 20th nov

Squat

60 x 5 x2

85 x 3

97.5 x 3

110 x 3

Leg press

180 x 10 x2

200 x 10 x2

Leg curls ss Standing calf raise

53 x 10 ss 14 x 10 x4

Ab machine

45 x 20

50 x 20 x2

Conditioning

Stepper 5 mins

Knee swelled up again on Saturday and still feeling tight today, so took it easy


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thursday 21st nov

Mp

Mp ss chins

30 x 5 ss 5 x2

37.5 x 5 ss 5

45 x 5 ss 5

50 x 9 ss 5 p!!

Db press

20 x 10 x3

22.5 x 10

side ss rear laterals (seated)

10 x 10 ss 10 x 10 x3

Db curls (seated)

12.5 x 10 x3

15 x 8

Conditioning

5 mins bike


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Fri 22nd nov

Deadlift

60 x 5 x2

97.5 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5

140 x 1

170 x 1

Ss bar Good mornings

50 x 10 x2 knee clicking like a bitch

Seated machine rows

120 x 10 x4

Leg curls

53 x 10 x3


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Had my op today, trained right to until Christmas Eve but haven't had a chance to up here as been crazy busy try to get ready for time off work

Feels fine but that's probably due to the morphine, physo in the morning so will see how that goes. Did only pin loaded machines for every body park on Christmas Eve so I could workout which didn't put pressure on my leg. Hopefully be back soon!!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Bandages off


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Friday 17th jan 2014

(First workout post op!)

Chest press

15 x 20

20 x 15

25 x 12

30 x 10

35 x 5

Incline press

15 x 20

20 x 15

25 x 12

30 x 10

35 x 5

Machine shoulder press

10 x 20

15 x 15

20 x 12

25 x 10

30 x 5

Lat raise machine

20 x 20

25 x 15

32 x 12

39 x 10

46 x 5

Tricep machine

16 x 20

23 x 15

30 x 10

36 x 5

The last three weeks have been pretty good considering. Still on crutches but swelling is under control and am getting about ok, driving the misses car as it's an auto, lucky it was my left knee and not my right.

Managed a workout today, nice and easy on the machine. Going to do a push pull routine for the time being, training twice a week and doing my Physio every evening, which includes lots of mobility work, stretching and some high body weight squats. Slowly make progress!

Pic of the scar, amazing how small the incision is!!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

subbed, interesting journal. Bought the ebook and looking at starting a new routine and 5/3/1 is sounding like the one.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> subbed, interesting journal. Bought the ebook and looking at starting a new routine and 5/3/1 is sounding like the one.


I've been doing it for the last 4 months and I feel that it is an excellent routine. I had been stuck at strength plateaus for ages, and I've since gone past. BTW, I'm natty and 40 years old (I seem to remember that you're also about my age).


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Bull Terrier said:


> I've been doing it for the last 4 months and I feel that it is an excellent routine. I had been stuck at strength plateaus for ages, and I've since gone past. BTW, I'm natty and 40 years old (I seem to remember that you're also about my age).


Yes you're right. I am 41 now and apart from buying a course and only taking 1 or 2 dbol I decided to stop for the mo (I am not ready for aas).

I will start my own journal in the next week or so.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> Yes you're right. I am 41 now and apart from buying a course and only taking 1 or 2 dbol I decided to stop for the mo (I am not ready for aas).
> 
> I will start my own journal in the next week or so.


Perfect mate, I'll look forward to following you. I wish I'd discovered Wendler a few years ago, but to be honest I've been gaining pretty well on it despite not being in my 20s or 30s.


----------

